# April 2014 - 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th April 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Shadow2013 , ICSI , 1st April , 
Lucyloulou , IVF , 2nd April , 
Caca2012 , ICSI , 2nd April , 
Weddingsparrow , ICSI , 3rd April , 
Mips , IVF , 3rd April , 
christi , FET , 3rd April , 
Mertle , , 3rd April , 
mags37 , ICSI , 3rd April , 
Rachis , ICSI , 4th April , 
Calm& relaxed , IVF , 4th April , 
FifiJJ , ICSI , 4th April , 
Welshlass812 , IVF , 5th April , 
Laura200012001 , Clomid , 5th April , 
Missgillo , IVF , 5th April , 
Kellyc77 , IVF , 6th April , 
Pollywolly , IVF , 7th April , 
Kaybee123 , IVF , 8th April , 
Marinara , IVF , 9th April , 
Jelliebabe , ICSI , 9th April , 
Chocolate buttons , ICSI , 9th April , 
Busybee07 , ICSI , 10th April , 
Ditzy74 , , 10th April , 
MojoJojo780 , IVF , 17th April , 
Lovingwomen , IUI , 17th April , 
Loz2013 , ICSI , 17th April , 
Gemmadobson , , 18th April , 
JuliaG83 , IVF , 18th April , 
Lisamarie1 , IVF , 18th April , 
Ssltw , AI , 18th April , 
Vicask , ICSI , 20th April , 
Guthrun , IVF , 20th April , 
Butterfly girl , IVF , 22nd April , 
Sherbies , ICSI , 24th April , 
Mrs Tinkerbell , IUI , 24th April , 
Daisychain79 , Clomid , 28th April , 
Bumblebee88 , IVF , 30th April , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## weddingsparrow

Guess I'd better start off this feed! Sharry can you please add me to the above? OTD is 3rd April. 

Officially in the 2WW now after our first ICSI round. Hints and tips for getting through the 2WW much appreciated!


----------



## Mips

*Weddingsparrow* good to see you again lol. *Sharry* can you add me too please my OTD is also the 3rd April.


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *MIPS*! Any plans for your 2ww? Resting or going about as normal?


----------



## Mertle

Hi please can I be added. My OTD is 3.4.14. Day one of this horrible 2WW and I already want to test! Lol. x


----------



## weddingsparrow

Do any of you ladies have mild cramping yet? I'm only a day past ET and have mild cramps like period pain? Nothing super painful just enough to feel it.


----------



## Mertle

Hi weddingsparrow. The progesterone pessaries can cause period like cramps. I have been on them for a week now and had cramps even before transfer. xx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Thanks *mertle* - I didn't know that. I take my progesterone in the morning but didn't have cramps at all yesterday but woke up with them this morning before doing the next pessary. Such a glamorous time for us!


----------



## Mips

*molly/weddingsparrow* I had a 'feet up' rest for most of the day yesterday. Today I've walked the dogs and just shuffled round the house. I'll take it easy (though we're out for the day tomorrow) until Monday where I'm just stepping back into normal life...minus the exercise. I'm a personal trainer so I will be active..I hope is doesn't do me any harm  

I had my collection on Monday but it wasn't until Wednesday eve ( day before transfer) that I started getting stomach pains. My ovaries are really swollen and painful now too... I keep worrying that I'm about to start my period.

An embarrassing questions...I put my pessary in first thing after I've been for a poo. However sometimes I need to go at lunchtime too....is this a problem? Will I be pooing it out


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey MIPS - not sure about the pessary as my progesterone is a vaginal one. Although talking about embarrassing things I've been so constipated since starting the progesterone! Sorry for the tmi! I've tried everything and I'm in so much pain now it's unreal   chemist said no senokot or anything like that as it can bring on miscarriage? I've been drinking lots of warm water as I heard that helps and lots of fruit plus those fibrogel drinks but to no avail. Anyone else experiencing this glamorous side effect?!


----------



## Frankee24

Hi, not sure if its to early for me to join, had my egg collection today but only 4 eggs. My 2ww will be as of wenesday latest waiting on my phoen call tomorrow, just wondering if any of you ladies has a only a small amoutn of eggs? Im only 24 so a littel disappointed thought id have so much more   x


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hi Frankee24 - four eggs is plenty! I have a good AMH level so the docs took it easy on my doses in case of OHSS but I actually under performed because of it. Out of 8 follies on EC day they got 3 eggs. But the phone call came the next day and all 3 had fertilised. All 3 went on to divide too and we had one put back in yesterday! So it really doesn't matter about volume I think as long as you have a goodie in there


----------



## Mips

*Weddingsparrow* try some prunes and plenty of spicy fresh food.

*frankee* I only had 5 eggs collected and have two good quality eggs on board at the mo


----------



## welshlass812

Hi All
Could I please be added also to this site. OTD is 05/04/2014. 
Had my ET 5dp this morning. 2 embryo's on board. 
They said that one was at an early blastocyst stage and the other at the Morula (day 4 stage). Bit concerned as I was expecting them both to be full blastocysts by today based on how they have been growing over the last week. Has anyone come across this before please?
My EC was on the 17/03 6 eggs collected. 4 mature, 3 fertilized. 
Also wondering why it is such a long time off that I am testing compared to a lot of others, works out 19 days post EC. 

So glad to have found this site.


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi ladies, can I join? OTD 4/4/14, like you welsh lass a ridiculously long wait post ET but that is how my clinic does it too...I think because they ask for us to do HPT and only do bloods for hcg if home test positive, so the extra days are to be doubly sure?? 
We only had 3 fertilise, the lowest number yet off all our cycles and 2 looked good on day 4 so put back then, at a 'nearly morula' stage from what I could understand. We've always had enough to go for blastocysts before, so this is even more uncertainty for me. also, lots of immune stuff came back positive so on steroids, double clexane etc. Re your question about day 5 blastocysts, I have had them before at day 5/6 so a morula on day 5 may well be a blastocyst on day 6. My day 6 blast gave a BFP if that is helpful, but m/c at 6 weeks (but I wonder if that was down to these immune problems they've found..)
Am not feeling very positive about it all, but the mind games I play with myself are so contradictory I'm not even sure what is a true feeling anymore, if that makes sense? 
Re symptoms, yes to bloating and constipation but less bloated today than before and they came before ET. Am drinking lots of water, eating lots of dry fruit.....

Sorry if I sound disheartened already, we've still got a long time to go! Hoping you can all send me some positive vibes
CRS x


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey calm/relaxed - firstly congrats on 2 babies!! Such an achievement you've already accomplished. 3 eggs sounds fine to me! I also got 3 eggs for this my first go. The docs were a little surprised as they could see 8 large follicles but on EC day the doc couldn't even find one ovary - face palm! 

To all that have mentioned blastocysts etc I'm afraid I can't help as my clinic doesn't use terminology like that? They just refer to eggs, how they've divided and what grade they are.  

AFM - this constipation malarkey is no fun! Really off my food because of it. Eating kiwis as someone recommended them - the jury's still out!


----------



## lucemazza

Hi ladies can I join you please ?

OTD 4th April. 

So we had transfer today EC was only Wednesday 7 eggs fertilised and 3 were doing well 4 average progress. Today we got the call that only 2 were good so we had to go in. Feeling a little disappointed that we didn't make blast but on the
Plus side my first cycle 7 years ago the embryo was a grade 3/4 so not the best and he is sitting next to me now. 

Regarding constipation try a hot cup of decaf tea and then an orange or glass juice failing that prunes ? If really mad maybe visit Dr. My son had it horrendously and
Was proscribed Movicol is is something you put in drinks. I'm
Thinking if safe for babies could be safe for you too. 

I hope you don't think I'm greedy wanting another I total appreciate I'm
Blessed but I just don't feel like I can say that's it out family is complete just yet. Although this is our last go. I can't financially or emotionally do it again.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust and let's hope this thread is a lucky one. 

Love to all 
Luce xx


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Welcome Luce. Wedding sparrow thank you, you are right that it is totally an achievement to have DS and DD. I've not posted in any of my cycles yet until now because I've worried it might sound 'greedy' as Luce said to want more, but I do feel there is one missing still. just typed a much longer explanation, but I think that's it in a nutshell, for all sorts of complicated reasons...
What a nightmare to not be able to find the ovary - where can it hide
It is true and I am grateful for these threads to remind me, that we all only need one and quality of how they look or what day they are put back isn't everything. At all. 

baby dust all round ladies, off to get some rest
CRS  x


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi sharry can I please be added too. 
I have just completed my first round of clomid, my testing date is 05/04/14. Fingers crossed. Has anyone done clomid before? We have twins that were from our third round of icsi. They will be three in May. 😊. XxxX


----------



## Laura200012001

Ps. So glad that others have said about feeling greedy. That's exactly how I have felt and was made to feel by my gp. But like others have said, we just aren't complete. We can't afford to go for the icsi/ivf road, unless we take part in an egg sharing programme, which is what we will do if the cycles of clomid don't work. 😊. Lots of baby dust to you all. 😊💗💖💕.


----------



## Missgillo

Hi Sharry, will you please add me to this thread, after 2 x day 3 embryo transfers (7 cell and 4 cell) not so terribly promising, but hoping for the luck if the Irish 
My OTD test is April 5th. 
Thanks and good luck to you all. Xxx


----------



## mag37

Hi Sharry

please add me to the thread too. We had a mild ivf- icsi and had my transfer yesterday, 2x3days embryos, one top grade A+ and one C+. test date 03/04/14. feeling very mild cramps at the moment most likely from all medication. generally taking it very easy. have arranged to be off sick from work for 2 weeks so no stress there. keeping up a good spirit

good luck to everyone!


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd check in. No cramps today (so far) which makes a change. Although my hormones have been something else today! Spent most of the day in tears feeling overwhelmed with work (I went back today) so much so I took the afternoon off as sick! Sheesh! Trying desperately to 'man up' and get a grip! Anyone else feeling highly strung?? 

Xoxo


----------



## In sha Allah

I don't know wether to come on here or march 2ww I had transfer today 2 blastocysts grade 5bb 5cc
Cramping like period pain otd is 4/4/14


----------



## welshlass812

Hi All.
Congrats to everyone who are now PUPO   
Good luck with the 2WW - sending lots of baby dust 

I am also feeling highly strung and very emotional. I am 2dp5dt and on the night of my ET I was very emotional. I was snapping at my other half and crying at the drop of a hat. My work has giving me this week off but I am finding it hard with the boredom of not doing anything. Don't know what to do for the best whether to work or stay relaxing. 

My mission is to stay as positive as I can throughout the wait and I have found that the IVF meditation on you tube helps a lot. I used the breathing techniques during the ET as it was quite painful. 

Sending positive vibes to all


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi all, Sharry, could you add me to the front list? IVF OTD 4/4/14.

Like everyone else I guess, I've been pretty up and down the last few days. I have taken this week off work, but know I'll need to be doing something more purposeful again by next week or I'll go even madder! 
I spent today looking through my cook books and making a yummy new dinner which was thankfully met with approval (or maybe DP just can tell now is not the time to be critical!!) 

Re the issues of quality and blastocysts v 3 day transfers etc I just thought I'd share that they transferred 1 10 cell and 1 14 cell pre morulas on day 4 this time, our other embryo had remained 7 cell and not progressed since day 3, but they called yesterday to say it did carry on developing after all, and reached blastocyst at day 6 so they could freeze it. So you just don't know. Who knows now whether they put the best ones back....but I know why they did what they did on the day I suppose. Anyway the point is, even the unlikely looking ones can surprise you. 

DP has just said no to watching the Amanda Holden programme about miscarriage etc - sensible I suppose- no need for any more negativity... Will hunt for something less emotional!!!

Baby dust and positive thoughts to all 
CRS xxx
Ps thanks for tip re IVF meditation I will try that tomorrow!!


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

I've been off the forum for a few days and am so behind on the March/April cycle buddies thread! I recognise a few of you from there, so thought I'd say hi here before I try and catch up there.

I'm in the 2ww following our first round of IVF (ended up as ICSI instead of IVF) - I responded very poorly to the drugs (had only 2 follicles), but they managed to get 3 eggs. Unfortunately 1 was immature, 1 died but the final egg fertilised and at ET was a top grade 4 cell embryo. So either the cycle just won't work for us and we need to try again - or we will be extremely lucky! I know we haven't had the best of cycles, but I am determined to be positive! Well, this week anyway - I think it's going to get hard next week... I don't know how I'm going to get through to the 4th April (my OTD). I've got a few days off this week, but I'm in work on Wednesday and will probably work from home on Friday. Then back in work next week... otherwise I think I'd just go crazy next week - and end up testing every day, which I really don't want to do (I think that is just sole destroying...). Sigh...

I have been having lots of cramps and pain in my ovaries but fortunately no constipation yet... although I'm sure it'll arrive... fun!

Weddingsparrow / Mips / In sha Allah - hello! Good to see familiar names - I hope you're all keeping well 

Frankee24 - I only had 1 fertilised egg if it makes you feel any better! I was stressed about it, but I figure 1 top grade embryo is much better than nothing, so just got everything crossed and hoping I am lucky!

Welshlass812 - that does seem like a long time between EC and testing - I had EC on 19/03 and test 04/04. 

Lucemazza/Calm, relaxed, sarcastic/Laura200012001 - I've got a 2 year old son, so I know what you mean about desperately wanting another one - I feel the same, that our family just isn't complete. That urge for another child is so so strong and so awful when it doesn't happen... and this cycle is so difficult. But I do know I am very lucky to have him.

Hello Missgillo, mag37, Mertle and anyone else I've missed off!

Hope you're all keeping well!

X


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey Fifijj - sounds like you've got a strong one on board!! Good luck to you 

Thanks everyone who's commented about emotions running wild this week. Glad to know it's not just me! I honestly felt like a crazy person earlier. Like I just needed to get a grip and get over myself!   The good news is I'm feeling much better but lord knows what tomorrow will bring! I'm not sure when to return to work? Went back today and obvs that was a failure   I might give it a couple more days? I'm the same with the boredom thing though as most people on here so will have to keep myself busy! 

Xoxo


----------



## Rachsi

Hi Sharry please can you add us to the 2ww list

We had third round of ICSI and have an otd of the 4th April - fingers crossed third time lucky

Thanks hope everyone else is ok so far and lots of luck to everyone


----------



## FifiJJ

Weddingsparrow - I know what you mean about emotions. I thought I could work through it all last week up to EC, but I was a complete basket case :s my boss had initially tried to talk me out of taking some time off this week as we are ridiculously busy, but after seeing the state of me early last week, agreed it was the best thing, gulp!! I'm bawling watching One Born Every Minute (why am I doing this to myself? The only other time I've watched this was when I was 9 months pregnant - and it didn't help me much then either!!). Gah!!

Hi Rahsi! My OTD is also 4th April, let's hope it's a lucky day for us - fingers crossed!

Hi Sharry - please can you add me as well? Thanks!

X


----------



## Kellyc77

Morning ladies 

Wedding sparrow am totally with you on the emotions one day you're ok then the next totally different! Ivf really does take its toll physically and emotionally more Han I thought. 

Ffijj why do we do it to ourselves... I started watching one born every minute then got scared and turned over!! 

Calm relaxed and sarcastic my morula stood till day 6 to get to blast, 2 didn't make it but 2 were transferred and 1 frozen.. Sometimes they just take that bit longer to get there. I was actually on my way to et day 5 when they called to say they are not at blast and need to wait another day... I completely freaked out then as was by myself.. Luckily got it together for a day 6 et! 

Welshlash812 thanks for the tip on meditation I think I will look into it. Hope you're doing ok today.

Missgillo am hoping you do have luck of the Irish honey! 

Hope everyone stays positive and relaxed getting through the day another one ticked off soon! 

Sharry can you please add me to the front x

Xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies my otd is also 4 th april xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

4th April is going to be a big day.... gulp....X


----------



## Lulu s

Hey I'm only 1.5 hours into my 2ww..... So my otd is 8th..... How's everyone feeling?


----------



## lucemazza

Hi all, wow so many testing on the 4th April x let's hope it's a very lucky day for us all.

So I'm three days in so far not feeling too bad few aches here and there but think its the progesterone. Just wanted to ask Laura and Calm Relaxed Sarcastic how are you all finding dealing with the little ones?. My youngest is 26 months and a bit of a chunky monkey. DH went back to work today so little man went to the childminder but I've felt so guilty all day like I am neglecting him. Emotions are a little all over the place - I'm scared to lift him up and so find it hard having him around. He forgets I've a "sore tummy" and likes to steam roll me at times. Any suggestions ?.

We got the call today none of the embryos left were good enough to freeze so just got to hope they put the best to in and thy like their new home.

Lots of love to all.

Luce x


----------



## Missgillo

Thanks for the support KellyC77, I am rooting for you here too.  I watched one born every minute too as my DH was out of the house, I cry every time at it...... I have to say if this works, no way would you see me on with my hoohaa in the air, eeeek.

Hi Lucemazza, you are 3 days after you et, did you have a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer? I also had my transfer 3 days ago and they told me OTD was 5th April. As everyone is on the 4th not sure I will be able to last the extra day  . Good luck through the 2ww.

Quick question - how do you all manage with work, I have a few work do's coming up and I don't want people to clock that I am not drinking, that would be a highly unusual instance  .

Not very good at the personal messages,but honestly I am thinking of you all. I have a fabulous feeling about this month, we can defy all the odds and all get what we want


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies is anyone going to test early ? 
I Aldo didn't have any to freeze but had 2 blastocysts transferred 
I'm lucky I'm self employed driving instructor so hubby expects me to have the 2ww off !!! 
Going crazeee already lol xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey there ladies ...
yey im glad I found you all again ... been stalking the march 2ww board and chirping in a bit.

wedding sparrow ... dont despair you can use fybogel ... its fibre dissolved in water and then drink lots of water hrugh the day you'll be back to normal in a couple of days and the clinic say there is no risk coz no drugs!!

in sha allah I plan to test early - every other day from tomorrow.  Dh and I have talked it thru a lot and we are fully prepared for bfn before hopefully a bfp.

Im mainly stalking the baords now im back at work, only 8hr days but its knackering!  

Not sure im keen on being top of the board!! 6dp2dt and itching for otd!!! 

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## mag37

Hi ladies,

how are you all holding up? Missgillo, it think that a good excuse not to drink would be that you are on antibiotics or antistamins. Don't feel that you need to explain anything to anyone. 
I am off work for the two weeks and I am loving it! when else would I have the time to make a nice and healthy quiche for breakfast with eggs, broccoli, spinach, asparagus etc? I am really using the time to relax, get a lot of nutritional info on the internet and other general staff on pregnancies, watching a lot of films on instant amazon and painting!I do also feel uncertain at times but I do know what is in my control and what's not. Looking after myself is in my control and that's about it. So que sera serra...what ever happens...hopefully what we wish for!

take care everyone...


----------



## weddingsparrow

*Shadow2013* - testing from tomorrow? Argh! Exciting!! Can tests pick it up that early? Not sure if I could do that to my already fraught emotional state  Will you be letting us know how you get on?

Xoxo


----------



## Missgillo

Good luck shadow2013, really looking forward to seeing how you get on xxxx


----------



## lucemazza

Sharry can you add me please x 

We had Icsi day 3 transfer OTD 4th April 

Thanks 

Luce x


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi all
Wow, yes 4th is looking very busy...! It is a non work day for me and DP will be on lates that week so around for the fallout after HPT that morning (hopefully positive fallout). I did the YouTube meditation twice today and I did find it really helpful - thanks so much for the tip welshlass. 

Luce - Re the children, I am relying a lot on my parents and other family who live nearby and are doing a lot of child care leaving me alone during the day this week which is really helpful. I am also saying I'm 'not feeling well' in a vague sort of way, but it isn't ideal - the older one knows somethng's up. The little one keeps asking for a brother, so maybe she knows something too on some level....

Missgillo - I'm back to work next week. I would go down the antibiotic route, or I would drive if you have that option, sometimes I have nursed the same glass of red all night and no-one has noticed, particularly if you leave it lying around and then say, "where's my glass...?" then pick up another empty one from somewhere, fill it, then do the same 20 mins later, in a slightly distracted, like you've had a couple already sort of way... If everyone else is drinking they won't notice. Does that sound like I've been doing this too long...!!!

Shadow and in sha Allah, hello, my DP got very cross when I tested early before and I have promised not to. And I am working every other day next week so don't want to have to go to work after so I think I'll stick to 4th. But good luck! 

Mag 37 I'm with you! Cooking and nutrition and tv! I made a yummy fresh pesto sauce for lunch and am getting used to 2 brazil nuts a day with lots of dry fruit and seeds for the constipation....hope you get some relief soon wedding sparrow and re work, I'd give yourself this week off if you can and your work can spare you. If you feel bored at home and run out of things to do, that's when to go back to work. 

FifiJj you only need 1 and there's nothing to say it's not the one now growing inside you - well, that goes for ALL of us too! 

Kelly - thanks, I just hope my 2 day 4s became day 6 blastocysts - in my more negative moments I think hare and tortoise (or Duracell bunny advert) and that the 2 early developers might not have had the staying power of the one that looked out of the running that they now have on ice...but I am now swiftly referring myself back to my own comments above to fifijj - nothing to say it's not the one growing inside now...

DP pestering for the computer so hello and baby dust to all I have not mentioned - busy day tomorrow planned with various jobs to do and haircut booked etc which will be one more day over before we know it....

CRS xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Evening ladies, I hope you're all well? I've had a lovely day, but not looking forward to work tomorrow, blah... Although hoping work will make the time pass quickly!

Lucemazza -haha, My son is 24 months and like a stick of dynamite -no concept of being gentle and insists on being carried... I've also been scared to lift him but it's impossible .Let me know if you come up with any tips, let me know  He went to nursery today while I stayed at home so I sooo know what you mean about feeling guilty! Sigh, but it's only one day. Sorry about your frosties, but everything crossed for the ones you've got onboard. 

Missgillo -quite, I cannot imagine anything worse than giving birth with a camera angled near your fanwa. Gringe! I've got a work dinner tomorrow night and have been worried about the no drinking thing. I'm going to say I forgot and drove my scooter in and because I'm off on Thursday I need to ride it home, so can't drink... Some people may be suspicious, but should get away with it!

In sha Allah -I really don't want to test early,.. I always used to but when I had a chemical pregnancy, it made it all the worse... I'd rather not know... But I can't see that I'll make it to the 4th...

Shadow2013 -I read somewhere that it takes 11 days for the trigger to get out of your system if that helps... I'll dig out the link and post. When I did my IUIs, I did the same as you, tested the trigger out and then tested every other day.  For me, I found the BFN everyday worse than just the one... But that won't happen to you as this thread is all going to be BFP!! Anyway, you totally sound like you've got your head screwed on and going in with your eyes wide open!  It is tempting but I really want to wait... I'll see how I feel this time next week, eek! 

Mag37 -I am SO jealous of your 2 weeks and your quiche, sounds delicious!

Weddingsparrow -I'm the same, I feel like I've only just stablished after last week, testing might send me over the edge. But OTD is TEN DAYS AWAY, it's so far away!!!

Calm, relaxed, sarcastic -I agree with you on the drinking thing, if you don't make a big deal out of it, most people don't notice! Yeah, I feel the same about going into work after a test, which makes the 4th ideal... Need to be strong!!!

Hope you all have a lovely evening and hi to everyone else I've missed off!

X


----------



## FifiJJ

Shadow2013 -just in case it's of interest, is is the link I mentioned: http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test they reckon test from 11 days post trigger X

/links


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi everyone. 

Hope you are all well. Is everyone in here ivf/icsi? No other clomid people? or has anyone used clomid before?

I remember the 2ww from my icsi cycles like it was yesterday. I think I felt more settled in that 2ww than I do now. At least I knew I had little embies on board then. At the moment it's like a stab in the dark. I'm pretty sure that something is going on in there are I've got twinges both sides, and feel a bit bloated. Not sure if this is what it should feel like every month though as I don't normally ovulate.   Just hoping    that it's positive and not af getting ready to arrive. 

As for coping with the twins, they are almost three so it is a bit easier. Although my daughter keeps saying baby in mummy's tummy. I would love to know how she has got that thought, as we haven't said a word about it in front of them. I'm hoping it's because one of the nursery girls where they go is preggers. Well that's my excuse if she actually tells anyone. 

When we had our icsi cycle that gave us our twins, we had two day three embies put back. I can't remember of the top of my head how many cells, but I do remember that they clinic tried their hardest to talk us into waiting until day 5 blasts, and we were adamant to go for the day threes. On our first cycle we had a day five blast put back and it didn't work. I just thought that there was more chance having two day threes rather than one day five. Both of our d3s were sticky and we have Heidi and Jacob to show for our decision now.  I had the 2ww off from work before, this time I'm meant to be going back next week. Not quiet sure how I'm going to cope with that as I'm more of an emotional wreck this week than I was the whole way through our icsi cycles. 

I used the zita west cd before. I totally forgot about it until you guys said about the meditation on you tube. I'll have to dig that out again as it was so so helpful before.

Sounds like the drinking plan is a good one. I'd just say antibiotics.  Although there are so many that you can have a drink with now and it makes no difference. Maybe just drive and then there's no other option. 

We tested early before. I actually done it a week early. I think I was just lucky though as it was twins it showed up that early. I don't think I'll do it early this time though. I've had the last three years of not living that one down.  

Anyway lots of love and baby dust to you all. 
Night night. 
XxxX


----------



## Camsie

Hello, I'm joining in as my 2ww will end next Friday. It's now 5 days since my first IUI and I don't feel any different, and I don't know if I'm meant to! Trying hard not to think about it, but every night my dreams are baby themed! I'm going to be in Vancouver on business next week so will do the test when I'm there, trying to keep positive but it's hard isn't it? X


----------



## In sha Allah

Fiffijj are you having any symptomns ? Xx welcome camsie x
Welcome laura2000120001 
Ok off to look at my diary and count the days after trigger lol xxx

Mmmm looks like Friday May be day 11 post trigger if I have my days right x


----------



## lucyloulou

Hi Sharry

Can you add me to front page please OTD 2nd April 

Lovely to see some familiar names. 

In sha Allah how comes your OTD is 4th and mine is 2nd we have had everything on the same day. Is it not 14 days after EC? 
Oh I must be a bit confused. Any way I will test on 2nd if I don't cave before lol


----------



## In sha Allah

Loucyloulou we had transfer on the same day didn't we ? When David you have your collection though ? As I think they count that as day 0


----------



## lucyloulou

In Sha Allah- I had egg collection on Wednesday 19th. So 14 days from then is Wednesday 2nd isn't it?


----------



## Kellyc77

hey ladies

Lucylouou I had transfer on 22nd but my OTD is 6th april so its 15 days after ET... all the clinics seem to be different don't they. Bl**dy long wait! If I don't crack earlier. I am having pains, twinges and now got some spots on my face I usually get before AF so no idea what is going on!  

Hey Camsie hope you are doing well honey.

fifijj thanks for posting that link very interesting... hope I last! My clinic seem to be way past the date that I could test so assume they are just being cautious?

have a lovely day everyone

xx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Fifijj - interesting link! Never knew you could test so early! I'm pretty pessimistic by nature so I think if I test early it'll just come back negative anyway so I might as well wait until the 'proper' time. 

My OTD is 16 days after my EC so I agree, I think most clinics seem to be different! Although that link to the table with dates has totally thrown me off!! Haha! 

Hope everyone is keeping themselves busy! I've still got mellow cramping on and off but I know that's the progesterone. Hurry up next week!!


----------



## FifiJJ

Morning ladies!

Well I'm back in work today, it's a bit weird because we've got a big event on and everyone is soooo busy, but I'm not massively involved so it's a little odd! But good to stay relatively stress free 

Well, I am still having aches in my ovaries and slight cramps. I have convinced myself it's starting to implant... But we'll see. 

Laura/Camsie -I had a few Clomid and IUI cycles last year, I found it ok, but the wait is definitely harder because you have no idea if sperm has even met egg! Keeping everything crossed for you both!

In sha Allah -hope you're feeling well! My ovaries are aching and I've got cramps, they've settled down today but they are still there... I've also come out in loads of spots today, gah!! Very thirsty, but that's about it... How about you? Yeah, I read Friday as the absolute earliest day to test... I was thinking about Sunday being the earliest... But really want to hold out to Friday, don't think I could bear it in the week and then have to go to work.......... But I think that if you get an early positive you need to be calm about the result. I think the reason they suggest testing later is because chemical pregnancies can be quite heart breaking and the later you test re more viable it is... 

Hi Lucyloulou, hope you're well! I had EC the same day and was given the 4th! I think they're just being cautious... And I guess they know everyone tests early anyway!

Kellyc77 -so funny you've for an even later date! Yeah, I think that is super cautious. 

Weddingsparrow -waiting is def the best thing to do. I'm so impatient but really want to wait!!!

And hi to everyone else I've missed off -hope everyone has a lovely day!

X


----------



## In sha Allah

Fifijj,,, loucyloulou yeh think I had EC 19 the too a Wednesday then ET following Monday  ,,, so this weekend we should have the trigger shot out of our system 
I'm not feeling too good this morning a little light headed and having problems down below a little bit irritated with the cyclone dt I think x
I'm thinking testing Saturday lol without dh knowing as he wants to wait for otd


----------



## christi

Sharry can you please add me? My OTD is April 3rd.

We had our first FET on Monday. I know it might seem a bit soon to some people because we have such young babies at home. To our surprise, after our last tx we had four frosties left. We realize that four could end up as four, three, two, one, or zero in the end, but we plan on using all of them and seeing what God has in store for us. Since I'm not getting any younger we decided that we'd better get back into it soon.

I'm thinking of all of you here and I'm hoping all of your dreams come true! Best of luck to those of you who are starting work again and to those of you who are just beginning on this dreaded 2WW.

  

Christi


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hi *Christi* - Congrats on your 2 beautiful babies! That's a quick 2ww for you! Envious! How are you finding getting through the days and keeping yourself busy?

*In sha allah* - Testing on the weekend? Good luck! Let us know how you get on!

*Fifijj* - I planned to have these 2 weeks working from home but I think it's way worse as I'm alone with my thoughts going crazy! Think I'll go back ASAP as then the days will go quicker I think!

Anyone planning on testing early? What tests will you use? First Response? Think I might test on Tuesday which will be 2 weeks to the day from EC?? Eek!


----------



## In sha Allah

Wedding sparrow it will be 6dp5dt so don't know if that a little too early lol


----------



## lucemazza

Hi ladies x how's everyone doing? I've just sat in a two hour traffic jam so not feeling my best.

Those of you testing early good luck. I'm definitely not though I did before and had a negative put myself through 4 days of  unnecessary stress as was devastated we  went for the blood test at the hospital to be told it was positive, he is 6 now. Also had a chemical from an early test so want to wait as don't want to be doing that again. DH away til OTD and would rather deal with the outcome together. This is our last go.

Clomid ladies how are you? I agree it is a harder tww so hope your hanging in there.

Off for a much needed cuppa. Sorry no personals x just wanted to check in, 
Luce x


----------



## christi

*Weddingsparrow* - Thank you  . Yes, this is a short 2WW for me, so I suppose there are some advantages to a FET. Although I hear from my RE that she prefers fresh cycles because of better results, but we'll see. It definitely was less taxing on the body this time around.

I'm managing alright because I have my mom helping me with the boys and on Thursday my in-laws are visiting us from Connecticut. We don't see them often because we live in Los Angeles, so it's a long trip. Since the transfer on Monday, I've been told to stay in bed for the most part, until tomorrow. The worst part of the instructions that I've been given, is not to lift more than 10lbs until my OTD. That will be very difficult because one boy weighs close to 14lbs and the other boy weighs close to 17lbs! I was wondering if other people here were given the same instructions regarding how much weight able to lift during the 2WW?

Weddingsparrow, I think it's nice that you're able to work from home during the 2WW. Just try and keep yourself occupied with other things, so you don't have time to dwell on the 2WW and the symptoms or lack of symptoms.

Hi to everyone else and I hope all of you have a relaxing evening!

Christi


----------



## Mips

Anyone else got really sensitive front teeth?


----------



## Laura200012001

Evening ladies,

How is everyone tonight? All good and positive I hope. Just a quick question from me tonight. 

I'm not sure if I'm imagining things, or just plain going mad!    tmi, but, my boobs seem to be feeling heavy and a little sensitive. I can't remember them being like this when I was in my icsi 2ww.  Or if it would even be too early to be having feelings like this. I'm not taking any other drugs, so It can't be any side affects, unless it's a side effect if the clomid? Opinions would be greatly received. 😊

XxxX


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hi Laura - are you not taking progesterone to help the embie 'bed in'? That gives sore boobs etc. I think most women on here will agree that the progesterone gives off most pregnancy symptoms! I see your on clomid though and I'm not sure what that is? Do you normally get sore boobs before AF? If not then maybe it's a good sign? Keep positive!


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi weddingsparrow,

No no other drugs. Clomid is a tablet taken to make me ovulate, I have to take it on day 2-6 of my cycle, then do the do with hubs every 2-3 days from day 8.  I'm day 19 now so don't know if that would be about right or not? I know that if af hasn't arrived by 5th April then I have to test.  I don't normally ovulate and I don't normally get af on a regular basis so can't say if it's normal or not. When she does show up my cycle length could be 90 days 38 days or 198 days, and I don't have any symptoms at all to let me know she is coming. You can see why I'm questioning it. I'm hoping it's a positive sign though. I guess we have got to hope that sperm and egg met and things are just doing what they should do. 😊💖.  I think the thing that driving me mad is not knowing if there is anything to bed in really. The other thing too is I had a hycosy in my last cycle, and it's meant to make you super fertile the next few cycles, so I'm hoping that's helped too. 

How are you feeling today? xxxX


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi weddingsparrow, I find scan bran helps me a lot with constipation. It's a bit like rivita and I like to put cheese and ham on it to help me eat it. It's from holland and Barrett or if you know anyone who goes to slimming world, they sell it too! Xx


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi ladies, 
I too would like to join the 4th April OTD gang too please! This is my very last cycle as it's just too expensive and emotionally draining, so I've had my last 2 snow babies replaced and I'm on the dreaded 2ww. Up to now I've been mostly on bed rest as I've had some spotting making me completely paranoid   

I've had a year on clomid with no bfp, 2 fresh cycles 1 bfp but m/c at 7 weeks and 1 FET but no cigar there either.

I have a beautiful 12 year old son who has autism and I'd dearly love him to have siblings and my 10 years of TTC has made the yearning so strong.

I'm taking Evorol 100 x2 hormone patches, pesseries day and night, steroids every day and a shot of Clexane every day too.

As you can see I'm not sleeping well either, going to look like a zombie at the end of this 2ww!  

I refuse to test this weekend as it's Mother's Day and I can't hang a dark cloud over DH head. 

Anyway love, luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you all


----------



## Missgillo

Hi all, just popped out of office to write this, so no personals, but will later.

So i dont know about you guys but i have turned into an emotional wreck today, I am 5dp3dt. My poor mum got the brunt of it, just for asking how its all going, when am I testing etc. I just feel that if I was "normal" people wouldnt be ringing you up asking whether you had a successful rumpy pumpy!!!  Its like there is a huge weight of expectation on my shoulders, my sister wont have children so its up to me to get the grand kids.

I woke up thinking nothing was happening inside so i thought it was game over, but have been cramping for past 30 mins, so hopefully that has to be good.

Sorry girls, rant over, already feel better for getting that off my ( considerably larger than before) chest. Hope you are all doing well.

Gill xxxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi to all,

Can't believe I'm on here now and in my 2ww! Sherry, can you please add me - *OTD 9th April*.

So glad to see some familiar names on here as well (*WeddingSparrow, Mips, In Shah Allah, Jelliebabe *...). So glad we all made it to this point - what a big part of the uphill battle, innit?! 

I had 11 follies, 3 collected, 2 fertilised, 1 transferred and am now 1dp2dt... So not many eggs or embryos, and an early transfer because of that, but the embryologist was very happy with my embryo (4 cell on Day 2) and it's weird to think that despite all the disappointment and setbacks, I'm now (at least for this transfer) just a bit behind your average lady doing IVF. Feels like it's taken a lot to get here, and let me tell you, I am very glad not be injecting anymore!

*Mips*: I'm also doing the pessary vaginally, but my DH (I'm sure he'd be thrilled if I told you this ) had to take some medicine anally, and the doc said it didn't matter if he pooped after. Maybe don't IMMEDIATELY after, but I think there are a lot of blood vessels that suck up the important stuff pretty quickly. I laughed at Jelliebabe's talk of a candle factory leaking out of there... It's meant to happen, so just wear a pantyliner and hope for the best is my train of thought!

Have been feeling the same symptoms as the rest of you - boobs hurting, cramps, tired but not irritable... Too excited I have an embie on board for that, I think! Teeth hurting is a new one, though... I've heard of that as a pregnancy symptom, so I guess that's completely likely?! Seeing a lot of people this weekend, so happy that I'll have some potentially positive news to tell the few who know (MiL and couple who have had IVF before) instead of the doom and gloom I'd been peddling over the last weeks 

This may sound like a very stupid question, but if I bleed (haven't yet, but just in case), how likely is it to be my period early on? I.e. how soon can you get your period? I'm assuming as my fake 'ovulation' would have been this week, it would be towards the end of the 2ww, but I don't know how much the drugs would have messed with my internal clock... Just trying to be practical so I know when to start looking... Don't want to turn into a serial pantyliner checker - I want to just try to act completely normally as long as possible


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey everyone!

Just checking in 

*MariMar *- Welcome to the 2WW! Congrats! I also had a 2dt and am now 7dp2dt (half way!) and I swing between feeling excited and feeling like it hasn't worked at all. Understandable I think. Not too sure about the period thing. Like you I am assuming that if AF comes for me it will come around the OTD?

*Missgillo *- I know how you feel! About 4 days in I just couldn't hold it together for some reason and all my emotions came right to the surface for the day!   I think my hormones came crashing down! Poor DH!  After that day spent in tears I've been absolutely fine (touch wood). Very strange but all perfectly normal I think 

*Butterfly77 *- Welcome and good luck! Thanks for the advice too - Thankfully that problem has gone! Phew! I'll be stocking up on Bran Flakes though!

*Laura *- Feeling good thanks! Still a few cramps but nothing painful. Very strange! I see what you mean about trying to guess your symptoms! Very difficult! Although I'm on the progesterone, it gives the symptoms of pregnancy and AF so any symptoms I get could be anything! You just never know! You planning on testing early?

*Christi *- Glad you have your mum there with you. Must be hard work with two little ones! Working at home has been good actually. A chance to keep myself to myself when I don't feel like talking to anyone. Boredom is starting to set in though so I think I will go back to the office tomorrow or Monday 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone  

Sharry - can you add me to the list please?  My OTD is 7 April.

I had my transfer today (day 3) two grade A1 8 cell embryos. We had another 3: 1 x 4 cell (not looking great), 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell.  These are going to be kept in the lab to see what they do over the next couple of days.

So, this is my 3rd time on the 2ww.  I must be mad!!

Good luck everyone! We can do this!!  

Polly X


----------



## PollyWolly

Actually, it's my 4th time! See, told you I was mad!


----------



## Kellyc77

*pollywolly* well fourth time lucky my darling! Heres to a quick 2ww for you!

*marimar* fab you're here hon! I had a embryo grow from a morula to a blast in one day and then they froze it so a lot can happen to the little things!! Am interested to see the answer to your AF question.. I think someone said ec was ovulation date so depending on your cycle its 2 weeks after... is that right ladies??

*Missgillo* expectations on your shoulders is really hard isn't it. When we speak to those that know especially family and parents you can tell they want to know and ask... but don't worry hon its all the hormones raging around us!!

*butterfly77* I hope you get some sleep and naps in today you will be shattered! Am thinking of you, roll on the 4th for you! 

Hope everyone is doing ok and occupying our minds during this time! Although I seem to be on here more than working! 

take care
xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Thanks Kelly, let's hope so!!

All the best to you, too. Are you going to be tempted to test early? I can say completely honestly with hand on heart that I will be!! I am a nightmare and completely impatient.  My poor hubby, he has been through a lot!  

X


----------



## Leilawish

Hi ladies! 

I see a few names I recognise! I'm on my phone so just a quick post, I'm due to test 4/4/14... I've been so tearful today, I cried at this morning who had a maniquin of jack from corrie...ridiculous! Anyone else getting teary?! Those pessaries are just the worst. I'm sure in time to come there will be something else they can give us! Surely?! Xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

*pollywolly* well my clinic appear to be super cautious saying 14-16 days post transfer so will probably do it on day 14 which is a Saturday so my DH can be there and we can have the entire weekend afterwards. I think 14dp6dt is enough! Will I cave... I bl**dy hope not but it is so tempting as day 9 is Monday and in theory you can test then....

When do you test?

*Leilawish* I hope they find something else! I'm not sure it gets any easier at all!!!

xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

*Kellyc77* - my OTD is 7 April, which is a blood test at the clinic 11 days from now. On my second IVF attempt, I got a faint BFP at 9dp3dt. So, I'll probably do a home test a couple of days before. 14dp6dt seems long enough to me! So, you must have a good pair of blasts on board??

*Leilawish* - Not teary as yet but just wait until DIY SOS comes on - I'll be inconsolable!! I was on the pessaries on IVF's 1 and 2. This time round it's Crinone gel, which um goes up the other entrance!!


----------



## Caca2012

Hi ladies hope your all feeling well. I'm 7day post 5 day blast transfer. Having period pains today feels like the dreaded period is on its way. Is anyone else experiencing this? Hope this is not the end for us I'm trying to remain positive! 

Caca2012


----------



## lucemazza

Hi All - welcome to the newbies 

How's everyone doing ? I'm being a bit of a negative nelly today don't know why just feeling little low. 

Leilawish you cheered me up and made Me laugh DIY SOS makes me cry on a good day without being pupo. 

Caca2012- the cramps could well be implantation cramping so don't give up yet. I wouldn't think it's AF just yet if you are on the progesterone xx

MissGillo it's very hard when friends and family know your ins and outs maybe suggest that even if positive you will wait until first scan to announce things. We haven't told our families this time as felt easier to just get on with it. Had to laugh at your larger boobs comment. Mine are looking rather big. Not in a good way..

We have had rain type snow on and off today not nice but the weekend meant to be good do hopefully we can keep busy and enjoy the sunshine.

Thanks for all the support. Think you ladies are amazing.

Luce x


----------



## Caca2012

Hi Luce, thanks for the reassurance! Drives you crazy doesn't it  
Best of luck to everyone, this page is amazing defiantly keeps you going! 

Caca2012


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi ladies
A bit stressed today having had to run around to various medical appointments with DD who has quite a lot of medical problems...am worried the stress has overcooked the embies...I find it so hard to keep positive through all this....I'm sorry to not write much today and nothing personal to any of you, I just needed to let someone know how I felt.
Does anyone have any staying positive tips I could do with some
CRS xxx


----------



## Missgillo

*Calm Relaxed Sarcastic* that is tough, I hope you are OK, if it makes you feel any better (as I was moaning to my DH, he told me this!!) There was a really large study done recently about stress and getting pregnant, seemingly there is no correlation between both. Normally I would say have a bucket of red wine and a bath, but not really appropriate for us here 

*LuceMazza* - Thanks for this, it is my first IVF and stupidly I told some people, NEVER doing that again, everyone looks at you differently and keep asking "and news?" enough to make me really grumpy, which is awful as I know everyone has our best interests in heart.

*Caca* - It could be the horrid progesterone tablets, fx its the news we are all waiting for.

*Leilawish* - I am a mess today too, just downloaded a good book onto my Kindle to keep me entertained, its not THAT long (although it does feel like forever) lets just think of the positive outcome. 

*Kellie77* - I have done the sum total of zero work this week, sooooo distracted, hey ho, I will make up for it at another time. My boss knows what is going on so is not really asking me to do anything stressful, it does mean the day goes super slowly though 

*Weddingsparrow*, thanks for the post, blinking hormones, make us all a bit nutso.

No real news from me, had a **** day, crampy, nausea and dizzy, I am only 5dp3dt so I know its the pessaries not any other "signs" its far too early.

Signing off to squirrel out some chocolate from somewhere.

Hope you are all feeling ok this evening.

Gill xxxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hello lovely ladies,

Chin up to everyone that is having a poop down day. The uncertainty is the worse. It if the 2ww. I just told myself to keep believing. The zita west mediation made it easier for me too. I think that and all the positive vibes really helped me. I didn't for one second let the doubt that it hadn't worked creep in. 
We never told hardly anyone on our successful cycle. It helped so much and really took the pressure off. 
Oh the joys if crinone gel! I forgot about that. The cottage cheese effect as my cycles buddies and I used to call it. I just wished that someone had told me about the fact the after product (or cottage cheese) could come out all the colours of the rainbow. It would of saved me having a total panic and meltdown. 
I was told that if a period was going to come it would come around the otd. Could be a little before though. Don't panic too much about cramping, I had it really bad on my successful cycle so as I said just count it as a positive for now. At least you know something is going on down there. 
As for me, I'm still very confused. I think I'm just going to have to wait until otd and just keep my fingers crossed. I don't know when a normal (ha I laughter when I say that, who decides what's normal) person should be able to tell? As I don't have cycles I don't get symptoms so I'm guessing as I'm not taking any other drugs that my sore (.)(.) are actually sore and it's not caused by any meds. Who knows! 
XxxX


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

*Missgillo* and *Laura* thank you both, and thanks to your DH too for the research!! Laura, you sound very strong - I will look into the zita west meditation - have been finding the other one recommended on here from YouTube useful but always up for more options. 
Re sore boobs and clomid, I've not done clomid but I imagine if it makes you ovulate then you will be producing your own progesterone as ovulation triggers progesterone release I think?? So it could be that, even without extra crinone/cyclogest/nasty injections....

Hoping for a more positive day tomorrow, Friday after all...! 
CRS xx


----------



## Lulu s

Hi.  I hope everyone is ok. Or as ok as you can be during the 2ww. 
This is my first go at iui, using donor sperm. 
Had iui Tuesday. No drugs apart from a trigger injection Monday, 
I had a headache yest which has now gone, I keep feeling tired, I have white discharge (sorry to be so graphic), and I have a v strange feeling in my lower tummy. Is this all normal? Would the trigger cause this? Xx


----------



## Laura200012001

Ahh thanks crs. I think it's been called stubborn before, but I prefer strong. 😊😄👍. 
I hope you have a better day tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Missgillo

Hi all, so today I am taking a leaf out of Lauras book and going to have a PMA!! It is 8 days until my OTD (yes, 8 loooonggg days) so i need a happy thought.

Last week (bear with me) i was walking down Savile row and who did I see but the delectable Patrick James (google him, he is the yummy judge off sewing bee) now I am sure he nodded at me and said howaya (in MY head) in his head he was probably wondering who the hormonal psycho was staring at him? Anyway, he will be my Zita West moment as I am not reallg into meditation.

I pass my daydreams on to you, no need to say thank you. 

Have a fab day, may your hunk pass by you on a bicycle. 

Gill xxx


----------



## Missgillo

Lol did I say Patrick James, i meant Patrick Grant. BIG difference ( I blame the pessaries)

Xxx


----------



## christi

Hello Everyone...my in-laws arrived today, so I haven't had time for anything. I just wanted to say "hello" before going to bed. I was just thinking of everyone and hoping everyone is doing well (except for the fact that we're in the 2WW).

*Laura200012001* - I'm so glad you mentioned Zita West meditation, because until you mentioned it, I completely forgot that I have that meditation cd. I just found it and now I'm trying to relax with it--thank you 

*Calm Relaxed Sarcastic and LuceMazza* - Everyone has days like that, but don't worry because it will get better. The other girls here have great advice. I know it's hard, but try and stay positive. That's one of the best things we can do for our embryos. I try and keep my mind occupied so the time flies by faster--usually a really good book or movie does it for me.

*Leilawish* - I know what you mean, I was watching Top Gun last night and I had to turn it off because I started crying. Now I'm trying to stick with comedies only.

*Lulu* - I wish I could help, but I've never had an IUI so I don't know about the symptoms. Someone else here probably knows, but I'm wishing you lots of luck!

*Missgillo* - On my last cycle I felt nothing and it was the one cycle that worked. I really thought I was headed for another BFN, but to our surprise it worked. Try and remind yourself that the symptoms vary widely and often no symptoms can be a good symptom. I like your latest strategy, I'm hoping that your daydreams become my dreams tonight, since it's bedtime here 

*Caca2012* - Pregnancy symptoms often feel like AF, so it's too early to start worrying 

*Weddingsparrow* - I hope you're doing well and keeping yourself occupied, either working at home or in the office. Do what works best for you 

*MariMar and Pollywolly* - Good luck to you both with your embryos!

To everyone else that I didn't get to this time, I hope you have a great day!

Christi


----------



## christi

I almost forgot, Sharry, can you add me to the list? My OTD is April 3rd and we had our first FET--thank you 

Christi


----------



## Kellyc77

Morning ladies,

*Missguillo* how you getting on?? Its so boring just waiting around to OTD and keeping busy! I love Patrick Grant wish I seen him! 

*caca2012* I am 6dp6dt and having lots of cramps and period pains... its horrible isn't it! You don't know what to think and it drives you crazy!!

*Laura* how you doing today? Love the cottage cheese phrase! Brilliant!

*calm relaxed* how you feeling today? let's hope today is a calmer one for you!

AFM I have had two crazy days at work and am shattered today. You end up worrying about every little niggle and twinge don't you and if you've over done it!! Come on OtD bl**dy hurry up! Have decided am going to test on the 5th now which is 14 day post ET - even though they say 14-16! I can't wait any longer than that!!!

xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey could anyone help 
I am 5dp 5dtb ( I think ) had transfer Monday 
Had cramping since an hour after transfer 
Wednesday slightly enlarged boobs a little veiny and itchy around nipples
Thursday and Friday boobs back to normal
Today bowels normal feel a little normal more flexi
But just now I was in the shower and had a mad 5 min attack of cramping so bad was screaming and keeling over managed to finish off my showerand get upstairs Nd laid down 
Eased off one what could this be ?? Should I be worried


----------



## welshlass812

Morning all. 

I am now 6dp5dt and from 4dp until today I have been having a lot of cramps as if my period is due. Also I had brown spotting every time I wiped all day yesterday. Today I am having a lot of brown stringy discharge. I have rung the clinic and am waiting for their reply. I had 2 early blastos put back and have been on 3 pessaries a day since EC. 
Is anyone else experiencing this? I am hoping that it is just implantation bleeding. I am not due to test until the 05/04, which seems ages off seeing I had EC on the 17/03. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## chopchop

Hi everyone! New here but 2 week wait driving me mad so hope this will help take my mind off it  pls can you put me down too OTD 4 Apr. Had a 3 day transfer on Sat 22nd and is my first round of IVF so trying to be positive!  Issue is I have low AMH (just 1.1 and am 36) but all else is normal. Fingers crossed and sticky dust for everyine - at least we're one week nearer almost! xx


----------



## lucemazza

Hi all. Can't believe it's a week to go to OTD for a lot of us. Lets hope it goes fast. Before we all go a little crazy.

Welshlass it really does sound like implantation bleeding. I had this with both my BFPs the cramps and the brownish discharge it's fine you only need to stress if fresh blood and lots of it. My clinic say keep up with the meds and maybe take things a little easy. 

Chop Chop welcome. Hope your doing ok. 

CRS - hope your having a better day today. 

Just a quick post as on phone. Lots of tears today DS1 started singing Ellie Goulding on the way to school. " how long will I love you" well it was totally out of tune and a little high for him normally I'd just laugh but the tears were flowing I was emotional wreck by the time he finished. Think I should wear a badge Hormonal Women do not approach.


----------



## Anosy

Hi In Sha Allah
Gosh, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you are ok now? How are you feeling? You are currently 4dp5dt like me if you were on Monday. Cramping can be caused by a lot of things and as a result of the progesterone as well, but if it was really painful, maybe call your clinic? It could be related to your ovaries if you had many follies etc and could be good to check it's not a twisted ovary or anything.
I had very bad cramping at about 5dp5dt on my first cycle (successful but later had a miscarriage) for about 2 hours, was convinced it was all over and later I thought it may have been implantation but my Consultant said he thinks it was highly unlikely to be related but possibly my ovaries after EC.... 2ww is so hard.
Hope you are ok and wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Kellyc77

welshlass we have the same OTD so we can go crazy together! I am 6dp6dt. This is my first time so I don't know about the bleeding but it does sounds like implantation to me. I am having lots of cramps and headaches - convinced its AF!!!! I think I have over done it a bit in the last 2 days so am trying to take it easy now! 

lucemazza I love that song and thinking about your DS1 singing it nearly set me off!! 

Chopchop welcome to the waiting game.. here's hoping it goes quickly!!! 

xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

A nosy..... Hi I think it's too high up for it too be my ovaries and it runs along my lower back too 
I have had children before and it is very much like the onset of labour pains lol
I hVe never had implantation pains before so I can't recognise if this was it  
Feel silly ringing the hospital all the time as I know they are so busy xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies I'm also testing 4//4/14
Had cramping since transfer eased off a little last night and this morning but I went in the shower and bang I got massive cramps really low down and lower back too I was crying it lasted at least 5 mins till I mamgst go get on go my. Ed 
Could have been wind ?? But feels like onset of labour as I have got children from first marriage 
Got really scared haven't been  out all week and hubby planned to tasks me out to lunch 
Could this be implantTion


----------



## Anosy

Don't feel silly about calling   not if you are worried and it continues.
Could it be trapped wind? I've experienced really bad pain with that this cycle and previous - think the HSG and progesterone can all help make you quite constipated etc x


----------



## lucyloulou

Hello Ladies

Wow this 2ww is taking its time lol. I am even trying to occupy myself. My OTD is not until Wednesday which is 14 days after egg collection. I am definitely going to crack and test before. I might even go for it on Mothers day. What a lovely surprise that will be. I have had a few symptoms, but who knows if it is pregnancy or progesterone? Well I am going to stay positive and say it is pregnancy symptoms   I have really really sore boobs (on the sides), I am very tired (even though I am well rested), I have had a few cramps but nothing major except last night in bed I had two sharp sharp pinching pains that woke me (lasted about 30 seconds), oh and I am ever so hungry (not normally a big eater). So who knows a? but lets hope it is my bubby growing. 

In sha Allah- From what I have read the cramps can be a sign of implantation so fingers crossed your ickle bubs are getting comfy in there too. Stay positive. Are you going to test on Sunday? Scary isn't it but I feel like I just need to know now. xxx

      
  
 for all of our christmas babies


----------



## In sha Allah

Loucyloulou.........afternoon hope you are well xx
I had another cramp attack was out having lunch and it happened sale place same length of time I started crying in for restaurant as it is so painful ... Feel fine now 
My boobs aren't bad they were a little last night and I really felt af was coming 
Yeh I'm thinking Mother's Day too for an early test 

Because I've had these spins I'm feeling positive xxx


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

*Luce**laura Kelly and christy* thank you for thinking of me today - I have felt better, saw some friends for lunch and got out my breadmaker (it's not seen the outside of a cupboard for about 6 years...) bread will be ready in an hour from now! It was sunny where I am and that made a big difference to how I felt. I allowed myself to dream about pushing a buggy down the street just coming up to Christmas....

*In sha Allah*that does sound like it could easily be gut related and not a cause for concern

*Gill* I love that guy of sewing bee!! Have watched it all on the I player this week!

*Welsh lass* I've not ever had that, but lots of BFPs come from similar patterns to yours with spotting etc, so I don't think it's a bad sign necessarily at all.

*Laura* definitely strong, not stubborn, but having said that, stubborn is good too. We would all fight with dogged determination for the kids we have/will have, this I see as no different, we are fighting for our kids. I would do anything to save the life of the ones already born, so if I need to go down this route to stop my body killing my babies, then that is what I'll do. does that sound strong, stubborn, or a bit mad??

Have a lovely evening all, hello and love to everyone I've missed
CRS xxxx


----------



## Mips

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok and feeling positive.   I haven't been on in a while as work has been manic.  I'm now 8dp3dt and feel like AF is going to start any second!    My boobs seemed to have ballooned over night and I'm  bloated and emotional.  I'm on the 2 pessaries a day...is it possible to have AF on the 2ww if it's a BNF? My test day is Thursday but I going to have a go on Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived by then.  I haven't been told to have a blood test to confirm just to stop taking the pessaires if I get a BFN.  Is this normal procedure?


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening ladies

sorry I've been a bit quiet - Ive been trying to avoid thinking about the process due to be sooo ridiculousy exhausted. I ended up taking yesterday off work and have reduced my hours for tomorrow and sunday. Today I did 8hrs at work and then a spot of shopping - I could cry I'm so exhausted.

I've done a couple of cheeky tests but my little emby isnt comfy enough to tell me s/he's settled in yet. My OTD is Tuesday 1st April so I'm going to test again on Sunday. I'm getting lots of pains cramps and wierd feelings down below - I cant quite keep up. I also get out of breath very quickly - even just walking up the stairs! I spent all morning trying not to cry at work - feel like I need a sign!

I'm missing my dh terribly when I'm not with him, looking forward to going away on Monday in the caravan - although it may mean I cant keep up with you lovely ladies until Thursday.

I'm pleased all you lovely ladies are doing well. I am reading and following your journeys

sticky baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Evening ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok, and hello and welcome to the new members. 

Crs, it sounds all of the above, but I think that's part of the mums job description. 😊. 

As for me, pretty sad day for us here, my Dhillion lost his nan today. I loved her like she was my own too, so feeling very numb.  Aside from that feeling very tired today and boobs gone from (.)(.) to ( . )( . ). Lol. So I'm taking it as a good sign.  

XxxX


----------



## Butterfly77

Hello ladies, 

Sharry can you add me to the first page please. OTD 4th FET. Thanks x

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss, take care. X

As with all of you I'm trying to suss any good symptoms but all I've got is a weeks worth of red spotting   And a lot of trapped wind!    a whole week until OTD is a nightmare, but on the plus side my zita cd is awesome and helping me relax and get to sleep. 

As I'm had FET I keep singing 'ice ice baby' in my head send it's driving me insain!!   

Good luck to you all     

Xxxx


----------



## Madgecantab

May I join you?
I had ET (day2) yesterday. OTD Is 10th April. 
I've had some stomach cramps and constipation (before ET as well as after) which must be meds, possible crone gel, as,it's too early for anything else. Glad to see I'm not the only one.
Good luck everyone.
Xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

I hope you're all well? Seems like ages I last posted, but was actually just a couple of days ago! Feeling quite far behind... All is well except I had to go back to work and had the worst row EVER with DH. Absolutely lost it... I worried that the stress of it all will have affected my little one onboard, but the last time I lost it like that, I was pregnant with my son, so I'm going to see it as a positive sign  Otherwise next Friday (my OTD) seems like a lifetime away. Really want to hold out and not test earlier than that, but worried I might not hold out :s

Will attempt some personals, apologies for anyone I miss out and if I'm quite far behind!

Madgecantab -welcome! Yes, those symptoms sound like they're progesterone. Gah, messes with your head! 

Butterfly77 -love your 'ice ice baby'! Yeah, I've found Zita West's CD really good, also Helen McPherson's is really good. 

Laura -so sorry to hear about your loss, sending you a huge hug   Cottage cheese effect, haha! It is so gross... When I took clomid I got quite a lot of symptoms, bloated, sore boobs, cramps etc -you still get progesterone from your own body with out the supplements so in my case I think the symptoms were caused by that. Fingers crossed yours are a BFP!

Shadow2013 -I've been feeling much the same, it really messes with you doesn't it?! Fingers crossed you get your BFP in the next few days. 

Mips -I think I'm 1 day behind you, I'm 8dp2dt. I am definitely having weird pains done below and boobs are feeling very full, so difficult to tell what's what isn't it? My clinic say to wait until OTD before testing and to keep using the pessaries until then. They seem to say if you get a BFN then it is a definite and then call to tell them, I guess they'll advise you on the pessaries then. That doesn't really answer your question though, they all do it so differently!

CRS -Aaahh, breadmaker! I have one of those, may have to dust it off now you've mentioned it! 

Welshlass812 -that does seem like ages -I had my EC on 19/03 and my OTD is 04/04. They all do it so differently! I think a bit of spotting is ok, keeping everything crossed for you X

Chopchop -my OTD is also the 4th... I don't know if I'll have any nails left by then...!

Lucemazza -I am with you on the hormonal woman, I am a wreck and crying at everything! Your little one sounds so sweet, bless him  

Kellyc77 -I'm also having loads of cramping... Trying to take it easy but also stay busy so I don't go  ! 

In sha Allah -I have had loads of cramps and pains and at times felt very similar to what you've described. I think mine have been cramping from the progesterone and perhaps implantation?! Who knows!! (We will in less than 1 week).  If it gets really bad again, it might be worth calling your clinic and seeing what they say. Hope you feel better today x

Lucyloulou -gah, Wednesday is also 14 days after my EC. I so don't want to cave but am so impatient... Is tomorrow too early to test or ok?! Just would hate it to put a downer on the day if it's BFN...

Lulu s -I had 4 IUIs last year with triggers and yes, I think I had similar symptoms, so sounds normal to me. The trigger makes me feel a bit crap tbh  good luck, have everything crossed for you!

Missgillio -funny how a week can go reasonably quickly, until you're in the 2ww and then it drraaaaaaaggs! Patrick Grant, good spot! I am clinging onto your comments about that study looking at stress in pregnancy... If there is a link, I'm screwed after the argument with DH on Thursday, sigh! I have also been an emotional wreck, blah. 

Christi -thank you for the reminder that no symptoms or symptoms actually don't mean much, it's only when you get to OTD and see the test result that you really know... Eek!

PollyWolly -when are you planning to test? 

Leilawish -hello! Yes, the pessaries are the worst! I keep crying at ridiculous things, way too emotional...!

MariMar -I also only had 1 embryo transferred (only 1 fertilised) so it was also a 2 day transfer but it was a top grade, so everything crossed for us both! It does feel like I went through a lot too to get here, it's good though, I kinda feel grateful to be here rather than down because there weren't more!  

Weddingsparrow -I'm the same, really positive one minute and convinced it hasn't worked the next... Sigh... And also had a crash this week. Horrible isn't it? I guess we need to just realise our bodies have been through a lot and it's hardly surprising! If I test before OTD I reckon I'll use the First Response as I read it's the most sensitive. Although REALLY want to hold out. So undecided!!

Anosy -I guess we need to remember that our poor ovaries have been through a lot and it's hardly surprising they hurt... 

Hi and good luck to everyone else! I'm off to enjoy the sunshine and try not to think about this (which is obviously IMPOSSIBLE!!!). 

X


----------



## mag37

Hi girls,

I have started feeling the psychological pressure and I never imagined it to be like this. one minute i feel positive and another thinking " ah its never going to work, why did I expect it to work.." similar to when I play Lotto and I anticipate a win and then when I lose I think "oh as if I would ever win.." I do reflect a lot on my thoughts and observe myself and realised that the days I thought negatively (without any justification), I felt disapointed and then the negative behaviour may follow e.g. overeat or do anything as if I know for a fact I am not pregnant. That can be harmfull if it goes on... That's why I try to snap out of my negative thinking as otherwise it may affect my behaviour.. I always like to feel I have some control over a situation so I caved in an tried a few tests to see whent he trigger shot would be out of my system. Tried one yesterday afternnon and BFN but as it wasnt monrinig urine I tried one this morning 6dp3dt just to be on the safe side and its BFN, which I expected anyway as it wasy too soon for BFP. So I am pleased at this point as I do intend to test in a few days and I wouldn't want to risk seeing a BFP which may be down to trigger. Other than that, I am a lot calmer today and had a nice morning painting with oils which gave me a big boost as I liked the result! After that I slept for about 4 hours as I was feeling very tired which is very uncommon for me. 
Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Camsie

Evening everyone.  So i'm now at day 8 and have been having some twinges in my stomach.  Am desperately trying to resist the temptation of the PG test that is upstairs.  TALK ME OUT OF IT!!  I can't bear the waiting !!!


----------



## PollyWolly

Evening everyone!  Wow, such a lot of posts today - has taken me a while to read them  

FifiJJ - I am going to do a poas test next Saturday.  My blood test is on the Monday after that, 7th.

The reason I have decided to do so is because I did the same on my last cycle i.e. 9dp3dt and I got a positive.  Also, it might sound silly, but I want to be prepared emotionally for when I go for the blood test  - I don't want to rock up with no idea but obviously, I realise the blood test is the most accurate answer.  It's just a psychological thing that helps me.
  
The clinic called this morning to say that our remaining 3 embies have grown into nice blasts and they have been frozen so that's good news.  Let's hope we made the right decision with the 2 we put back!

This is our 3rd IVF cycle and I have to say I am a lot less stressed out and feel quite calm.  I've realised that what will be will be and that there is nothing I can do to physically influence the outcome (apart from eating well, drinking water, taking the meds, rest etc.)  Maybe this is just today though and next week I will turn into mad banshee woman!!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay X


----------



## In sha Allah

Evening ladies hope you all have had a good day 
Wow so many people to do personals for !!!!  So may not try tonight 
AFM ..... Well been feeling quite bright and mobile today actually did a little more around the house and a little shopping too
Only this evening have my boobs filled up and have got a little itchy like they do before af 
Because I'm feeling ok ( normal) I'm not gonna test tommorrow as I'm too scared too see the bfn 
May just leave it for Monday 
I was waiting for 4/4/14 to come so fast but now I'm not too sure I want yo know as you have to come out of this pupo bubble my hubby will be devastated xxxx


----------



## Mips

9dp3dt  starting spotting  I'm assuming that this is too late for implantation bleeding so must be AF  gutted.


----------



## In sha Allah

Chin up MIPS xxxxx 
Anything is possible 
Have you tested? X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

In sha allah ... ive been feeling better today as well but im gonna test tomorrow anways as that'll only be 2days early

Mips .... dont be despondent. It can still be implantation bleed see what happens hun ... hugs xx

Fifijj ... it is crazy when you have a couple of days and have both boards to catch up on!! Strange how time just goes out of the window when going thru this journey

pollywolly ... I like your strategy,  ive been all over the place this time. 1st time I gave into the positivity of the dream it would be bfp and crashed when it was bfn and this time ive been very fuarded but all over the place with what ifs for both results.  Fingers crossed hey

camsie ... be sure you can face a neg and stay positive before testing early, ive been very naugty!

Mag ... I know exactly how you feel!! Ive done exactly the same with testing. Fcwe get the results we all hope for

sticky vibes to all xxxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Shadow 2013 good luck with it Hun 
Is it better to check at this time on an evening or first urine or do you think if your pregnant it should pick up anyhow


----------



## christi

Just a quick  to everyone! I don't have time for personals for everyone because my in-laws are still visiting, but I'll catch up with everyone as soon as I can.

*Mips* - I just saw your post and I wanted to let to know that on my last tx when I got my first and only BFP, I didn't really have any symptoms throughout the 2WW. I was scared that it hadn't worked again. Then the night before my OTD I had some light spotting, and I freaked out thinking it was AF starting. I began crying and poor DH couldn't console me because I was sure it was over because that spotting came so late. The next morning we went for our test and I mentioned the spotting to the nurse, and she responded by saying that's normal. Then later that day the clinic called us to tell us we were pregnant. I was so shocked because I had been so sure that it failed again. The lack of symptoms combined with the late spotting had made me sure that it was all over, but it wasn't at all. I still don't know why I was spotting so late, but I just wanted you to know that late spotting is very possible when you get a BFP. So don't be like me--convinced it's all over when it's not. Remember how important it is to stay positive 

*shadow3013* - good luck testing tomorrow! I'm wishing you the best 

*FifiJJ* - wow, what an impressive post! I think you got everyone  Don't worry about the argument, with all the hormones we have raging inside that's not unusual. I'm sure DH will understand with all things considered and don't worry that you've hurt anything 

I hope everyone is having a nice evening and thinking of everyone and sending  to all!!!!

Christi


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one tonight as my insomnia train rides out! 

MIPS your spotting could be a blob of blood that the embi has pushed out whilst burrowing into your womb lining, the good thing with Ivf is that all our drugs makes our womb linings thicker as a posed to a regular conception. It's about 2-3 periods thicker, so don't worry chick! I've had spotting every day due to a sencertive cervix which the pesseries are aggravating, but I just can't do the bum bullet thing! Tmi,

First response is the best test to get as it detects the smallest amount of hcg in your system, clear blue measures higher so you may get a bfn testing early with it when your really BFP! 

Fifijj, I had an argument about no pepper on my egg sandwich with my DH, they know it's hormones and tension, don't worry, I'm sure he understands. X

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow    You're braver than me but I wish you your joy!!  

Time to wack on Zita talking about blue lights and hearts over belly buttons!! 

Love and luck to all.


----------



## Butterfly77

Sharry please add me to the first page, FET, OTD 4th.

THANKYOU x


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hello *butterfly* and anyone else who can't sleep.
Just to say best of sticky baby dust luck to anyone testing early tomorrow. I am going to hold out till Friday, I hope...
No personals at this time of night (!) but will catch up soon
CRS xxx


----------



## Mips

Thanks for all your support folks. However I woke up this morning to full on heavy AF   I no someof u have said there could still be a chance but I just know I'm out. ...happy  mothers day hey!


----------



## weddingsparrow

Morning all

Just a quick update - we tested last night at 9dp2dt and it was BFN. Gutted. Used a First Response test too.  

Didn't think it had worked as have had no symptoms really at all. 

Oh well, onto the next one!


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies

mips ... sorry hun, big hugs to you. I know theres nothing to say that can make you feel better but hopefully you will find a way forward xxx

wedding sparrow ... 11days is still very early my dear esp if youve had no af arrive. You still have a way to go 4days time will give you a more true reading as thats why we are given otd's of at least 15days passed ec. Dont give up!!

afm I tested this morning at 11dp2dt and I got a neg aswell .... my little embie is making me wait until otd!!   hey ho. Off to work again today - roll on tomorrow when I get away in my caravan. Getting very impatient about otd and wanting a positive. 

Sticky baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Weddingsparrow -you're not out yet, I read that at the stage you're at, there is only a 35% chance of it being positive, so don't give up yet. With my son, I had no symptoms, had a BFN, had a couple of big drinking nights out (oops...) and them a BFP a week later. Also, you're better to use first morning urine as the concentration is stronger, it's weaker at night. 

Mips -so sorry   I do have a friend who bled a lot in early pregnancy but was absolutely fine, but I know that probably doesn't help. Sending you a huge hug. X

Butterfly77 -haha, love it! My worst argument ever with DH was about who's water it was in the kettle...! He's actually been really understanding since, bless 

Christi -thanks  I am back to feeling positive again today! 

Shadow2013 -these boards do move crazily fast! But this 2ww is dragging... Have you been testing?

In sha Allah - I know what you mean about not wanting to pop the PUPO bubble! Have you decided to hold off?

PollyWolly -doesn't sound silly, I'm the same. It's like taking some control back and preparing yourself for the result! I think as long as it's no earlier than 11 days past egg collection, that is ok, but you need to be prepared to take the result with a pince of salt (BFN doesn't mean anything, BFP could still be chemical etc.). Any earlier is a waste of money. 

Camsie -the wait is such agony!!!

Mag37 -it's like an insight into my brain! I drive myself crazy as well  I have found the meditation and hypnosis CDs have really helped keep me same and positive (Zita West and Helen McPherson) 

Hope the sun is shining wherever you ladies are (it's nice here in London) -wishing you all lots of   and 

XXXX


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Sharry!  Can you add me please ?  I am 2DP2DT and due to test on the 9th.

Lovely to see some familiar faces on here!  

MIPS and Wedding Sparrow so sorry to hear your news  

In Sha Allah - good to see you're holding out!

Hi shadow and ffifij!

Hi to everyone else!  I have read the whole thread but there's a lotta chat there!  Lol hope you're all okay today!

AFM - we just flew home this morning so am resting in bed!  Will get up in a mo or I won't sleep tonight.  Not back to work till Tuesday so that's good.  I still feel really positive like I've a lovely secret!  At the mo I don't think I'm going to find it hard (famous last words!)  to go the whole 2ww as I don't want it to end.  Its kind of like I'm acting like I'm pg so I'm pretending I am... It may be the only time I feel like this so I don't want it to end.  I Dont think I'll be moooore dissapointed for being optimistic?!?!?!

Anyway hope you all have a good day x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi Jelliebabe, so glad it's all turned out for you! As you know, I also had a 2dt but am feeling positive about it  I am going with the thought that feeling optimistic can only help, so what's the point in feeling negative!

X


----------



## weddingsparrow

Thanks shadow2013 - where did you read that? There's such conflicting things online. I read that implantation would have accrued by now if it was going to so we thought we'd have a sneaky test. I'm still going to test again on the day before OTD just to make sure. Was telling DH last night that I don't even think little embie was in there in the first place (bear with me  )! When I had ET she placed the catheter in, pushed the embie out of it and when I sat up gravity took all the liquid out (TMI) so I'm convinced my grade A embie never even stayed in!! DH says I'm being paranoid and I know I am but can't help think that my egg was in all that fluid?! Did anyone else have that at ET? 

Xoxo


----------



## weddingsparrow

Sorry got mixed up - *Fifijj* the above comment was for you!


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies yeh I'm still holding in as I feel very much so that I am going to start period you know skin hair hot flushes a bit headachy 
No twinges anymore or bloatiness bowels pretty much back to normal
So a little disheartened at the mo xx


----------



## mag37

Hi girls!
I couldn't resist today (7dp3dt) again and tried a first response with my first urine and got a very faint fine line! can't wait to re test again tomorrow! 
fingers crossed!!!

good luck to everyone and lots of patience!


----------



## lucyloulou

Hello Ladies 

I just thought I would update you all as I did an early test this morning, or in fact two tests and they were both BFP's.   I am 6dp5dt and had one embie put back. I am absolutely chuffed because I know it isn't trigger as I tested my trigger out. Wow. In complete shock. I did a first response then a clear blue digital which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. I   that it sticks.


----------



## lucyloulou

In sha Allah- my bowls have started to work again and have been for the past few days. The only symptoms I have had is really really sore boobs (like they are about to burst) and yawning quite a bit. Don't give up hope, stay positive.                


Mag- sounds like good news for you too. Congrats


----------



## FifiJJ

Weddingsparrow -honestly, you just can't tell this early if you get a BFN, if you look here: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer it suggests that you aren't likely to get a yes on a test for another couple of days. I'll see if I can dig out where I read about % of early pregnancy tests. But honestly, morning urine is best if you're testing this early. It's good to prepare yourself, but I wouldn't give up yet, it's still early!

Congrats Lucylolou and Mag37, excellent news!!!! So happy for you!!!!

X

/links


----------



## mag37

Thank you lucylolou and FifiJJ. I will wait a few more days before I start considering it seriously but I guess its a positive sign. 
Weddingsparow hang in there...nothing is finnished yet!I have read too about other women not getting any results before their beta...so don't lose hope yet!

have a nice Sunday all!


----------



## In sha Allah

Contagtulations loucy Lou  
I also had. Bright little dot on my panty liner and really feel like period is coming


----------



## Camsie

First response tests are buy one get one free in Boots.  Its a sign, right?  Am going to test tomorrow morning which will be 10 days since my IUI.  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Kellyc77

hey ladies

quick question how long does the cramping and abdominal pains last for as I am 8dp6dt and just wondered if its AF coming or not.. would I continue to get pains now even though implantation is meant to have happened??

Louloulous congrats that's amazing news! 

xxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi Everyone,

Woo wee, sounds like it's been a busy weekend!

Mips, I hope you're ok. I don't even know what to say to you, as you've been a big part of my time on FF... Just that people are thinking of you, and wishing you well. I hope you don't feel so knocked back that you don't try again - you've made it so far, there's no reason why it shouldn't happen in the future. I just hope you're taking it easy and distracting yourself. Big, big    to you and your DP/DH.


----------



## MariMar

WeddingSparrow - you are trigger-happy with the pregnancy test! My understanding is that you're definitely checking too early... To you and everyone on this thread, I'm sure you've all been doing something the same or similar to my near-psychotic Googling of...
"Pregnancy symptoms"
"Period symptoms after transfer"
"Pregnancy testing after IVF"
And any weird version of those that exist... My research has shown that: there's no hard and fast rule! Some ladies feel dull and nothing the whole time, no twinges, no cramps, no boobs hurting, and they get BFP, and sometimes it's just the opposite and with loads of spotting and BFP! It's easy for me to say, I guess, since I'm only 4dp2dt, but I'm also trying to convince myself it ain't over til it's over  

Big, big hugs to all of you, I'm seeing 2-4-1 on First Response as a good sign, and baby dust!


----------



## Lulu s

Can anyone describe to me what implantation can feel like? I'm on day 5 of my 2ww. And I feel something in my tummy, a little like AF.  But AF is not due for 8days.  Could it be implantation..... It feels a little like twinges, like a v v v mild tummy ache.
X


----------



## weddingsparrow

Thanks everyone who's left a comment for me   you're all right that I still have some time left and things can change. I made the mistake of seeing people online test at the same stage and get BFPs. I'd also read that as implantation would've occurred by now the FRER would've shown it up. I've decided to re-test at 13dp2dt and see what result happens . Then the next day I'll have my OTD to make sure. 

Feel like such a hormone driven crazy woman!   

Congrats to those who have had early BFPs already   And more   To those that have had AF. 

AFM - my symptoms of sore boobs and cramps seem to have taken a pause even though I'm still on the crinone gel.


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi all,
some familiar faces on here! I am now in the 2ww and OTD is 10th April. Seems so long ago as its still March (only just though hey!) Me and my DH has decided not to test before the hospital appointment on the 10th but im not sure im that strong, I think ill go crazy before then!  

I had a 4cell transferred on day 3 which wasn't what we expected as everything was going perfectly and then those little embies were too slow! We didn't get and frosties either which was upsetting  

Anyway good luck to everyone else and I will read the past 14 pages tomorrow when I am all rested up at home!

xx


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey Pixie great to see you in the 2ww! It does feel such a long time doesn't it… we are trying not to test before our old on 5th april but I can tell you its hard!! Lets give positive vibes to our little embies growing! 

weddingsparrow glad you're feeling better hon. That's good they have taken a pause mine are still going strong so I keep checking for af!! 

Lulu am not sure its implantation but I have had cramps, tugging feeling, sharp pains in abdomen and some lower back pain so not sure if its implantation or AF pains or just all the drugs and progesterone we are on! 

Marimar it really aint over till its over honey! Stay strong! 

Mips sending you some love and hugs I hope you're ok.

Hope everyone else is doing well, keeping busy and trying to lead a normal isn life during this 2ww!! Am just on sofa catching up on True Detective.. thank god I have got addicted to a new series to keep me going! Just need a new 50 shades of grey and am sorted!! 

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Evening ladies

welcome pixie and hobs ... its funny how we all move over but stay attached to the cycle budies thread as well.  Good luck on being good and holdig out till otd. You'll get there xx

wedding sparrow ... glad youve had a rethink.  We must remeber we have an otd for a reason ... hmmm, hey ho!!

Fifi good advice my dear thanks for the link.

im still getting loads of cramps and wierd feelings oh and not to mention sheer exhaustion!! The same symptoms all the way thru the 2ww. Only 2 sleeps for me now!!! Scared impatient nervous anxious ... my dh is lovely tho he just keeps hugging me and telling me he loves me

Im going away tomorrow and don't know what the reception will be like so I might not be back on here until Thursday. Good luck for those with otds between now and then, pls dont think ive disappeared - I'll be back ... hahah

xx


----------



## MariMar

Sit tight *Shadow*, and have a good time wherever you're going - nice and distracting 

*Lulu* - I remember reading that implantation can feel a bit cramps, but it's different for everyone I suppose! Here's an article that might help on What to Expect: http://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/preconception/what-does-implantation-feel-like-.aspx



/links


----------



## Butterfly77

Evening ladies, 

Well what a **** day for me today was, I got the most excruciating wave of cramps along with bad back ache, it knocked me to tears, had to go back to bed to sleep it off and it's gone now, thank god. My skin is like rhino leather and it's getting harder for DH to inject me, plus I'm getting really bruised  

Congrats to the bfp's it's nice to see your posts!!  

MIPS, is it definitely Af? I don't want to get your hopes up but I want to tell you about my first bfp. It was 4 years ago, I felt super happy with my bfp so one day, at 5 weeks pregnant I went shopping to the Trafford Center with my mum. Whilst shopping I had a massive bleed, I got home and screamed seeing all the bright red blood. It kept coming so DH took me to st Mary's emergency pregnancy ward. We waited ages, then got seen by a young on call doctor. He asked if he could do an internal and as I was so nervous I said yes. HUGE MISTAKE.
He inserted a speculum and used scrapping instruments to remove my pregnancy!! He said my cervix had opened and I was miss carrying. I was devastated.
The tv scan 2 days later showed no sign of any pregnancy. 

When I went back to my Ivf clinic I needed to know why this had happened. We (dr and nurses and I ) deduced that because my womb lining was so thick and I had a growing embryo the body's natural thing to do is make more space, therefore, reducing the endometrium which was my bleed. Which is why my cervix had opened. There is no credible proof but I now know that doctor at st Mary's effectively gave me an abortion. I will never get over that.
I told my friend about this when she had a huge bleed at 4 weeks pregnant I told her to refuse an internal, she did and she now has a beautiful baby girl. 

So bleeding may not be the end for you, trust your Ivf clinic and keep up with the meds. I hope I haven't upset anyone with my comments but I just wish I would have read it to be for-warned. 

Love and respect to you all. Xx


----------



## Butterfly77

Oh and 

KELLYC77 as a fellow 50 SOG fan I can highly recommend the beautiful pooper trooper range of books by Christina Lauren, they are a real page turner/ kindle melter!! Lol x  

Xx


----------



## Butterfly77

Omg......bloody auto correct!!!! 

It's called beautiful *******!! Xx


----------



## Butterfly77

Ok, grr, last time beautiful [email protected]   ard, if this doesn't work just google their books!!! Xx


----------



## Mips

Thanks for all your support folks.  It's been a hard emotional day but getting there.  Dh has been great. Going to have a month off then  think about options.  Finished the day by having a run, bath drinking red wine and demolishing s roast. ...all the things I've been not allowed to do v; ) 

Butterfly. ..so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. .awful.  reallly think this is my af though. .feels just like normal. I have enfo and my af gives me a lot of bowl pain. Yesterday the the pains started so knew af was o  her way.

Goo luck to the rest of u. Will check in and see how u are getting on xx


----------



## Butterfly77

Mipps.. Big hugs to you, take care. Xxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Butterfly - the spell checker on here is brilliant!  Pooper trooper!  I actually lolled!  You can't type **** either!  It does this !  Made me chuckle

MIPS - good luck with your journey, you're not at the end yet x  

Right last day off work for me.  Acupuncture this afternoon, just toodling round the house apart from that...

Yik cats just been sick.... Lovely...


----------



## Kellyc77

Butterfly77 thanks for the tip! I will find the author and get those... I definitely need something to read to keep me busy!!

Mips good luck hon am thinking of you

Jellibabe have a lovely relaxing day!

AFM - I have developed a blotchy rash in patches on my chest... has anyone else had this? Do you think I should call the hospital or my Dr or anything or will it just go? Not sure if its related to the drugs etc that we have been bombarding our bodies with!

Just something else to worry about now! 

xxxx


----------



## katie079

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you all. some familiar faces from the March 2ww. My OTD is Wednesday 02/04/2014.

Ive been a very bad girl and tested every day since 5dp5dt. I have absolutely no idea why I did this! 
Sooo stupid.   

I put it down to the fact I have absolutely no will power what so ever!! lol!   

Anyway I received a negative first day and then my positives have been getting darker and darker everyday since.
I refuse to believe I am pregnant till Wednesday though!!
I think when you have waited for this moment all your life you never believe its going to happen!!

Anyway enough about me.....i want to wish everyone here all the luck, sticky thoughts and prayers that are physically possible.   I hope April is a fantastic  and positive month for as many of us as possible.

Big Hugs guys.xx


----------



## MariMar

Can't believe no one mentioned the *dum dum dum* big day yesterday... Mothers' Day!

Here's hoping that next time it rolls around, we'll all either be preggo or have a little one to celebrate with!       

Baby dust to all


----------



## MariMar

Sorry if this is way too much TMI, but I've been doing the Crinone/progesterone pessaries (vaginally), and when I went to the loo this morning (about 3.5 hours after application), a BIG chunk of white stuff came out. It really was about 3.5cm in diametre, and was rubbery white gunk. I'm assuming this is the Crinone gel, but up until now it's only just leaked out of me consistently during the day... And was oily, really, not a chunk!

Has this happened to anyone else? And if it did, did you do another application (which I'm tempted to do, even though I'm on 1-a-day). Again, sorry about the TMI, but obviously the 2ww is a good time to be paranoid about what's going on downstairs!


----------



## weddingsparrow

*MariMar *- Haha! I know! It was a bit difficult as we'd had a BFN the night before so wasn't feeling great. Lots of friends and family on social media telling the world that being a mum is the best job in the world etc  But we're out the other side and all is well! These 2 weeks have felt more like 2 months!  About the pessary - I'm on the Crinone too and wondered about it as I use it in the morning and I NEVER see it again! It doesn't come back down I don't seem to have the 'cottage cheese effect' that other people talk about or in fact anything? I'm assuming my body just sucks it all in! I think yours coming out is perfectly normal and you may have had a build up??


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Marimar I think that's normal! The hormone should have been absorbed and it's just the waxy stuff coming out! I had a lovely experience with it this morning too! Xx


----------



## Camsie

Kellyc77 said:


> Butterfly77 thanks for the tip! I will find the author and get those... I definitely need something to read to keep me busy!!
> 
> Mips good luck hon am thinking of you
> 
> Jellibabe have a lovely relaxing day!
> 
> AFM - I have developed a blotchy rash in patches on my chest... has anyone else had this? Do you think I should call the hospital or my Dr or anything or will it just go? Not sure if its related to the drugs etc that we have been bombarding our bodies with!
> 
> Just something else to worry about now!
> 
> xxxx


I've had a rash on my neck and back, sort of scaly and itchy (lovely!) which I think must be from the progesterone


----------



## Camsie

So I caved and did a test this morning, 10 days since my IUI, and it was negative. Will do another on Friday but I guess it's not looking good. It was my first try and the odds are so small. Will go again straight away. Very mixed feelings...


----------



## Sparkle30

We just had 2 embryos transferred and both were 2 cell.  Anyone got any success stories to help us through this 2 week wait?

Thanks


----------



## Leilawish

Hi ladies 

Sorry for not being on here much, well I'm not due to test until Friday but I'm having alot of brown discharge & a little blood clot (sorry tmi) I tested and it's negative, no supprise. Upset & ****** off, will our FET be the same outcome?! I'm so fed up of this all, 6 years! Why won't it implant! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies on your journeys xxx


----------



## Missgillo

Eeeek, caved in and bought the first response 2 for 1, my otd nout until Saturday but I may just try on wed.

Personals later, standing in Boots now lol.

Gill xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Leilasish ,,,,,hey Hun it could be your spotting after implantation  
Keep strong I know it's hard 
I'm having af pains eg headachy, body feeling very warm dull ache in lower stomache 
Cranky very emotional lol
Tested this morning negative ,,,, otd Friday tooxxxx


----------



## Leilawish

In sha Allah - we are same test day, I'm totally sure I'm out. I'm not going ahead with my FET until I have some tests, no way. The emotional & physical drain is enormous. I know deep down that it will happen, I'm going back to the ovulation kits, sod it! X


----------



## PollyWolly

Gill, I'm reading this at my desk and it made me laugh out loud!! My OTD is next Monday 7th and I'm going to do a first response test at the weekend!

Btw, our weakest little 4 cell embryo turned into a 'lovely looking blastocyst' yesterday at day 6 so now we have 3 in the freezer. Just goes to show that even little ones can be slow growers and catch up.

Hard type on here so best get back to work.

Keep strong everyone,

Polly X


----------



## In sha Allah

Leilawish yes we are x
I can imagine what you are going through this is out first an last try really 
As fast as I wanted otd to arrive now I don't xx
Thinking of you Hun x


----------



## Kellyc77

Thanks Camsie it is really blotchy and red all over my chest but I know you can't really take antihistamines when possibly pregnant and I've no idea what it is or why! Do you think its IVF related or just a bl**dy coincidence??

Pollywolly that's great news on the embie... mine all took till day 6 to get to blast and the one they froze they called at 9.30pm that night to say its finally got there so you're right some are just slow growers! 

Leilawish are you still going to test on Friday hon? That's 4 long days away so you never know do you??

Missguillo just sent DH to boots to get some and they have all sold out!! Will you test early... 

Sparkle well done on the 2 embies on board... the 2 ww is long! My tip is stay busy busy busy and being on here where you don't feel crazy helps!! 

Have a fab day everyone xxx Happy waiting!


----------



## Leilawish

Kellyc- yeah I will have to, I called the clinic & a nurse was meant to ring me... Not happened yet. I've had lots of caffeine today, I haven't had any for 3 months! I'm so peeved! How are you? Xxx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi guys, 

I'm here to join in the agony that is the 2ww. Had a transfer today of 1 embryo, 2nd didn't make it. Got 13 days of waiting to go...

Fingers crossed for each of you. 

Quick question has anyone had to fly during 2ww? I have a short 1 hr flight next week and am a little worried.

X


----------



## kerton25

hiya, is it okay to join your group?  I had my 5 day transfer yesterday and test on 9th April!!!  I'm just wishing the time away, luckily today has gone quite quick, but I'm just clock watching all the time!!  I'm eating 5 brazils a day and nettle tea I've been told is good!  I'm at work, but its not stressful and I'm sat at a desk for most of the day, so not strenuous at all.  what is everyone else doing to pass the time and any hints of what we should be doing in this time?!

fingers crossed for us all!! xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi girls, 

Sorry not been on much. Been trying to support my dh over the weekend. Not an easy job. 
Hope everyone is ok. Congratulations to all the bfp's so far this month  . And so sorry for he bfn's.    
Arm I'm very confused. This is my predicament. Cycle of clomid this month to make me ovulate, as I don't normally, and no af's. Cycle started on the 8th march, took the clomid from day 2-6 (so he 9th-13th march). Was told to try every 2-3 days from the 15th, which we have been. I have also been using my clear blue fertility monitor. According to that I got the egg symbol telling me that's was going to/am ovulating on the 25th march, which would have been day 18 of my cycle. If that's the case do I still test on the 5th April? day 28? Or do I wait another couple if days on top? rive had sore boobs and been so very tired too. But I'm not sure if I'm imagining it or if it could be something Confused.com!!!    Any opinions would really be appreciated. 

XxxX


----------



## Poodie

Hi girls,

Jus thought I would reply with regards to the crinone and the gunk u get after it! It's totally normal to get that so don't panic marimar! U don't need to do another gel, your body should have got as much of the hormone that it needs. Your clinic should have told you to walk for 15 mins after application, jus thought I would mention as my clinic doesn't always!

Happy 2ww ladies..best of luck!! Xxx


----------



## lucemazza

Evening ladies - wow this thread has been busy the last few days.

Welcome to the newbies and congratulations on being PUPO. To all who have tested early and got a BFP congratulations too. Lovely news. 

To those of you who have tested early with a BFN don't give up yet. I'm guessing we are given OTD for a reason.

*Leilawish* please don't be disheartened I'm sure I've bored a few of you with this before but my first IVF go I got one embryo I tested 5 days early after having brownish redish discharge every AF symptom under the sun. Up came a BFN- I then was horrible to DH for the rest of the TWW under duress I went for the blood test at the clinic. Got a call I was pregnant my Son is now 6. So there is hope

Wedding sparrow x thinking of you please don't give up yet.

*Pollywally* congratulations in getting a frostie hope you won't need it but nice to have it there.

*Mipps* so sorry for your BFN hope you are being looked after 

Jellibabe how often do you have your acupuncture ? I go weekly now but was going twice a week until ET and then day of transfer and day after too.

Kelly77 how's your rash ? Did the clinic call you back?

*Sparkle* welcome to the madness TWW I've been baking to take my mind off things my waistline isn't thanking me though.

*Lucyloulou* Congrats BFP

Mag37 congratulations to you too..

*Laura200012001* so sorry to hear your news hope your DH is doing ok.

*Carnsie* thanks for the first response tip.

*Pixie and Hobs * welcome.

Ok sorry to all I have missed. Hope you are doing ok.

As for me well I have had horrendous upset stomach Saturday night I felt it was my body rejecting the embryos I don't think it was progesterone as I've been on them for two weeks. Didn't feel great yesterday but made a visit to my parents although couldn't face food. I feel tired but that's nothing new. No other symptoms really. X Im resisting testing as DH away and I don't want to deal with a negative on my own.

Thinking of everyone on this roller coaster.

Love 
Luce xx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey lucemazza - thanks! Had another BFN today   which is 12dp2dt. Keeping everything crossed there is some sort of miracle HCg level at the blood test on OTD!   I do have a longer cycle than most (35 days) so wondered if that might affect things and I might be later at getting a BFP than most? Clutching at straws I know


----------



## Lulu s

Hi,  I'm on day 6 of 2ww.  My boobs are sore and I've got a v mild cramping in my tummy.  It feels like I'm going to get AF.  But I'm not due for 7 days.  Any ideas about these symptoms? Could it be AF?


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi lulu, I'm only on day 2 but my boobs are very sore! I think it might be something to do with the pessaries  for me but hopefully it's all good BFP signs for you!!! Xx


----------



## Leilawish

Lucemazza- thankyou so much   , ill hold on to that, you never know its bizzare,i ve has lots of brown discharge & just one single red clot. When is your test date? Xxx


----------



## Lulu s

Hey..... How you finding it? I hope it doesn't go too slowly for you.  
I had a trigger shot day before iui.  Other than that no drugs.  I wonder if it's got something to do with that?!
Best of luck to you x


----------



## Caca2012

Hi guys hope everyone is well, hang on in there! 

Lulu - I have had lots of cramping on and off throughout the 2ww, praying for a bFP.  Have you read the symptoms posts in the forum? Although you watch out for every single symptom I always find reading that puts my mind at ease.

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck on testing this week.

Caca2012


----------



## Lulu s

Thank you.  I will have a look. Good luck x


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi all
Wow, I can't keep up. I am slightly purposefully not checking the thread as often, partly because I have gone back to work and partly because it's scaring me to read about people's testing and results - many many congrats to the BFPs and hang in there until OTD to everyone else who has tested early - but it is really freaking me out to think about testing on fri... I won't test early, I want to know, but I also want to stay in the bubble...
Re crinone my clinic told me to 'clear the remnants out' from inside (sorry tmi) each morning in the shower before using the next one, to help not be clogged up so the new one absorbs better....is that just me then...?!!! Definitely cottage cheesy.

*laura* so sorry about your DH's granny - what a lot on your plate... re late ovulation, back in the day when I had no known fertility issues and was ttc naturally I remember reading that the length of cycle pre ovulation can vary but after in the luteal phase it was a pretty consistent 14 days...so I would say test when they said but don't take it as definite until you've waited 14 days post ovulation.

Stay strong ladies, lots of baby dust all round
CRS xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Thanks crs. He is doing ok, found out that the funeral is on 10th, so at least we are able to make arrangements for it now. 
I think your right. Normally af arrives two weeks after ov, from what I have read. I Think I will test on Saturday (as long as dh is home in time, if not it will be Sunday) and then again on Wednesday or Thursday. That way I will trust the result. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Re the crinone gel, I was also told to try and hook some of he remnants out so I would absorb more of the fresh one each day. Sorry tmi I know, and not the best job but worth it if it helps. What the clinic didn't warn me of is the colours that it can come out. I panicked when I see it and called  the clinic and they put me at ease that it was exactly as it should be. 

XxxX


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies 
Lauraloulou.......sorry to hear about your news x

Laura.....sorry about your news too xx hope you both keep strong ...

Anyone tested today 

AFM I tested today 8dp5dt.....with theses strips I bought from pound shop and yes as I was feeling it was negative ....I have had a mygraine for a day or two now which normally occurs when I'm due on ...no other symptomns ....so had to tell the hubby too ,.... He  has gone to work worth a lot on. His mind I can tell xxxx


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi Sharry,

Could you add me to the front page please? OTD 28 April. 

Hello to the ladies already on this group - lots of baby dust to you all.

xxx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Just checking in - looks like AF is on her way   No huge surprise after two negative tests but sad all the same. Waiting for it to get a little heavier before I phone the clinic. Today is day 28 of cycle so she's bang on time! 

Thankful we have 2 frosties waiting for us and thankful for all the support from you ladies over the past few months  

Xoxo


----------



## Kellyc77

Oh weddingsparrow am so sorry honey I hope youre ok. But you're right you have 2 lovely frosties waiting for you. Am sending you a big fat  

Welcome Daisychain79 baby dust to you too hon. 

Inshahallah when is your test date? Maybe you tested too early hon?? Its not over yet  

Laura hope you and your DH are ok and supporting eachother, its such a hard time and thinking of you x

Calm and relaxed I am exactly the same... its frightening all of the testing when you have a few days to wait... you want it to arrive but you don't all the same! Hope you're ok. 

Can't scroll anymore on my phone! AFM got lots of dull cramps and spots classic AF symptoms for me and cos of endometriosis I don't have regular cycles so no idea when it could turn up and my rash is still all over my chest so off to pharmacy now

have a lovely day and happy testing anyone doing it today.

xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellycc..... Oooooh is the rash not any better  My otd is 4/4/14 Friday I had my ET 24/4/14 so only 10 days on but I did have day 5 transfer don't know just so confused as not even a faint line !!!!!! And no symptomns either but still praying ans still hopeful xxx


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi In Sha Allah, 
My dates are the same as you, FET on 24th OTD 4th. Have you tried the first response poas? Some of the very cheep sticks don't detect the hcg until it's really high, eg clear blue digital.  It could still be ok for you! Keep calm, keep taking any meds and wait until Friday to use a first response. I think thouse pound shop ones are good for the 'Jeremy Kyle' guests who get pregnant by sitting in a park, drinking cider And taking drugs!   Our body's are more sensitive and it's still early yet Hun. Friday is our day!!           

Lots of love and sticky baby dust!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Butterfly 77
Thanks for that I also tested on those clear blue but not a digital !!!! 
What did you have put back in and are you having any symptomns ?


----------



## christi

Hi Everyone...I haven't been on here for days because my in-laws are still visiting. I'm having one of the worst nights ever and I can't stop crying. I came here to get some support, but after reading what's been going on with some of you I want to first send some love and  's your way.

*Mips* - I'm so sorry for you  . I was really hoping that your spotting the other day was due to late implantation. I'm sorry I was wrong and I've been through enough failed tx's to know how bad you must be feeling. Please don't give up because dreams can come true. One thing for certain, is that with each failed tx the doctors learn more about us and they are able to improve on the next one. That's what leads us to the eventual BFP, as long as we don't get discouraged and give up. I hope you're getting lots of support. I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love and prayers.

*weddingsparrow* and *leilawish* - I know you say you're out at this point, but unless it's a full on bleed, I really think you should wait until OTD. I'm thinking of both of you and hoping it's not over yet   .

*In sha Allah* - you should wait until OTD too. Sometimes pregnancy symptoms are just like AF, so try and stay positive  .

*laura* - I'm sorry that you and DH are going through a difficult time right now. I'm praying for you and wishing you strength on the 10th  .

To all the people who tested early and got positive results--I'm so happy for you and I hope it continues. To those of you testing today, I'm wishing you lots of luck and  .

To all the new people, welcome and I'm wishing you all the best  .

AFM, it's now past four in the morning here and I haven't slept yet because I've had one of the worst nights ever. This is really embarrassing to write, and as I mentioned, my in-laws are visiting and tonight after dinner I had a big argument with them. It was the first one ever and it was awful. To make matters worse DH turned into a mute and he didn't support me while both of his parents attacked me verbally. After dinner DH told me that I was right, but said he couldn't say anything against his parents. I truly don't believe this argument can be blamed on my hormones at all, except that I reacted more emotionally and I began crying after they attacked me.

I don't see how I can get past this and tomorrow I have to spend the day with them and I don't want to be anywhere near them. They leave early on Wednesday, but that's not soon enough. I'm upset with DH as well, for being such a coward. I know they are his parents, but he is a grown man now and he should be able to talk to them and stand up for me if he sees that his parents are out of line. After this night, I see marriage counseling in my future. At least I've finally stopped crying and this can't be good for our embryo, if it's even there still. I feel shattered from the stress of this. I guess I should try to sleep, it's just that I feel so sad.

To everyone else who I've missed, I'm thinking of you too and wishing good outcomes for all of us.

Christi


----------



## In sha Allah

Loucyloulou..... I only have one strip left which I may do tommorrow and one the hospital have me for test day 
Hubby won't go out to the shops and buy me one as he just wants me to wait lol xx


----------



## Caca2012

Lucyloulou congrats in the bFP, I noticed your testing date is same a me! Can believe its tomorrow I'm so nervous! I have been dying to do a test sooner but don't want the burst the bubble! How are you feeling? I had cramps on and off during the 2ww,feeling like period was coming, but I'm absolutely fine today. I'm going to do a first response as these seem the most popular. Eeeek roll on tomorrow! 

Good luck to everyone!
Caca 2012
Xxxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining as I am PUPO   2 frosties on board, hopefully getting snug as I type  

I will spend some time tonight reading the last 20+ pages while DP watches the footy.

Hope everyone is doing ok and staying sane  

Sharry please can you add me and OTD is 18th April.

Loads of love and baby dust to you all  
Gemma xxx


----------



## emmab22

Hi Ladies!
Would you mind if i joined your group? I am nearlly at EC stage, I have been taking buserelin since 11th march and started menopaur on the 27th March when i also had my first scan and have 14 Follies so far!
My next scan is friday and then they are going to tell me whetehr EC is on monday or wednesday next week! Very exciting so glad the injections are coming to an end soon i wont miss them!
So I will be testing around 21st april roughly, roll on!
As everyone, I have everything crossed I really hope this works for me and everyone else who is still to test this month
Emma x


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi ladies! 

Welcome newbies!!  

In Sha Allah, I've had 2 frozen 5 day blasts put in, not any symptoms at all except really bloated, dizzy and windy!     my hubby is the same, won't let me test till Friday!!  

Lucyloulou  lol you like your icons don't you!!  

Christi I feel so bad for you, you should NOT be in that toxic position, your DH should grow a pair and stick up for you or at the very least stop the argument, your a delicate fragile flower at the moment and the last you need is tension. Tell you have a migraine tomorrow and to go out without you, lots of love to you  

Sorry not loads of personals as my insomnia is kicking in  

Love, peace and sticky baby duet to all. Xxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi all

I was back to work today so no time to be on the boards all day!

Christi  - this sounds awful!    Your hubby should have said something even if it was just STOP!

Emma  I think that the cycling board would be better!  WE are all in the 2 week wait in here!  Mind you most of us are members of both!  Good lick with your cycle - hope to see you in here real soon X

Gemma - good to see you on here!  

Buttefly = listen to your DH! You know hes right!  

I'm still ridiculously happy!  even back to work didn't dent me!  No symptoms just slightly sore boobs (cyclogest.)  I've just booked OTD off work. Don't think I could cope hearing either way!

have a good day ladies XXX


----------



## Kellyc77

OK so DH got the First Response two for one in Boots… bring on OTD / Saturday! Although a bit of me thinks don't either!! 

Baby dust and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

*christy* couldn't read and not respond - that sounds awful. Your dh needs to have your back in arguments like that, my DP's mum and I have a very strained relationship, but he has learned that we have to present a united front or she can be very destructive. I can only imagine that being with his parents made him revert into little boy mode so he temporarily lost his ability to function as a supportive other half. I would definitely avoid further conflict and be 'ill' tomorrow like butterfly says, but I would ask your husband to speak to them about how they treated you and how upset it made him (works better than you) to have his parents be so awful to his wife...but I would leave that for after this week.

AFM, busy day at work which made today speed by a bit quicker. My only odd symptom which I can't say is all the extra progesterone is really bad cramps in my foot...anyone having that too...?

One day closer to D Day on Friday....
Much love to all
CRS xxx


----------



## simi0100

Hi can I join you lovely ladies? I have 2 5 day blasts on board today and test date is 12th April!! 

Simi xx


----------



## Butterfly77

OMG please somebody tell me they've got wind this bad.....I'm so embarrassed and I'm gassing myself out!!! **** !!!


----------



## In sha Allah

Evening ladies hope all is well ,,,,welcome newbies.....
I was symtomn free for a couple days and gave tested negTive I am 8 dp 5dp

Today I have started with bloatiness , very gassy , a bit light headed feeling hungry ? But not really wanting anything to eat ? Also my leakage of the cyclogest is not really there 

So weird lol 

Sorry no personals I pad plYing up xxxx

Butterfly77...... Mine has started with a vengeance today again after a couple days.


----------



## chopchop

Hi all hoping everyone is good...

Congrats on all the lovely BFPs great to hear such lovely stories!!

*christi * huge  for you. Get some rest and just focus on time for you- can't even recommend the usual fixer of red wine and a bath lol but try an early night and hot choc - hope tomorrow isn't as bad as you think and at least they'll be going home then so you can try and relax...

*inshallah butterfly * am otd same as you guys on Friday. Dying to test but hubby won't let me...and then I keep thinking it's going to be negative so don't want to test so I can keep being PUPO! Got some AF symptoms like bad back etc but not sure when AF should turn up?? Had a day 3 transfer 1 embie on sat 22nd.... Got no frosties so it will back to the start if it doesn't work...

Butterfly - re wind lol, yep v embarrassing!! Am blaming the cyclogest as got no dog I can blame it on!! 

Anyone got any testing avoidance techniques??! Trying to keep my mind off it and seriously considering getting hubby to hide the tests as took the plastic outer off today lol 

Welcome to all newbies! Xx

Sticky dust to all and lots of love and luck to those testing tomorrow and thurs! Xxx


----------



## Leilawish

Lucemazza- tried to send you a message but couldn't as inbox full xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Sharry

Please can you update my OTD to 18th April

Thanks
X


----------



## lucyloulou

So today is my OTD and I am all booked in for my first scan in 2 weeks. I pray that little embie stays cosy.     

Sharry- I can officially say now that I have a   So happy  

Here to many more over the next few days/weeks


----------



## Caca2012

Congratulations lucyloulou fab news!,

Today is my otd and got my BFP today! I still can't believe it! My dp and me are soooooo happy!! Another nervous wait for the scan now, hope my little embryo is happy in there!! 

Lets hope April is the lucky month for everyone testing!!
Good luck ladies, hang on on in there and I pray you get the results you deserve!

Sharry can you update me to a BFP please!


----------



## MariMar

Seriously, I woke up at 5am my gas was so bad... TMI, I know, but just wanted to let In Shah Allah and Butterfly know I'm in the same boat! I'm 7dp2dt right now (so like you, Chopchop, no spares... Eh, what can you do?!) and since yesterday have had no more symptoms apart from being windy... No cramps, less bloating... Kind of concerned, as this reminds me of my usual AF style... Mayjah PMT a week or so before, then calm before the storm!

Also, have not gotten one drop of spotting! Not a one! Anyone else have that by now? Seems like everyone, even the eventual BFPs, gets spotting, so it seems a bit weird.  

THANKS SO MUCH, ladies, for the reassurance about my icky Crinone gel clump... Also spoke to the nurse at my clinic as well as doing a bit too much internet research... And you're all right, all totally normal! Haven't had it happen again, but to be honest have been a bit afraid of rooting around for it in there... Both because I'm paranoid about scaring a potential sticky embryo, and because it's not the nicest way to start your day   

HUGE CONGRATS LucyLou! You're there, and now my new mascot! Sending sticky vibes to you and bean     

Lot of people testing today and tomorrow, right?! Can't wait to hear results... My OTD isn't until next Wednesday, but there's a chance I'll do some sneaky early testing on Sunday... We'll see if I can hold out!

Welcome to the newbies   

Yaaaaaaaaay, Caca!!! So happy for you    

Sticky vibes!


----------



## Ditzy74

Morning ladies, hope it's ok to join you all  

I am 3dp5dt. I had my et on Sunday (Mother's Day) so praying that's a good omen lol. My OTD is 10th April. 
Is it right not to have any symptoms yet? I've had the odd niggly pain but that's probably my ovaries recovering...right?? 

Congrats to everyone on they're BFP & huge good luck wishes to everyone else waiting for theirs    

Ditzy xxx


----------



## mrsj12

huge huge huge congrats Lucy and Caca!! Such good news for a dreary Wednesday morning.  

Hope everyone is doing ok. I had forgotten how frustrating the 2ww is. I simply have no idea if theres anything going on in there or not!! I'm only 2dp3dt so I know I prob wouldn't have any symptoms yet but I have been feeling 'tight' if that's the right word around my lower stomach, but that's been since transfer day. So, I'm worrying that it's my body rejecting rather than nuturing. I'm def going crazy.


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies a bit dull looking huere in brum today but yet still warm....
Welcome ditzy 
Bib bib congrats loucyloulou   
Marimar....could br spotting  
Caca2012..... Whoop whoop well done to you both xx
Chop chop..... You are a good girl lol sensible too ,,, 
AFM......since like day 6 symtomns had gone away and I felt a little more mobile ,.
Yesterday day 8 I think I started having bloatiness a lot and I mean a lot of gassiness
A burning in my hip bones and pulling around my naval? 
On and off itchy nipples !
I am very thirsty Maybe just got used to drinking so much water 
But I ahead had this headache on and off since Sunday, now I have mentioned this before that I only get headache about a week before af shoes  
Anyhow I have tested 3 days in a row with theses strips I bought from pound shop and nothing today the strip hot a bit clogged with my cyclogest waxey bits from my ruined sorry tmi lol
So it looks like end of the road as there is not even a feint line I am still praying that good will come out if this god willing xxxx 
Now just got to wait till Friday and use the hospital pregnancy test xxxx have a nice day in whatever your count 
I'm still not at work as hubby still wanting me to rest till otd xxxx

Mrsj12..... Morning xx
I also was worried about the rejection part as I read on a old thread that this women said her doc said a lot of cramp or bout if pain like that could be the body not letting the body implant 
And I had that in the days my little blasts should have been implanting ??
I have had no spotting or anything so ding know what to think ?


----------



## mrsj12

In Sha Allah - don't worry too much, I can't say I think mine are cramps more a feeling. But, if I think about it I had no cramps etc last time and that didn't work out so who knows what's good or bad! One things for sure and that's that everyone is different and some have no symptoms other have loads. Stay positive!!


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning ladies,

Such a lovely thing to see BFP;s so early on in the day   Congratulations to you both!

Hope everyone has a good day, good luck to everyone having procedures today  

Love 
Gemma xxx


----------



## lucyloulou

Caca- Congrats on your   that's great news                     

Mari- I didn't spot at all throughout TWW.    

In sha Allah- don't give up yet as your OTD isn't until Friday. I will be   For you hun


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Congratulations to all of the BFPs! So happy to
Hear of lots of lovely Xmas babies!! Xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Lucylou and Caca on your BFPs! That's wonderful news!!

I am 6dp3dt and itching to do a test!! Started getting light AF type cramps today so hope it's just a bedding in sensation - who knows?! Can't remember if I had cramping in my last cycles or not - it's funny how you forget.

Hope everyone else is getting through this ok.

Polly X


----------



## In sha Allah

My latest symtomn today is feeling very light heads even sitting down
And down below in my pubic are a stretchy feeling ??


----------



## Kellyc77

AF arrived today 11dp6dt so its over for this round... even though the clinic said OTD is this Saturday its pretty obvious isn't it as some ladies can test earlier than I have. Absolutely devastated and struggling to hold it together at work at the moment....

xxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi ladies,
being as I am of work I thought id do some personals!

Kellyc77 - im so sorry and I know its easy to say, wait until the hospital confirm anything thing but I   its not over for you yet. Go home if you can, tell your boss you have a migrane or something and curl up at home with a good film. Im thinking of you  

In Sha - im sorry your feeling a bit **** but just think, your testing date is just around the corner and hopefully you will get that BFP! I know its hard but try to stop worrying about the testing. The blood tests are much more concrete (I think!)

Pollywolly - Im 4dp3dt and im ok with testing at the mo. I think im enjoying the PUPO bubble! I having a few cramping feelings but who knows whats going on in there at the moment! Fingers crossed this one works for you. You deserve it after reading your signature xxxx  

caca and lucyloulou - im so happy for you both!   Lots of beautiful Christmas babas!!  

mrsj12 - its hard to not analyse every symptom isn't it! Its frustrating but as I said above, we don't know whats going on inside there im just trying not to go too  

ditzy74 - we are OTD buddies! We aren't testing until the day but im not sure if ill be able to survive without knowing! You must have a good little blast on board to get to day 5 so I   everything goes ok and we can both celebrate on the 10th!

Marimar - ive heard lots of people who don't get any spotting and get that BFP so try not to panic! That little embie needs a world of calm and positivity... that's what I keep telling myself anyway!!  

Hi to anyone else ive missed but I am getting all confused as I go backwards and forwards!!  

AFM - I am not 4dp3dt and im feeling ok. Few little niggly feelings down below but im trying not to over analyse too much. I have super sore boobs which my DH finds hilarious and my nipples (TMI!) are protruding a bit more than normal...  
Love this little support network and it certainly keeps me sane!

Sending lots of love!


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *Kellyc77* - Couldn't read and run. I feel for you. It's my OTD tomorrow and after 2 negative HPTs and AF starting yesterday we are also out of this round too  I spent yesterday in tears on and off and phoned in sick to work. I suggest doing the same and go home to have a good cry. You won't be able to concentrate so take a couple of days off if needed. My clinic still wants me to go for my Blood Test tomorrow but unless it's some miracle it's a BFN for us. Yesterday was just awful but I actually feel a lot better today. Spoke to DH all day yesterday about it all and he helped me think about the positives (very hard yesterday!!). We have 2 frosties waiting for us and we are knee deep in moving house so perhaps the universe was telling us it was all too much at once. I'm now looking forward to moving house, settling in, then going again 

Big hugs from me  and hope to see you back if it really is a BFN.

xoxo


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellycc and wedding sparrow so sorry to hear your news big hugsto u both xxxxxx


----------



## Leilawish

Kellyc77 - you need to be at home, I started with brown discharge aswell, we have cried & cried. I've had to get signed off, I really couldn't cope. It's not fair is it! You never know tho xxx whatever we will have our time xxx

Weddingsparrrow - it's just rubbish isn't it? We are putting our house in the market so like you say, maybe the universe isn't ready to give just yet. (We figure best to get a mortgage sorted before children anyway!... Positive thinking!) 

Xxx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *Leilawish* - Yes! Super stressful! All the mortgage stuff going on and we will be moving in at some point during April. Have you had your blood test yet? Got mine tomorrow 

Thanks *In sha allah*


----------



## Leilawish

In sha Allah - how are you doing hun? Xxxx


----------



## Leilawish

Weddingsparrow - my clinic just tell you to buy a test (they should throw one in the money that's been spent!! Ha) i feel it's going to be a pointless wee on a stick! X well you never know, have you had proper red blood sorry tmi xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

Thank you ladies, am going home now. I am a mess.... bizarrely my NHS hospital called me to see how I was so I told them and they have asked me to go for a test tomorrow. Not sure if its just to give me slim hope or actually see what's happening but quite clearly my AF is here! My DH has left his work early too.. I feel completely gutted and lost right now....

You ladies help so much, its weird that you can find more comfort from ladies who you've never met but know exactly how you feel and your heart breaking and you just get it! 

Thank you so much  

xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Leilawish so sorry Hun  Big cyber hug
I'm not bad like I worrirs above looks like it's going down hill for me as did another strip today and it was negative 
No spotting 
Have like funny feelings fell ill really just on the couch xxx
How are you ? Have a nice bath and lots oh hugs xxxx


----------



## Leilawish

In sha Allah - I feel awful today, to be honest I've had nausea on & off since last Wednesday, today I feel really tired & sick! I put it down to them pessaries! Can't wait to stop them! Your otd is Friday isn't it? I still have hope for you xxx


----------



## weddingsparrow

*Leilawish* - spotted brown and pink all day yesterday and with fresh red today. It's not here in all it's heavy glory quite yet but my cramps tell me it won't be long! This is my normal AF schedule so nothing out of the ordinary. Can't believe they make you pee on a stick and no blood test!

*Kellyc77* - glad to hear you're going home and your DH is coming home too. You'll feel better being together. My clinic has also asked me to get my blood test tomorrow too for their records despite AF being on day 3 by that point. Just dotting the i's I guess. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## In sha Allah

Ladies on my otd is it better to wee on the stick or in a pot ?


----------



## Leilawish

In sha Allah - I always do mid stream in a little cup xx


----------



## Kellyc77

Ok so I got home, broke down on DH and am exhausted...  I did a First Response test just to prove it and am 11dp6dt and there are 2 lines... WTF! What does this mean? I am off for blood test tomorrow but is it right? Am I losing it cos I am bleeding? This is actually tortuous ... I have aged years in the past 7 hours!

Any advice or support or help so much appreciated ladies. My DH said ask the ladies on the forum they know everything! 

xxxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Oh my gosh Kellyc77!  FX that everything is ok! There are many stories on its site about ladies who bled and still get that BFP. Take care of yourself tonight and I hope it is good news. It doesn't necessarily mean you are losing your embie, I read that the lining gets so thick through ivf sometimes it sheds some as the embryo implants and settles in for 9 months. I have everything crossed for you!! Xxxxx


----------



## Leilawish

Kellyc77 - oh my! This is looking good!!! Very very exciting!! Xxx


----------



## mag37

my my...lots of good news in the last few days! Kelly yours is the most interesting one!your embi is really testing your patience! all the best to you!
just to add my result as well... I had to bring the blood test forward one day as I had to get another prescription from my clinic today. 

result: BFP!!!       . good HCG values so all is looking good for now although we are still very early on...

best of luck to all of you and I hope you get the results you have wished for!!!for the ones who may have been unlucky, I have always believed that everything happens for a reason although we may not understand it...so regroup yourselves and try until you get there!don't give up!

Sherry please update me as well on the front page!

lots of kisses and hugs to everyone!

xxx


----------



## Lulu s

Kellyc77 that's incredible news!
How's everyone else?
I'm day 8 into 2ww.  I wrote on here yesterday about sore boobs, slight stomach cramps and one bit of pink colour when I wiped myself Monday night.
Today.... Boobs still sore.  Maybe my imagination, also a little bigger.  Stomach cramps nearly all gone.  Just a bit of discomfort every now and then.
Can't stop eating.  And feel very tired (I did a long shift at work yesterday so this maybe why I'm tired)  I know these symptoms can all be linked to AF, but, and this is almost impossible to explain, and it worries me that I feel like this..... But I feel pregnant.  I feel like implantation happened Monday night.  
Absolutely gagging to test..... Going to hold out til Monday.  Which will be day 13.
Lots of best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellycc....... That's just the best news for this horribble day it has really lifted my mood 
Just rest up for tonight put your feet up xxxx lots and lots of hugsxx


----------



## katie079

Hey All,

Just got in from work left the house this morning at 5.30 and after a 330 mile round trip I am knacker-ed!!

Anyway todays my OTD *( sharry can you put me in the list)* ....so I tested AGAIN!! lol...Its definitely a 

Scan is booked for 25th April.

I hope you are all holding up OK......Kellyc77 just to reiterate what the girls are saying plenty of people bleed and still get there BFP. I no its hard but please try to stay positive.xx I have lots of positive thoughts and energy coming you way.

In sha Allah, My friend has just had twins ( naturally) and she was still showing negative on pregnancy tests at 7 weeks!! with twins!!!!
My Positives shown up on the cheap pound sticks last i didn't rate them i would go with the early responce one.x

Lots of hugs to everyone out there

Katie.x


----------



## In sha Allah

Katie079...... Congractulations .... Last time I was pregnant I didn't test positive till late ........ I'm just going to wait till Friday now otd x


----------



## Caca2012

Omg there's lots going on ladies!, massive congratulations to all with BFP!!
Ladies in waiting hang on in there, don't give up!!

Kellyc77 - I have everything crossed for you!!    

Caca


----------



## Laura200012001

Hello ladies, congratulations to everyone with their bfps! there seems to be a lot of you! let's hope we can keep it going! 

Hope everyone is ok, christi, how are you Hun? Have them pesky In-laws bogged off home yet!? I do hope so. I have awful Inlaws and  haven't seen them for three years. It's been the best three years EVER! Got to see them for the first time at dh nans funeral next week. 

Afm, I'm still confused. I'm extremely tired, sore boobs, very very upset tummy, hungry all the time, can't drink tea(it makes me feel really sick) and I have a twitch in my left eye that's driving me mad(I had this all the way through my last pregnancy). I'm tying not to get excited. And I'm trying to be good and wait till otd. 

XxxX


----------



## MariMar

*Kellycc* and *Katie* - HUGE congrats! So exciting!

Baby dust to everyone else!


----------



## Reenikins

Hello, nice to see some familiar names and lots of new ones! Have started reading from the beginning so will take me a while to catch up but hope everyone is doing ok. I'm 2dp5dt and until today had been feeling quite positive and just so happy to have got to this point. Then found out today our embies which had looked like they were doing really well suddenly didn't in the last couple days. We had 18 eggs, 12 fertilised and only 1 blast ready on day 5 which is BC. Apparently the most likely reason for this is to do with an issue with DH although we had previously been told he didn't have any and that our only problem was to do with my ovulation or lack there of. I know I should be trying to stay positive but just feel like I've had the wind knocked out of me and all I can think is that this is yet another hurdle to get over. Has anyone heard of anything similar? Would really appreciate any advice!

x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!  Just a quickie from me tonight!

Sorry to hear your news wedding sparrow...  

Kelly!  Omg what a trip.. I bet you're worried sick.  Glad you're going to the clinic tomorrow,I'm sure they will know what to do.  

Laura - it's Soooooo hard not to be excited isn't it, you must hold out  till otd!  Back away from the pee sticks!

Katie and Mag!  Hoooray!  That's brilliant news... Well done x 

Hope everyone else is okay!  Sorry if I've missed you out

AFM - I'm now 5dp2dt.  I had a bit if a Sicky feeling (I am never sick!_) some time after lunch but it wore off after a little while and now I've got a niggle on my left side not far from where I spose my ovary is maybe a little over (Could be wind)... Omgeeeee in sucumming to the 2ww madness!  And there was me going to be all Zen!  Thought about getting a test today but haven't... Not that I'd test now as far too early,,,  

Anyway sleepy time now so gnight all x x x 

And all of you STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!


----------



## Reenikins

Hi Jelliebabe, good to see you here! Just seen we are both testing on the 9th! I'm definitely going to have to start taking that advice soon, might have to get rid of the pee sticks in the meantime! How did you find your post ET acupuncture, are you carrying on with it during 2ww? x


----------



## Butterfly77

Hi ladies  

Just a quickie, with anyone suffering the wind of eggy **** have a couple of extra strong mints....it works!!  

KELLY77 I'm no doctor but I have a strong feeling your bleeding due to either A- your endometriosis (which I have too) B- your fibroid has removed itself (I had that too!) or C- your womb lining is just so thick your body is shedding some in preparation. But I cannot stress enough, please please, don't let the hospital mess with you 'up there' scan- yes, bloods- yes internal, NO! I actually cried reading your message about the double line coming up. I'm   So hard for you tonight!! 

Love and sticky baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Reenikins!  I've had one session this Monday, when I got back from Prague, and I could only get. in for Wednesday next week or Thursday!  I booked Wednesday but will cancel if it's not good news!

Butterfly - do the mints make your trumps mint smelling!!!  . Must try it!


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Can't believe how itchy I'm getting about testing... I felt very chilled out and philosophical about the whole thing for the first few days - to be honest, with all my under-responding I was thrilled to have made it to ET! But it's never enough, is it?! Now I'm feeling a bit strange as I haven't really had any symptoms for the past few days (I'm now 7dp2dt)... My boobs seem to be getting much better, I don't have little AF cramps or tugs, feeling fine, really! Moody, but who wouldn't be during the 2ww! Anyone ever heard of AF and pregnancy symptoms just disappearing?! I still haven't even gotten spotting! It's like IVF was all just a weird dream... I think the earliest I can test is Sunday with First Response... I'm now anxious to get news, bad or good, earlier rather than later as next week I have a huge, demanding project on and there's just no way I'll be able to leave work early or for a day. Argh! 

Reenikins! Good to see you! You made it to ET, that's fantastic, you should be so pleased. I'm on my phone now so can't check what BC stands for - what is it? You have a lovely 5-day blast in there, and statistics are really strong once you've gotten this far, so take heart! I think you, me and Jelliebabe are all testing on the 9th... How to wait that long I just don't know . 

Kellycc, listen to Butterfly, she's wise . I've definitely heard that, too - that you can bleed a lot from your super-thick lining (much thicker than for a natural pregnancy) getting shed/squeezed out a bit. Let us know how your appointment goes!

Hugs and baby dust to all, especially ladies whose OTD is today!


----------



## Kellyc77

morning ladies

*Butterfly77* I remember your post a while back and it has seriously stuck with me and no way am i let ting anyone do an internal&#8230; I thank god I read your post. I think you may be right about some things as I just went to the loo (tmi) and it was definitely more brown discharge blood not red that you would expect on day 1 of AF when its like a bloody river! Just did a test again too just to check and that second line appeared again! So am  that its the fibroid or the endometriosis or just old blood and lining!

I was so exhausted yesterday from crying and worrying and just the whole trip that I went to bed at 8.30 and fell asleep! I couldn't take anymore!

*Reenikins* - why did they think DH didn't have the issue but now does again? Are any embies still growing in the lab as mine didn't get anywhere till day 6 and the one that was frozen was late on day 6 to get anywhere&#8230;

*jellibabe* you're right it was one hell of a trip and still is today&#8230; this journey of ivf is one hell of a roller coaster eh! thats good you're having niggles as it hopefully is the embies implanting in!! yay!

*katie* and *mags* huge congrats very exciting!! we love good news on here!

*in sha allah* how are you today honey? thank you for your kind words yesterday xx

*pixie andhobbs* and *leilawish* i think you ladies kept me sane and able to get home! I really hope you're right about the lining and stuff&#8230; the results today can't come quick enough. I hope you both are doing ok xxx

*caca* and *lulu* thanks for your thoughts and prayers means a lot. Lulu you're awesome holding out till day 13&#8230; I am day 12 today and they said to test 14-16 which is bloody long! Although I had to yesterday cos of the bleeding as was freaked out&#8230; but holding out is good as you will know for sure.. I would've done I think! Stay strong&#8230; xx

*marimar* thank you hon I am definitely listening to Butterfly and not letting anyone do an internal! Its hard isn't it&#8230; i was the same as you rather chilled out at the start and happy to be pupo but as it goes on you just want to know and not be in limbo land anymore! Especially with work if you have the big project on the go and keeping sane and a happy face on is hard. Test Sunday and maybe Monday so you can monitor the lines??

Anyone I have missed am sos sorry gotta dash for train soon to go get bloods done. Will keep you updated on what the hell is happening with me! Will try not to become a crying mess on the train though&#8230;

big hugs and  for us all

xxx and thank you again xxx


----------



## lucemazza

Morning all.

Kelly good luck today x thinking of you loads. Brown blood is good it's "old" apparently so hopefully it's nothing to do the the embryos.

To all the a BFN so,sorry to hear you news. Take some time out and look after yourselves. Definitely have a treat or two as its much needed after the past few weeks.

Wedding Sparrow really gutted for you. I so thought it was going to be a happy ending.

Thinking of you all testing today. Can't believe me OTD is tomorrow. Scared nervous and excited all at once. Sorry haven't been on here much I've a poorly little man and its been a long few days.

Congratulations to all with a BFP. So happy to see that there has been a lot of success on this thread.

Must dash. Love to all.

Ps the wind is horrid.   and we don't have a dog to blame it on.

Luce xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Morning everyone

Wow this thread's moving really quickly!

Kellyc77 - wishing you all the luck in the world today for your blood test - everything crossed this end!

Jelliebabe - I have succumbed to a pee stick! It was a First Response one. I am 7dp3dt and it has come up as a negative. I KNOW it's early but, I just don't feel pregnant at all. In fact, I feel a lot better today than I have done lately.  I'm starting to think that we should have waited the extra two days and chanced a blast. Although DH said, if we'd done that and that too didn't work, we'd be saying we'd wished we'd put them back in earlier!! 


So, I'm feeling quite despondent this morning. And old  

Was speaking to my sister in law at the weekend about all this. She's 30 and had her two children at 18 and 26. Has absolutely no clue how it all works - she didn't seem to even know what an embryo was!!? makes me mad!!  

Anyway, best get ready for work. Hope to hear of some more BFPs!!

Take care all
Polly x


----------



## MariMar

Forgot to say - Weddingsparrow, good luck with your blood test today... Have you had any changes / any updates? Really hope you're doing ok.


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *marimar* - thanks for the good wishes. Just back from the hosp to have my blood test. Will get the results later today. AF is still in full force so we're not kidding ourselves. I think we've accepted it all now and are viewing this cycle as a 'test run' as it was our first ICSI  at least we know what we're in for next time! Interested to hear from the nurse when she calls later as to what the next steps are. I know they give you at least a couple months off before trying again which is fine as we're moving house and going on holiday. Looking forward to winding down for a little bit now and having a rest from it. How are you feeling?

*Lucemazza* - thanks.  pretty gutted too but am accepting that the universe is telling us it's not the right time for us. I'm thankful we've got the 2 frosties to go again in a few months  got to think positive!!

Good luck to everyone testing today and this week!


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellycc.....hey Hun I'm happy things are brightening up for u xxx keep positive x

Wedding sparrow ....stay strong and fingers crossed for u Hun xx

Polly wolly .....it is early Hun xx

Lucezzma...... Me. And you tommorrow girl xxxxx

I hope everyone else Is doing well 

Marimar
Pixie and hobs 
Leila wish 
Butterfly
Reenikins
Jellibabe




AFM well I'm nervous fir tommorrow have been waking up sweating ,very vivid dreams and dry mouth 

I'm nervous as what if I get a bfn but I am late in getting a bfp I dint think hospitL do bloods 
So then they tell me to stop the wax bullets and so etching wrong happens 
Should I buy some mire tests ? 
Or am u beung in denial now ? 


My last natural pregnancy I didn't respond to hpt till like 6 wks xx


----------



## busybee07

Hello all, 
Could I join you please? I've spent a wee while lurking on these fora, but the wait is now driving me mad! 
About myself
First ICSI
OTD 10 April 

Congratulations on all the BFP and hugs to those that weren't.

Thanks!


----------



## Lulu s

I just did something totally crazy! I starting to feel convinced that I was pregnant. Too much so. So I took a first response preg test. I just needed to see the negative so I could calm down about it all.  It was neg. I only had iui 25th so I'm 9 days in.  Now though, I just feel ****..... It was too early and stupid.  But now I just feel like this won't happen for us this month.  Which I would have been ok with.  It's our first go after all. But I think after convincing myself that all my symptoms meant I was pregnant.  I now feel disappointed. Which I know is daft cos 9 days into iui cycle is too early to test isn't it?! And I do still have the symptoms.  
Time seems to have stopped. 

I'm sorry to rant. I can't tell anyone I've tested. So I needed to come on here to share. 
How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey ladies

Just got back from blood test. they are making me test today and then Monday as it should be every 2 days to see the HCG doubling or not.. but they are not open Saturday so Monday it is. She said that brown discharge isn't too worrying but to keep an eye on it! The nurse did say something worrying though.. that they don't really rely on pregnancy tests as they pick up really low traces of HCG when it isn't a pregnancy! So they want to do blood test. If that's the case why do they tell us to do a bloody pregnancy test! Which, by the way, I am still going to do daily!

*Lulus* I think when its a 3dt the earliest time you can test for hcg is day 11. I am not sure if this is the case with IUI but it seems as if the body needs at least 11 days to get HCG in the system to test. Always come on here to rant!

Welcome *busybee* hope you're well and surviving the 2ww ok.

*In sha allah* how are you doing? Are you ok? I bet you are nervous for tomorrow but good luck hon

*weddingsparrow* let me know how the tests go today, hope you're all ok.

*pollywolly* are you feeling better honey? sending you lots of , I agree about your younger people having no idea do they.. when we know practically everything there is to know about it all!

*lucemazza* hows the wind hon? made me smile? Fingers crossed for the OTD tomorrow... eeek!

*leilawish* *jellibabe* and *butterfly77* hope you're all ok today sending you 

xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

am so worried as the brown discharge is still there but there is also red blood too. I really think this may be a chemical pregnancy now from the two lines BFP I did this morning... could that be the case on 12dp6dt or would it be out of my system by now? I am seriously not sure if I can wait till bloody Monday for the hcg blood test and hope the nhs call me back that evening! 

This is actually killing me I think! 

xxx


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey everyone! Just checking in after my call from the clinic. They confirmed my blood result is zero and it's a BFN officially for us this time round. No reason why, guess nature is just mysterious that way! We are required to take a 12 week break before we use our frosties next which will be July now. So I'm taking a break to move house, settle in and quit my day job! Terrifying but exciting! Back in the summer ladies! Hope to not see any of you there and you all have BFPs! Just wanted to say thanks for the support from everyone over the past six weeks of this cycle. You guys rock


----------



## Kellyc77

*weddingsparrow* am so sorry about the results. I hope you're ok and am sending love and hugs to you. How exciting to be moving though that's wonderful. And yes you will be back stronger in the Summer. You take care xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi laides

Sory ive been quiet - no internet reception at the caravan site.

I have a lot to read and catch up on so im not sure where everyone is at - ive tried reading a coyple of pages but just cant at the moment.

ive had a nightmare time. My 2ww has been horrible, otd came and bfn but no af so it got extended by a week but then af arrived with a vengeance the followong day.

We are heartbroken, 2nd failed cycle is even worse than the first. I have a follow up in 6wks which is too long I think for any tests but it's our only iption.

I will catch up and do personals later. Wishing everyone yhe best of luck xxx

*sharry* pls can you update me to very sad bfn


----------



## In sha Allah

Wedding sparrow ......ll sorry Hun xxx big hugs x hope your doing as well as can be 

Kelly 77........ Gosh poor u ,your going through so much aren't u xx praying for u Hun xxx just rest up xx

AFM ,,,,,, well I've been gripping a little and still light headed,woke up in a sweat ,,,,so like a silly girl just half an hour ago did a freedom stick 2for a pound !!!!! And yep as I thought irs negative lol ,,,,,,!!! 
I am 10 dp 5dt today so it should have shown up a little at least today


----------



## In sha Allah

Shadow 2013 ,,,,,  going out to you sweetheart x


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Wedding sparrow and shadow, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending you both lots of   I know there is nothing I can say to make this better but you are in my thoughts and hopefully next time is more successful. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Kellyc77

*weddingsparrow* and *shadow* I am heartfelt sorry for you both and I wish I could make it all better for you.

*in sha allah* hope you're staying strong, have you tried with a test not from the pound shop just in case they are not accurate enough to pick up hcg?

Big hugs ladies and youre in my thoughts 
x
xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi Kelly cc I have bought 2 tesco ones and clear blue digital ,,,,, thinking May be to leave till tonight now though ?? What do u think ,? it's mad because I feel like I am having synptimns then absinthe could be my imagination xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

*In sha allah* maybe do it first thing in the morning when your hcg would be at the strongest? The CB test would detect it then??

xx


----------



## Lulu s

I started to bleed at lunchtime..  Just a bit.  I thought it was AF but how do I know?  It's 4 days early and not that much and I usually always get AF on time, in the morning and have brown discharge before.  
I was with DW and we are both sad and disappointed but as I drove home I thought..... Maybe, just maybe this is implantation bleed?
X


----------



## Kellyc77

*Lulu* how many days past ET are you? Is it brown or red? Its just I have been having brown since yesterday and a bit red today... not sure if its AF yet or not! It may seriously be implantation, or old blood that just comes out now. Its so hard isn't it...

xxx big hugs


----------



## In sha Allah

I don't even know when my period Is due I'm normally every 24 th and 24 th match I had my ET 

Kelly's 77 I was thinking waiting 4 hours and not having a drink and maybe do the tesco test about 6 ish 

Then do cb one with hospital one tommorrow x


----------



## Lulu s

kellyc77. I had diui 25th march.  So I'm 9 days into 2ww.
I went to the loo at lunch.  It was red blood on loo paper.  I've put a pad in now to see if anymore comes.  I do feel very much like AF is here or coming.  But then, I've felt like this for a while and I thought it was going to be good news.  A few days ago I had a tiny bit of pink blood on tissue, I was convinced that was implantation. 
It's so hard.

How are you doing?


----------



## Kellyc77

Lulu its just bloody awful isn't it. I have felt like my AF is coming for 24 hours now... spots on my face/ cramping but the majority of everything is brown... only slightly red on the loo paper... you just keep analysing and looking at everything don't you. One minute you feel its your AF and then think and pray its implantation. I think this is the worst part of the whole journey!!! Just waiting for hospital to call with hcg bloods from today. But its the nhs so you just pray they do call before sending you loopy!! 

xx


----------



## chocolate buttons

Anyone else in the same position? less than a week to go til OTD..eek! feeling nervous and almost don't want to test as it takes away the hope if it's negative!





Nicola


----------



## Lulu s

Best of luck and please do keep us all posted. X


----------



## Butterfly77

Hay ladies! 

KELLY77, been thinking about you all day, waiting until Monday, nightmare. Personal question alert... Are you using door number 1 or number 2 for your pesseries? As constant virginal insertion can irritate your cervix causing some blood to come away. If you ever bleed after sex, this is the same effect. I'm getting brown discharge and red spotting still but I know this is from the pesseries as door number 2 for me is one way!!   But if I could, I would try.


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey *Butterfly77* haha its door number 1 since the ET... and I have been trying to push them quite far (TMI) at least the length of my middle finger... is that right!!! I have really dull ache / cramp in my lower abdomen and still brown discharge / bit stringy and bits of red in it.. god you become an expert at reading the minutiae detail of stuff don't you!

I don't know how I know this as have been on so many sites about all of this now, but the using the vaginal way the pessaries are absorbed quicker which is why say this way after ET.

Thank you for thinking about me! 

xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

so the hospital did call (shouldn't keep putting the nhs down!) and they said my bloods are positive hcg at 130 and am to do another test on Monday to ensure it keeps doubling... BUT my progesterone is only 67 and in ivf they like it to be above 100... she thinks I may have been losing too much when I switched to vaginal rather than bum!! So am to up the pessaries and they may start injections tomorrow the nurse is going to speak to the dr... why don't they just give you injections at the start so they know that its all gone in rather than pessaries and you could lose quite a bit of it! 

So trying to stay positive now and hope that upping the progesterone helps and that everything doubles over the weekend. I swear the 2ww is actual torture isn't it!! 

big hugs and thank you for being there xxx


----------



## mrsj12

So sorry to hear your news wedding sparrow and shadow. I hope next time is the one for you both, or even that a natural little miracle occurs.

Kellyc this is such a roller coaster for you. I hope you get the results soon and keep  . I'll be thinking of you.

In sha Allah don't get too worried. I'm a stickler for not testing early because for me it would just play with the emotions even more, try and wait for OTD. 

AFM I had to take a second hcg today, the only drug I am having as doing natural fet. No symptoms to report and only 3dp3dt and already wishing it away. I keep telling myself it's too early for symptoms and implantation isn't likely until the next few days but still can't stop thinking about it all. One minute positive the next negative. I'm irritating myself!


----------



## Kellyc77

Thanks *mrsj12* it is a roller coaster and not the kind that is helping me right now! I hope you're ok, its so hard and I understand the flipping between positive and negative all the time! I hope it goes quick for you hon, it does seem early for symptoms but then we are closely watching absolutely everything aren't we!

Big  and thinking of you lots


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Kelly fingers crossed the levels double but congratulations with the news from today. You have been through the mill and this must give you som a relief!

Mrsj12, I'm 5dp3dt and trying to hold off from testing. Me and my DH are going to try to wait until otd but it's hard isn't it. Try not to get too down hearted, it is far too early for the hcg to be in your system xx

In sha- I agree with mrsj12. Try to wait until otd now. You sound so worried and it's not good for your sanity! Xx


----------



## Mhh73

Hi Nicola yep me too I test Monday and I am so so nervous. How are you feeling? I've been having AF pains on and off and theloo is my best friend at the mo the amount of times I'm visiting to check all OK!!!!!!


----------



## Caca2012

Gosh Kelly you certainly are on a roller coaster ride! I will be thinking of you over the weekend and have everything crossed for you!!

Sending massive   to ladies with bfn, it's awful isn't it but try and stay as positive as you possibly can, I pray the next one will be successful for you!

Guys don't test early, I know it's really difficult but it will stress you out more.

Good luck to everyone testing!   For you all.

Lots of love and baby dust to you all!!!!

Caca


----------



## MariMar

*KellyCC* - you are such a trouper! So good that the docs (even though NHS!) are being so speedy and responsive about it all... Just hang on to the super-exciting fact that you got a *BFP*! With all the obstacles with IVF, I know myself that sometimes you feel like you're onto the next stress before fully appreciating that at least you're onto the next step! Fingers crossed for some stickiness and that you'll have more good news for us over the next days...   I CAN'T BELIEVE that there can be an issue with inserting vaginally and losing progesterone all the time... It's been leaking (TMI, I know) out of me consistently all day every day, so I'm not surprised - would have SO rather kept injecting as it's more of a sure thing seemingly and def better than these disgusting pessaries!

*In Shah Allah* - also a huge trouper, it's starting to feel like the answer to all this 2wwaiting is... wait as long as you can possibly bear it to test, even past OTD if you can! I'm getting the feeling they just give us OTD as that's as long as they think we can handle it while still having a chance of HCG popping up. Good luck with your test today (if you do it) and definitely with your test tomorrow.  

*WeddingSparrow* - very sad for you, but it looks like you have so much on, I hope they're all good distractions! What are you leaving your job to do? Looks like you'll still be working on amazing projects - even if it's not a baby right at the moment, it will be!  

*Shadow* - I really hope you're ok, really thinking about you - what a nightmare, with your AF adding insult to injury and taking ages to arrive. Do you mean your follow-up appointment, to discuss what might have happened, is in 6 weeks?! Or next treatment? If it's to discuss what happened, won't they struggle to test for anything? Whatever it is, I hope you get answers or another chance for treatment.  

Welcome, *BusyBee*! Hope this thread helps you - it's helped me loads, not the very least so I don't harass my DH or just start sobbing hysterically at work for no good reason... 1st 2ww, what a pleasure 

*Lulu* and *Pixie* - you and I are in the same boat! I'm 7dp2dt and itching to test, especially since most of my symptoms seem to have almost dropped to nothing over the past 2 days... Feeling icky wasn't nice, but it was more reassuring than this! No spotting (at any point so far), and now boobs are feeling better and no twinges or cramps. Bring 'em back!


----------



## Kellyc77

thanks *Marimar* I know what you mean about the leakage- she definitely said you lose more of the drugs that way and wants to start injection so why they changed you I know understand!! You can always ask for a progesterone check and say you are losing a lot!!!

*caca* and *pixie hobbs* thank you for your support and thoughts.. hope you are both doing well thinking of you too.

Does anyone know what hcg levels should be around 12dp6dt I haven't a clue- when she said it I didn't know what is good and what is not!

the amount of info we need to know and store is unreal isn't it. At the end of this we could be the nurses!! 

xxx


----------



## chocolate buttons

Wednesday for me...but yeah AF cramps for me too...pleased to be off the drugs though...made me a hormonal wreck! ha!what have you been doing to occupy yourself? x


----------



## PollyWolly

Good news on your hcg Kellyc77!  I'm glad they also checked your progesterone levels for you!  What a roller coaster you're on eh? Just try and get through the weekend as best as you can - Monday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Mhh73

Everything and any thing today went had hair and nails done cost a fortune but was nice. Tomorrow going out for lunch its really hard horrible time. I thought of testing early but decided too against at least on Mon know for sure!!!!!


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *MariMar* - yes lots on! Before we started I said to DH it would be a miracle if it worked as we had so much going on all at the same time! We agreed that if it did happen it was the universe telling us we could handle it all at once. Apparently not! But all for good reason. We've bought our first house, I started a new role at current day job, DH started a whole new job (job of a lifetime for him), I run my own business on top of the day job and am merging with another business to become bigger, three trips abroad in the next 8 weeks to organise plus a photo shoot (part of the business)!! Sheesh! Throw in IVF and it's a miracle I'm still going! Haha! I've decided it's all too much for next time so am finally taking the leap to run my business from home full time. Scared and excited! But it took this experience for me to realise that I was 'waiting to live'. Waiting for things to happen so I could justify making the next decision. Life's too short and all that!

*Shadow2013* - so sorry for you . Will you be back again? Hope to see you in a few months 

Xoxo


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hello ladies, I see some of you are testing soon I wish you all the very best. Today I had my 3rd IUI. 3rd time lucky? Who knows...getting a little down about this but then I take note at what some families have been through on here and realise I may have a long way to go yet, so like everyone else keep going and keep strong! I really do wish you ladies (and partners) all this best for this cycle and keep all our fingers and toes crossed for each other  .
I have to admit, I dunno what I would be move excited about, being pregnant or having a Christmas miracle. Although this wasn't our initial idea but what a wonderful present it would be after experiences that got us there! 
I'm back to work Tomorow (I'm in the navy as a chef) which I am looking forward too as I was on leave on the last 2ww and I drove myself batty!  
Hopefully hear of some BFP's very soon xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

wow *weddingsparrow* I can't believe how much you have going on hon! That sounds like an awful lot on your plate- all such exciting stuff though. You're right life is to short... hope everything works out for you xx

*lovingwomen* welcome, and am hoping everything works out for you as well. a Christmas miracle would be amazing wouldn't it! Hope working as a chef is not too stressful for you but like you say at least you're busy which is a great thing as we can be our own worst enemies can't we and good old internet doesn't help!!!

*mhh73* sounds like you had a lovely day, nice way to pass the horrible time away. stay strong till Monday

xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*kellyc77*
Thank you very much, I see you will be testing soon  All the best xx


----------



## Mips

*sharry* update to a bfn please. Big hug to all the other bfn and a massive congratulations to the bfp  figures crossed to everyone else


----------



## Lulu s

I'm still bleeding on and off 
As much as I'm wishing this is implantation bleed.  I know think, although it's a little early and a bit different, it's AF.  
Feel sad and disappointed... But I'm going up brush myself off if this is a BNF.  And give this another go either next month or month after.  
Still hurts though hey.  It's a bit like grieving.  Hard.
Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Butterfly77

OTD today

Bfn

Heartbroken


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies big hug butterfly77

Lulu...when is your otd

MIPS .....big hugs xx

AFM....11dp 5 dt 

Otd today and sadly bfn  

It's so weird as you get so attached to the little pic they give you it is a grievance 
Don't think we can afford another turn x 

Hope you all hVe a nice day xxx


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Hi all
*butterfly and in sha Allah * I'm so sorry. And to all the other BFNs, this is such a cruel cruel process.
Today is my OTD too and (although I am nervous to write it down for fear of jinxing it) I got a *BFP* Will go in for bloods today. It all still feels very uncertain with having lost several after BFP before, so will need to hold my nerve for the next few weeks. But it is still a big hurdle on the journey to have gotten over. 
Good luck to everyone else testing today and the weekend, I know there were loads of us. 
And thanks for sharing your support and courage ladies, you are inspirational.
Sticky vibes all round 
CRS xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Calm relaxed sarcastic Congractulstions xxx 

Do hospitals do bloods only for posite results ?


----------



## Calm relaxed sarcastic

Thanks in sha Allah. 
My clinic only does a blood test if HPT is positive....but I think most do a blood test mine seems to be an exception I think....
CRS xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Good morning

Very sad to hear all the bfns this morning - I have been in that situation so many times and my only advice is to take some time out for yourselves to heal, have some wine and maybe a mad night out on the tiles if you feel up to it and then when you are physically and emotionally ready, start trying again even if it's au naturelle! I know it's easier said than done though - big hugs to you all  

AFM, I have tested again this morning at 8dp3dt and low and behold I have got a BFP! Two lines, one feint pink one but two lines nevertheless.  Like calm relaxed sarcastic I too have been in this situation before and although I'm happy I just see it as another hurdle with a whole load more in front of me.

My OTD is Monday so hopefully my bloods will show a good reading. I do hope so!!

Have a good Friday everyone. It's dress down in our office today so I can wear some comfy leggings and voluminous top  

Love to all
Polly X


----------



## Leilawish

Hi ladies

BFN for me, I've had all week to get used to it so no tears today.

Congratulations to all the BFP! 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

morning ladies

*leilawish* *in sha allah* *butterfly* *lulu* *mips* I am heartfelt sorry to see your results. I hope you are all ok, get through this and remain strong. sending you  and in my thoughts and prayers

*pollywolly* and *calm sarcastic* congratulations thats amazing&#8230; its hard as you want to jump around for joy but know that there is still such a long road and many hurdles to overcome yet. But enjoy the two lines!!

Sending lots of sticky positive vibes and  for all the other OTD today and over the weekend.

AFM my OTD is tomorrow 14dp6dt (too bloody long) and did another test today - first response and clear blue - both said pregnant and if I look really hard am sure the line is bigger on first response than it was 2 days ago although it may be my eyes!! Still bleeding though which is not good and its reddish too.. gotta hold my nerve over the weekend until blood test on Monday! Eeek I can't handle the pressure!!

Have a lovely Friday lovely ladies - remember what doesn't kill us just makes us stronger.

xxx


----------



## Camsie

It's a BFN for me too. It was my first attempt so I'm not surprised, although can't help but be disappointed and let down by my body. Am going for another round of IUI immediately, so may be back on this thread later in the month.
Huge congrats to everyone with a BFP and sending strength to those with BFNs
X


----------



## In sha Allah

Can anyone tell me when should af show after I stop the cyclogest


----------



## In sha Allah

Camsie ..... Loads of hugs Hun xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been off the grid for the last week - I decided to throw myself into work to stop myself from driving myself  on the 2ww... I have lurked a few times, but have been too busy to reply properly.

It's OTD for me today and I'm really happy to report it's a   for me   ! Can't believe it as it felt like everything went wrong this cycle (extended time DRing, poor response to drugs, only one egg fertilising through ICSI and then having one 2 day embryo transfer) - goes to show that sometimes it really does only take 1! I have to admit I did cave and tested early, but I couldn't quite believe it until I got to today! Obviously it's early days and, after having had a chemical pregnancy last year, I am feeling quite cautious, but am also over the moon. Thank you everyone for all of your support throughout this cycle, I don't know what I'd have done without you all!

I'm heartbroken to read about the BFN's - I am sending all of you ladies a huge hug  . There is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better, this is a cruel process and it is just devastating. I hope that you are able to move forward after this and wish you all the very best of luck - whether you undertake another cycle or not. X

In sha Allah - you mentioned you tested positive late with your previous pregnancies, so I can't help but wonder if there is still hope for you. I think until AF has arrived it is still a possibility. Have you spoken to your clinic about stopping the cyclogest? I wonder if you should carry on for now just in case? My clinic doesn't seem to do blood tests at all - even on a positive I just have to let them know and then they book me in for a scan. Anyway, sending you a huge hug and wishing you all the very best X

CRS - congratulations  Like you I don't feel like I'm out of the woods yet, but it's a great milestone to cross! Wishing you all the very best and hoping this one is a sticky one! X

Butterfly77 - I am so sorry  so awful. Thank you for all of your stories, I was so sorry to heard about what happened to you before, very kind of you to share with everyone to avoid it happening to someone else. It has certainly stayed with me. I'm wishing you all the very best of luck X

Lulu s - So sorry - when is your OTD?

Kellyc77 - wow, you have been through the mill! I hope that it's a positive outcome - and huge congratulations in the meantime, so exciting!

Weddingsparrow - sounds like you have a huge amount on! It will at least keep you very busy! Great news on running your own business, I wish you all the luck in the world X

Shadow2013 - so sorry to read your news, it must be so much worse 2nd time round. I am so sad that you've had such a terrible time. I hope that you have your appointment sooner and you can start to get some answers. Sending you a huge hug X

mag37 - huge congratulations, such great news! Wishing you all the very best of luck X

Katie079 - hurrah, great news on your BFP, so exciting! Good luck for your scan  

Leilawish - hope you are bearing up ok, was so sad to read your news X

lucyloulou - hurrah, just read your news now, amazing, huge congrats and everything crossed for your scan! 

Caca2012 - huge congratulations, everything crossed for your scan!

Christi - so sorry for all of your problems with your in-laws, they've not been very sympathetic have they? They would get on well with my mother  Wishing you all the very best X

Camsie - so sorry about your news. I had 4 failed IUIs before moving to IVF and I know how upset I was when the didn't work. Hopefully the next will work for you, I've everything crossed X

Good luck to you other ladies - Lovingwoman, Mhh73, PollyWolly, chocolate buttons, MariMar, BusyBee, Mrsj12, Pixie and Hobs, busybee07, Laura, Reenikins, Jelliebabe, lucemazza, gemmadobson, chopchop, Ditzy74, emmab22, simi0100, Daisychain79, kerton25, Poodie, Sparkle30, Missgillo - sending you all lots of  

XXXXXX


----------



## In sha Allah

Congratulations fifijj.....
It says on my paperwork that cyclogest can delay bleed so if it's a negative it's a negative basically xx


----------



## In sha Allah

So this is funny just rang hospital and she says not even a blood test would pick up a positive if my hpt was nrgative  Lol

Should start period day or two 
If no period for say like a week repeat the the test but I think I'm just being in denial  here and sounding a little desperate lool 
I think simply because of the synptimns  
Lol


----------



## FifiJJ

I'm so sorry to hear that In sha Allah. It's hard to believe it until your AF actually starts. The symptoms do drive you crazy - I have had pretty much the same symptoms this week as I had for each of my 4 failed IUIs... I think maybe our bodies always feel like that but we aren't so hypersensitive to it. 

Sending you a huge hug   - this process is just the worst  X


----------



## Daisychain79

*leilawish* * in sha allah butterfly lulu mips* I am so sorry to hear your news.. This really is such a cruel process,. Please be good to yourselves - take time to heal and come back fighting for the next round - your turn will come.

*pollywolly and calm, relaxed, sarcastic, and fifijj* - AMAZING news!!! I am so happy for you. Here's to a h & h nine months! xx

Have just found out this morning, after the 2nd SA, that DH has a low sperm count, so I'm going straight to AI/IUI this cycle. I can't believe that after all this time it isn't me like I thought - I'm feeling happy and sad at the same time (if that makes any sense at all 
). I'll find out next Thursday whether they want to go ahead with the lap in May if this cycle doesn't work.

*Sharry*, please could you update me to IUI?

If i left anyone off the list - I am so sorry, this thread moves so quickly. Thinking of everyone having treatment/testing this weekend. To the rest of you ladies, hang in there, stay strong and DON'T TEST UNTIL OTD DAY 

Love, xxxx


----------



## chopchop

Hi all

Hope everyone ok and lovely to hear all the BFP news!! Congrats to all here's to a healthy 9 months for you all!  

Sadly I got a BFN gutted even though everyone kept saying it's only your first go but trying to be positive at least we can learn from this and hopefully next time will be more positive...who knows!! Def having a glass of wine tonight and have started looking for a hol as think we need to get away from it all. Any ideas how quickly they usually start the second round?

*leilawish in sha allah butterfly lulu mips* I am so sorry to hear your news... Stay strong and who knows what is round the corner for us.

Everyone waiting for their otd sending you huge luck and love! Will prob not be on for a while till starting our next go... Xx


----------



## katie079

Morning Girls,

Just logged on and I am gutted to hear all the BFNs this morning. I feel like there is still some hope for your with BFNs that haven't had AF yet  . I don't know why but I have a really strong feeling that there some good news for at least one of you.
Ive mentioned before on this thread, my friend was pregnant with Twins and it wasn't till week 7 she tested positive on a pregnancy test!!!! 7 weeks!!

Wanted to dedicate this message to everyone who is still waiting.......theres no need to hear anything about me today lets make it all about you.

Lots of sticky thoughts, prayers and positive vibes..xxxxxx  

Katie.xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Katie 079.... There lovely reassuring words xxx 
I think it was all the sneezing I dis on the day of transfer and I had a tucklg cough ,maybe that dislodged it xxx 
Hope your well xx


----------



## lucemazza

Hi ladies x hope your all doing ok. So sorry to see a few BFN's today it really is horrible to have to go through such an ordeal to not get the outcome we all want at the end. Huge hugs to you all 

Kelly - how you doing lovely ? Hope you are relaxing and the time isn't dragging too much.

To all the BFP's congratulations - so happy for you all. I hope you all can enjoy a stress free pregnancy and lots of Christmas babies..

As for me well it's a positive so I'm feeling very mixed emotions happy that I have a chance but as I had a chemical pregnancy before I'm trying to stay grounded and calm so that I don't get too excited. My clinic don't offer bloods so its just down to the sticks. Have booked by scan for 24th April though.

Thank for to all for your support over the past few weeks. Please don't give up on the dream you will get there x 

Lots of lover
Luce xx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Congratulations on all those BFPs. Lovely news to read this morning. I'm sorry to read those bfn but I agree with Katie. It doesn't feel as if it's over yet so I'll keep everything crossed still. 

AFM- 6dp3dt and still holding off on testing. It is too early still but I'm enjoying my PUPO bubble. Had some sharp pains this morning but not sure if it was because I needed the loo (tmi!!) still keeping positive though. What will be will be...

Lots of love to all and happy Friday xx


----------



## Mango2383

Hi can i join?

i am currently in the 2ww OTD is 8th April


----------



## busybee07

Hello again everyone and congrats to all the latest bfps! You give me hope!
Hugs and warmest of thoughts to those that weren't so lucky this time,  
Welcome mango(I'm new here too!


----------



## Lulu s

Lots of congrats the BFPs
And hugs to those not so lucky this time.


In response to my post this morning.  My OTD is Tuesday 8th.  Today I haven't had much blood at all.  A bit of brown stuff like you can get at beginning of AF.
I did just to preg test.  It was neg.  maybe too early? Maybe AF has started.... It's this not knowing that's so hard x


----------



## simi0100

Hi - so so sorry to hear all the bfn's - I have been there a few times so totally understand what you are going through.  Massive  

As for me - I am 3dp5dt and as I had a 5dt I was expecting implantation cramps today but nothing!  Is it too early?  I am already driving myself  

thanks to all xx
Congrats to the bfp's!  Hope I will be joining you soon.

Sharry can you add me - OTD is 12th April. Thanks Simi xx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Hello,

I've been reading the forums for ages but have never contributed although I have been blogging about our journey since last year. I had egg collection yesterday - from an IMSI (antagonist protocol) cycle at The Lister, we had ICSI/IVF and FET last year at Kings College (NHS funded) but neither cycle worked. Swimmer results were great and we've been told that we may not have needed IMSI after all - I thank proxeed and acupuncture for my DH.

ET is scheduled for Sunday - we have six fertilised embies at day one, all using grade one swimmers which makes me happy - but we had so many last year I'm anxious they're not going to make it - need to try and remain positive - it only takes one as they say! I'm hoping we get a call from our embryologist on Sunday saying they're all still going and we can go for blastocyst transfer on Tuesday and have some for freezing.

Trying to remain positive - test day is 17 April - would be great to have a buddy to help with the craziness! I've made a conscious decision not to buy any pregnancy tests until the day before test day to stop me tormenting myself. I'm chilling and going to find a good series to start watching to keep me distracted, I'm signed off work until after Easter as I'm under strict instructions to take it easy from my DH. I had OHSS in my first round and have some serious bloat going on so I'm guzzling a lot of water in the hope it goes - OHSS is a nasty condition so I'll do whatever I can to prevent it from coming back. I had a closely monitored and controlled cycle so I'm positive if I keep the water up it won't progress as bad as our last fresh cycle.

Sorry for the long message - this IVF shizzle is tough - fingers crossed we all get BFPs. It makes me very sad to hear of ladies getting BFNs after the IVF roller coaster, it's just not fair. Try and look after your hearts and souls if you're grieving and keep the faith that it will be your day soon.

Big love and baby dust to all the ladies xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies

I am officially on day 1 of the 2WW! long way to go but here is hoping!!!

Fingers crossed for you all still waiting to test!

Big hugs to those of you with BFN! And huge congrats to all of the BFP's!!!


xxx


----------



## MojoJojo780

JuliaG83 - I haven't had transfer yet but I had egg collection yesterday so test day is 17 April.

When is your test day? Maybe we could be buddies?

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for us all xx 

PS: could I be added to the TWW list please? Ta xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Hi JoJo

My OTD is 18th!!!! So we are on the same tracks!!!!  FIngers crossed for us both!

This is my third OI cycle and it has been a major pain four weeks of injections nightmare but got there in the end! 

How are you feeling??

xx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Well - I had a very short but intense cycle - no down regulation which was a MASSIVE bonus - I found cetrotide a nasty jab to do indeed. I'm of the theory that there's no point fussing or getting in a tizz about any of it - best just to get on with and focus energy of thickening up the lining of my womb, although do I have a patch work of colourful bruises on my belly! I had an endometrium scratch a couple of weeks ago (hurt like hell) so I'm hoping that with DH great swimmer results and having IMSI that it's going to work (finally) in our favour. We've saved like lunatics to make this happen and DH has just been made redundant so we really need this to work.

I had a general yesterday which is far more civilised than sedation but my ovaries are creaking very time I go to the loo and I look about 6 months pregnant! Have you got any bloat?

I'm anxious today - was high as a kite yesterday feeling that the universe was throwing us some amazing good karma vibes - after rough nights sleep I'm teary. How you fairing up other than the jab pain? It really is a tough thing to go through - people who just bonk and get pregnant are blessed - they really are!

It's really good to know that we can buddy up - we are practically in synch and I'm smiling now after just after having a bit of a cry  

xx
xx


----------



## Mango2383

Hi ladies
Just need some advice and encouragement, im 11dpt3dt and poas and its come off negative!! Please help!!


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi mango2383
When is your otd


----------



## Mango2383

Hi In Sha Allah its the 7th april. I have PCOS and this is my third ivf cycle (2 fresh one frozen) i developed mild ohss after ec. So they only transferred one embryo. They said it was a brilliant embryo and i had an endometrial scratch so i didnt even think it wouldnt work. I just feel like ive lost hope now...any advice??


----------



## Rachsi

Hi Sharry

We had some good news this morning and got a BFP . I can't quite believe it, it's not sunk in yet. 

But after the last two goes we are staying cautious about it and have passed to previous milestones so far this time around so all is good so far and fingers crossed the little one stays with us.

Goo luck to all the ladies testing soon   and     To those who don't get a positive result


----------



## shadow2013

Evenig ladies.

wow so many mixed emotions and results here today

in sha allah - my clinc say they can't accept the bfn until af arrives so yoy never know but I know how hard it is when its still up in the air.

Butterlfy I feel your heartache and send you a big hug my lovely

kelly ... fingers crossed you keep doubling your hcg hunny, enjoy

lucemazza ... congrats hun

leilawish keep some strength to recover buddie

Chop chop ... big hugs hunny, I hope you find a way forward x

mips ... big hugs buddie, good luck in finding a way thru x

fifi, pollywolly, crs ... congrats my lovelies cherish your christmas gifts

marimar I think you asked about my follow up app - it is a follow up app in 6wks which I'm worried is going to be too late for any tests that could be helpful. I dont really know what to do as I have lots of questions but there are simoly no appointments before 13th may. This is the o ly part of the process that lets bourn hall clinic down.

ive managed my way thru my first day back at work with only ending up in the toilets I  tears twice.

good luck to all you new ladies and those testing over the weekend xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi all,

Mojojojo, hi! I had severe ohss on my first cycle to the point I was in hospital for 10 days and the cycle was abandoned. After an awful lot if research I found that a high protein diet helped keep it at bay. I ate lots of mushrooms and chicken and also brought some whey pure protein power that I made into shakes with organic semi skimmed milk. I had two per day in a shaker. All I can say is it worked. Once I got my bfp I stopped the shakes but carried on with the chicken and mushrooms and started on peppermint tea. It really helped. I was bloated for the first two-three weeks after my bfp (so about 6-7 weeks pregnant) after that it was fine. Hope this helps you. 

Wow so many lovely bfpS so chuffed for you all! What wonderful christmas gifts you will all have. Christmas babies are the best I should know I am one!!! Lol. 

So sorry for all of you with bfnS. It's the poop side of this whole roller coaster. Take some time blah blah blah. None of that helped me at all. I cried and then shouted and screamed a little. Then I felt a bit better and ready to face the world. We still don't really talk about it that much, I really blamed myself for over stimming on my first cycle and then the second was a fet and I was so negative like I made it fail. That's why when we had the third go I never for a second doubted it would work. It was pma all the way. 

How you doing Kelly? Hope your levels are creeping up nicely. Complete rest over the weekend for you. Then party time on Monday when you get the good news call! 

Has anyone heard from christi? Have I missed anything from her? 

Well it's My otd tomorrow(well at least I think it is, I'm still not convinced as I know I ovulated on day 18 or maybe even day 19 not day 14 as I should of), I feel totally normal. Any symptoms that I did have have totally gone, so I'm not hopeful at all. Ha get me preaching about pma eh? Well I think it's a different story on clomid. I think it's because you know you have an embie on board after et, Its a bit if a guessing game with clomid if eggie and spermie have found each other. So my plan is if I don't get a bfp tomorrow, I'm going to test again on Wednesday, that's if af hasn't arrived by then. 

XxxX


----------



## Butterfly77

Thanks for all your kind words of support ladies, it means a lot. This was our final round of Ivf as we can no longer afford it, emotionally or physically. I've been TTC for 11 years now so it's obviously not meant to be, which is a heartbreaking concept to accept. I'm carrying on with my meds over the weekend on the sight case that maybe my embie didn't embed on day one and IMO, I think day 11 is too early. I've always been given day 14.  I'm glad I've been able to help some of you through your journey and I hope you can pass on my story about my 'expierence' to anyone else who has a bleed. It's been lovely to be on hear, your a lovely bunch of ladies and I wish you all well in the future.  

Laura just a quickie, I really hope you get your bfp   But, just incase it doesn't happen please get in plenty of big sanitary towels as a clomid bleed is in incredibly heavy, clotty and painful. But I'm praying you get your bfp   So you won't find that out! X

I'm going to test tomorrow and Sunday but unless the angel Gabriel comes down again I don't think my stats will change. 

Goodnight and god bless to all. Xxxx


----------



## Camsie

In sha Allah said:


> Camsie ..... Loads of hugs Hun xx


Thank you xx


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

It's been such mixed news over the past days - thrilled of course for the BFPs (sticky vibes!) but really thinking about the BFNs   

Welcome to the newbies - some if you are just getting to EC?! Very new!

The 2ww has just been yuck. I had NO idea that this would be the most emotional bit if the whole thing, and with my under responding and only getting 2 fertilised eggs, that says a lot!

I'm now 10dp2dt, and like you, *Mango*, tested! Just this morning, and it was BFN. I guess maybe it could be a bit early (my OTD is in 4 days, on the 9th), but it was a First Response... Not holding out too much hope, but I wanted to, if I needed to, ease into whatever it might be, as I have a huge project on next week and won't be able to take any time off until the week after - no matter what! Mango, I do think we're early - what symptoms have you been getting? I've had absolutely nothing for the last 3-4 days, and haven't had any spotting at all the whole way through... Though it seems like no symptom is good or bad - everything could lead to BFN or BFP, but I haven't heard lots about ladies with nothing at all!

Trying to stay positive but practical... Hard balance to strike, but I don't want to ruin my weekend and have an even stressed week than it'll already be!

  to all you ladies...


----------



## Ditzy74

Morning ladies

Lovely to see all the BFP   & big hugs to the bfn  

As for me- I'm now 6dp5dt. No symptoms apart from the odd mild niggle. Feeling concerned as I've experienced nothing. Is this normal ladies? I know it's still early days and my test day is still 5 days away but I'm feeling a little deflated   

Sharry, could you add me please- OTD 10th April. Thanks xxxx


----------



## Kellyc77

hey ladies

*butterfly* i hope you are ok honey, I feel like we've been on this journey side by side! I am thinking of you so much.

*laura* *shadow2013* *lucemazza* *in sha allah* how are you ladies- thank your for your thoughts. My roller coaster emotional trip is still going&#8230; so today is 14dp6dt and have a positive test which you would think is wonderful if I wasn't still bleeding red and brown and back ache and night sweats so have convinced myself that although it may be a positive I think it won't be staying. Had the blood hog and progesterone test thursday and have to wait till mon to retest so they can see if hcg and progesterone goes up! I am clock watching and its horrible! They have given me the progesterone injections in the bum as well as pessaries to up my levels as they were too low. Its just tortuous to wait 14 days and reach your otd and still not know! So we are mentally preparing for the worst so I don't fall apart again on Monday (i know I will again anyway)

Anyway its so lovely to see lots of other bfp! yay!

*marimar* stay strong my love till otd it is a big early so don't think anything negative! sending you   for 4 days time!!

stay positive and i read yesterday a saying something like 'you have to feel the rain to be able to see the rainbow' which i thought was lovely

xxx


----------



## welshlass812

Hi All
Sorry I have not posted on here for a while. I started bleeding 4dp5dt and have been bleeding every day since. Today is my OTD 14dp5dt and I have been bleeding for 10 days. The first three days the bleed was brown and stringy (sorry TMI) and then red with clots and is still red now but no clots. I was dreading doing the test this morning as I knew what was coming. 

To my shock it came back as a BFP, very prominent. I am in shock. The hospital do not answer the phones on a sat so I have to wait until Monday. I am not getting my hopes up yet until I know exactly what the bleeding means. 

For everyone who is testing early - I also tested 7dp5dt so 12 days in total and it showed as a negative ( I think there may have been a faint line in a certain light), so please do not give up hope and wait until your OTD or even longer. Mine was 19 days in today after EC. 

I have had sore boobs in the 2ww and have felt a little sick yesterday morning. Other than that nothing apart from the bleeding. 

To all that are bleeding - fingers crossed and lets hope it sticks. 

KellyC77 - I feel I am in exactly the same boat as you. Want to feel excited about the BFP, but have the nagging doubts as to why I am bleeding and have been for so long. sending lots of    and   vibes.

Good Luck to everyone testing soon,    to all the BFP's and   to all the BFN's thinking of you all. 

Even though I have not posted for a while I would like to say a huge thanks to you all as I have still been reading every post and it has helped me loads to get through this 2WW,


----------



## Kellyc77

hey *welshlass* it sounds like we are in the same boat honey&#8230; and its horrible! My symptoms are exactly the same as yours&#8230; are you going to have a blood test on Monday? They told me they need two tests 48 hours apart so that they can see if the hcg levels double&#8230; my period pains and back ache are killing me but I think it might be miscarriage from what I've looked up! Am gonna try and not look up anymore symptoms over the weekend if I can!

Hope you're ok and we get through this long weekend wait! pm if you want anytime

good luck everyone and enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## welshlass812

HI *KellyC*. Hopefully the hospital will do bloods. I am not able to speak to them until Monday so won't know what they decide to do until then. I have been looking at all the symptoms and was shocked when I had a BFP as the symptoms suggest it should be a BFN. 
On my first IVF I had a chemical miscarriage but my OTD was a lot sooner. I prob test around 8dp3dt then and it was a positive and was showing a negative by the OTD. so you can never tell. 
I have a fibroid measuring 4cm. So the bleeding could be from that. But it also could be from a lot of other things. So I am just going to relax over the weekend and try not to think about it.

My pains and bleeding tend to be a lot more in the morning and ease as the day goes on. fingers crossed and prayers to us all. 
Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies welshlass812 and Kelly c..... Fingers crossed for you bunnies and  For you both .....sounds positive though xxxx

I've a question as my clinic not open today .... So I think I'm 12dp 5 dt today and mt otd was yesterday which you all know was sadly bfn!!! 

I took my last two cyclogest one in the morning and one in the evening ....

My worry is .....if I am pregnant ( wishful thinking ) could this make me loose it by stopping cyclogest ?? Do we need to keep taking them to help along the little embie ? 

Or if I am pregnant will it make no diffrnt as it should just stick there now 


Some people on here have said there clinic say wait till af comes but my clinic said when I phoned yesterday no bloods needed it hpt is negative Nd if no period by a week test again lol

I just think we pay so much and they are just so vague with there information 

Could anyone please help as I'm a little worried now xx but nothing I can do as cyclogest have finished now so I should probably have period soon I am getting niggly period pains 

Sorry about such. Confused.com but I tried googling it and can't seem yo find a straight answer and it's worrying as people have said if no F they still keep taking meds


----------



## Kellyc77

well I will be thinking of you this weekend too *welshlass* I have a fibroid that I only found out through ivf but I don't think its that &#8230; the cramps are really low down and back ache so its either af or losing it and its hard to relax about that isn't it!! You really can't tell so am gonna have to just wait!

*in sha allah* I think you should continue taking it until your af arrives as you never know, and you said you tested late on previous pregnancies. They do like you to take extra progesterone to help the implantation &#8230;. I would take it till you test again as you don't want a positive test and not have taken it for a while BUT thats just my opinion hon&#8230;.

  xxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks Kelly's.....but I have none left now


----------



## Loz2013

Hi sharry can u add me for OTD 17 April ivf/Icsi thank you xx


----------



## Mango2383

Hello ladies
Thanks for ignoring my posts.
Good luck to all of u anyway.


----------



## FifiJJ

Mango2383 -there were a couple of replies to your posts, I think you might have missed them. This is a horrible stressful time for everyone. Hope you get through this and get your BFP, everyone on here will only be wishing you the very best. X


----------



## chocolate buttons

Sharry can you add me for the 9th April otd please


thanks


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Just what I was going to say Fiji. In sha and Marimar both replied. It's so hard to do personals on here when there are so many people but I'm sorry if you feel as if we haven't been supportive. I often don't get replies to my posts but hearing what everyone else is dealing with often answers my own questions. There are a number of people who have had bfn and then later got BFP when they tested. Try to remain positive and remember, if we don't reply, it's not because we don't care, often it's because we are dealing with our own dilemmas (which sounds selfish I know!) hope your ok x


----------



## Kellyc77

echo the other ladies&#8230; *mango* ti wasn't intentional and I didn't scroll back far enough to read but now I have. I hope you're ok, I think its because a few of us ladies have had bleeding and cramping and its freaked us out big time. Doesn't mean we don't care. Is today your otd or do you have a few more days to wait as I had to wait till day 14-16 after egg collection??

Hope all other ladies are doing ok. *in aha allah* is your doctors or clinic open at the weekend? If its nhs like mine I doubt it but thought would they give you some until your af arrives??

I know you shouldn't but can't help be in knicker watch which hasn't got any better&#8230; am doing my own head in and need to stop looking up miscarry symptoms! Why do we do it eh!

welcome to the 2ww *loz* hope you're all ok

xxxx  to everyone xx


----------



## welshlass812

Hi *mango*Sorry you feel like you are not having any support, this is a very stressful time for all. I replied to your concerns but as a group message. Keep positive as I also tested a negative the same time as you and now have a positive the week after. What I have done in the last week since the bleeding and the negative is take the week off work, rested everyday, no caffeine, drink lots of water and try to avoid any stressful events. Hope everything turns out well for you. 

*in aha allah* could you give your chemist or Boots or Tesco a ring as some chemists offer an over the counter progesterone cream that you could maybe use. I would still use my progesterone or try and get some more or in another format until you knew for certain. Maybe speak to the chemist or NHS direct fistly. If you are on the NHS then there is an on-call consultant available on the weekends. Just need to ring the hospital switchboard and ask for the on call IVF consultant. 
Thinking of you too KellyC over this weekend, fingers crossed. Hope your bloods results are high for Monday 

Good luck everyone


----------



## lucemazza

Hi all x
Mango you were not intentionally ignored a few ladies replied. I see you don't officially test until the 7th so I think and pray you just tested a little early. Sometimes these things take time.

This board is so busy so sometimes things get missed. Seems heaps of people doing treatment in April. My clinic was heaving yesterday when I popped in. They hadn't returned my call and I needed more cyclogest luckily I'm ten minutes Away.

Ladies spotting and cramping don't give up yet it's not over til OTD.

Kelly thinking of you sweetie xx let me know how you go.

Excuse lack personals but I'm on phone and hard to do.

Love to all
Luce x


----------



## Loz2013

Hi ladies hope your all doing ok, baby dust to you all  AFM I just got my  embies put in this morning, a blasto and a morula, so fingers crossed its second time lucky, will go through posts and catch up on everyone  xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone,

Welcome to the 2ww Loz2013! I just read your signature and see you got a bumper crop of eggs this time round so that's good.  Let's hope your little embies stick  

Mango - I echo what the other girls have said.  There are so many of us on here this month, it's really hard to keep track. We are all in the same boat yet individually in our own tunnels of stress! No one on here would intentionally ignore you - hope you're okay.

Kellyc - not long til Monday now.  I really do hope your bloods are okay.  I've got my blood test at 8am on Monday so hopefully the clinic will call with the results in the afternoon.  I did another First Response today and the line was darker so that seems good.  Went to Superdrug earlier and  bought a cb digital to do on Monday morning - I've spent £40 on tests this week alone   DH is looking at golf bags for £100 though so I don't care!!

In sha Allah - why are you taking two cyclogest a day?  That must be a nightmare for you!  I'm sure you can get hold of some more somewhere before Monday, like the others have suggested.

Weshlash - sounds like you're having a stressful time too.  I hope your BFP stays that way.  My sister in law had a big bleed early on and everything was fine so try and keep positive until you know what's going on.  I know it's easier said than done though.

To EVERYONE else on here, thinking of you and big hugs  

Looking forward to a night on the sofa tonight with The Voice and a home made shepherds pie   lol

Polly
X


----------



## mrsj12

Mango - I'm really sorry you felt ignored. I find it a huge challenge keeping up with personals on this board. It's absolutely not intentional, just so much going on. I hope you find that you were possibly just a little early testing. 

Kellyc how are you holding up? I've got everything crossed for you.  

Welcome to the 2ww Loz.

Welsh lass put your feet up and relax, like you say it could be the fibroid. Lots of women have bleeds and go on to have a h&h 9 months.

Butterfly really sorry to hear your news. I really do hope that you get a miracle someday.

Sorry to all those I've not been able to mention. Hope your 2ww is going quickly and stress free (wishful thinking?!).


----------



## MariMar

*Mangooooooooo*, don't disappear so soon! I totally responded to you (look at today at 7.55am) - you and I are the dreaded early testers and in the same boat, with about the same OTD. Other ladies responded, too - think you must have just missed it! It's hard to keep track, this thread goes speedily... But you must feel a bit better with all the response you just got  We're all in the same boat here, which hopefully will help you (and the rest of us!).

Bored, bored and grumpy with the 2ww. Stupid BFN. Thought I might be getting my period (felt a bit weird) but nothing. Nothing at all down there! Seriously, I am envying ladies with spotting because at least it shows your bits are still functional  Don't want a period, just would have loved an implantation red flag... Not to be! We'll see what Wednesday yields, but I'm trying to be philosophical... Again!

Just going to have to watch Game of Throne with a curry to distract myself.

Hope you all have a good weekend, with only good surprises!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls can I join you? I had a 7 cell day 3 embryo transferred on Thursday. My nerves are shattered :-/


----------



## MojoJojo780

@Mango2383 - try and keep the faith my lovely. I've only just logged on today so not ignoring you - promise  

If you had a 3dt and are only 11dpt then it could be a false negative, try and not do any more tests until test day. I know how hard it is - for both my previous fresh cycle and FET cycle I was constantly peeing on sticks and all it did was torment me more. I've vowed this time round to not buy any pregnancy tests and going to try and leave it until test day. Keep the faith.

I'm booked in for ET tomorrow at midday - we have 6 embies hopefully still going - I'm hoping I get a phone call tomorrow morning saying at least 3 are still going and we can go to Tuesday for a blastocyst transfer.

Thanks for the OHSS tips, I have been pn a high protein diet and start every morning with a spirulina smoothie and have lots of quinoa, chicken and milk  every day - I'm not an inch as bad as I was in my previous fresh cycle but that's not to say that I'm not bloated or in a bit of pain. I got an ovarian torsion last time round (I now know what 'acute pain' means). My consultant at the Lister reckons I should've been hospitalised but hey ho - you live and learn. This is why we forked out that bit more to be treated at The Lister - they reassured me that I would be closely monitored and they wouldn't allow that to happen again and it hasn't so I'm pleased. I just want to have some good news at the end of all of this.

Sharry - can I be pedantic - can you change my IVF listing to IMSI please? My DH's swimmers have been historically terrible and then I put him on an aggressive strategy to sort his swimmers out. I was amazed at the difference. For any of you with the same problem get your man to start taking proxeed - mine did two sachets a day for about 4 weeks - went from 97% abnormal to 75% abnormal, all grade one sperm selected for our IMSI procedure and we've been told the improvement was so great we could've just gone with straight forward ICSI/IVF. IT's not cheap but worth every penny - to the point that if this cycle doesn't work (please god) I am confident enough to think there could be a chance of us getting pregnant naturally... Try proxeed - the stuff is amazing. My DH also had 6 weeks of acupuncture (I've been having it on and off for 8 months and I swear by it) - its not as well documented but acupuncture for poor swimmers is a quick fix - that and a good diet - happy to off load what I have learn over the past 18 months of any of you would like more info?

So fingers and toes crossed our mini-mes keep going until Tuesday.

Keep the faith ladies and big, big hugs to you all x


----------



## chocolate buttons

Just after the last comment i'm wondering how many times people have to do the progesterone pessary? i have to do it 3 times a day...i thought that was normal..but maybe not  x


----------



## MojoJojo780

I'm twice but have been known to use three in one day.

I can't see the harm - it's all about keeping your lining thick and to help with implantation and then to maintain a pregnancy so it can't hurt. I wouldn't worry.

I don't think there's anything 'normal' when comparing IVF/ICSI/IMSI cycles - they vary so I wouldn't fret about that.

xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies thank you for all your suggestions I just rang the on call nurse and she said no need to carry on the cyclogest as it could mask any sighns of pg
She just said test again in a week is no sighn of af 
I keep getting a fee minutes of period typo aims here and there 
Mango sorry if you thought you were being ignored but this thread moves so fast sometimes it's very difficult I keep up xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi chocolatebuttons - maybe it's the dose they feel would work for you based on your initial blood screening tests?

I'm on the crinone gel this time round which is inserted vaginally so sorry I can't help.  Actually, not sure why some clinics go for gel over pessary or vice versa - everywhere seems to be so different.

Good luck with everything doll.

Polly X


----------



## chocolate buttons

Yes Polly maybe you're right  thanks xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm on crinone gel to. I think it also depends on whether you do a frozen transfer or fresh xx


----------



## Mango2383

Hello ladies, i am so very sorry. I know its no excuse but im so unbelievably depressed.i apologise for my harsh post. Just had two calls this week from my husbands bros wife and husbands sister to say they both expecting,  it knocked me for 6! Im happy for them but so bitter for myself. And this morning when i came on i thought no one had replied and DH was being unsupportive as usual. 
I just lost it. Sorry
It does look like it is over tho had large amount of brown/greyish goo coming out of me and when i wiped little streaks of blood were there. Im so deflated this cycle.


----------



## lucemazza

Mango don't give up yet. It's not gushing red blood so can still be implantation. I have bored all the ladies on here so many times but I has that with my first go at IVF six years ago swore blind it was over. Really was an emotional wreck and had a blazing row with DH has he had been keeping three pregnancies from
Me for over 5 months. Anyway I did my bloods on test day and it was positive. 

It's very hard when people close to you are getting pregnant you feel you are a failure and very let down.  I've been there. Walked put of m and s as saw too
Many buggies.  Doesn't help my SIS in law has had 3 pregnancies by accident and my brother shouts loudly about it. 

We are all here for you hang on there. Xx

Look after yourself try and do something nice even go for a walk tomorrow alone to clear your head a bit. 

Good luck 
Luce xx


----------



## Mango2383

Thank you Lucemazza, my clinic dont do a blood test,they use the strip tests. I havent tested again since 11dpt3dt, will just wait its one more day. 
I think i would have felt worse if they hadnt told me, i can imagine they prob found it difficult to but still doesnt make me feel any better. Your spot on i do feel a failure, that is exactly the term i used today when describing how i felt to dh (who just dismissed me) 
U dont think its over? Ive had no feelings, symptoms or anything since the ohss stopped which was around 4dpt.


----------



## KateAbroad

So so hard for everyone! Been reading your posts ladies and sitting on sofa on 3dpt on my second cycle and was feeling horribly sad and depressed. It helps so much hearing that other people are finding things tough as sometimes with all the other pregnancies around it is easy to feel abnormal and a failure, just so tough. Hope everyone on 2ww sleeps well tonight and wakes up tomorrow feeling a little happier. We will all find that happiness one day just in our own time and our own journey, however tough that is!


----------



## shadow2013

Mango ...im pleased youve come back my love. This forum is a great source of strength and advice but sometimes we can miss posts. Keep calm its not over till you have a neg test and af as I discovered. This journey is hard and no one understands unless they have gone thru it. Believe in yourself and keep talking to dh ... make him understand how you feel.

kateabroad ... 2nd timer myself and I found it way harder than the first. But now planning round three ... I hope you get a bfp, you have to keep positive and don't fixate on symptoms, meds can create then or not so just keep pos till ptd.


----------



## Loz2013

Hiya ladies, it's such a rollercoaster ride of emotions we have to go through to try and achieve our dream isn't it!  But ff is such a good place to talk to each other about our emotions, worries, good or bad news or to vent our frustration!. For me due to the bad round  last time I think to myself it will end up being the same bad end results, I am a trying to be a bit positive this time around. Sorry to hear about the ladies who have had the BFN, my heart goes out to you big hugs  Congratulations on the ladies with there BFP excellent news, gives us a little bit of hope  were all in this together xxx


----------



## KateAbroad

Loz2013 going to join you on the trying to be positive wagon! X


----------



## Mango2383

Thank you Shadow, the whole reason i came on this forum was advice and support from people who understand, having been there themselves because people around me just dont. I just feel completely alone.
The amount of people havin babies around me this year is crazy its as if there was a power shortage 9 months ago or everyone was really bored!! 
Anyway fingers crossed i get some surprising positive news on monday xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey mango2383..... Chin up lovely it's still early yet isn't it ,,,,I know it's horrible when you have a row with partner as you just seem to think you are going through this on your own when this should be a time when they are bring the most supportive 

Just rest and try not to worry like all the other ladies have said ,,,,,


----------



## FifiJJ

Mango2383 -good to see you back  it's impossible to be happy for others when you're in the midst of this I think, it is just all consuming isn't it? I had a huge row with my DH last week for being unsupportive, I think it's the emotions and hormones, they send you doolally! Until AF is properly here, it's not over. Sending you a huge hug and hope you're feeling better. 

Lucemazza -good grounding advice for those ladies without their BFPs yet  keeping everything crossed for you this time too hun! X

Kellyc77 -I've also been on knicker watch, you think you'll get your BFP and then it's all good, but the anxiety doesn't stop!!! I refuse to let the 'M' word into my head or even think about it.... No no no no no!!!

Loz2013 -yay!! Such a great number of eggs much better than your last one, so you have a great chance, have everything crossed for you!

PollyWolly -hooray, that is great news! I've spent loads on test too... I don't care! I know it doesn't work for everyone but I found it really reassuring and gave me an odd sense of control. We were self-funded so frankly it's a drop in the ocean compared to the overall costs! 

MariMar -the 2ww , it just drives you insane! Fingers crossed for everything g this week. 

Twinangelsmummy83 -welcome! I def found the waiting for the embryos to divide the most unnerving bit of this, sent me completely crazy. Hope you can take a deep breath for the next few days at least as it's too early for any symptoms so you can have a break 

MojoJoJo80 -keeping everything crossed for your call today! Sounds like you really have been through the mill. Good news that The Lister have been so good, I do keep hearing people rave about them. And good advice re proxeed! 

Chocolate buttons -mine is twice a day, but every clinic seems quite different!

In sha Allah -keeping everything crossed that you're a late tester 

KateAbroad -hello! This process is just horrible, makes you feel so down... Have everything crossed for you hun X

Shadow2013 -hope you're doing well hun X

Hi to everyone else, hope you're keeping well!

Xxxx


----------



## Loz2013

Mango -  I understand how frustrating it can be,  also with my partner I noticed this time around he seemed to be getting more moody, and I was thinking to my self for Christ sake I'm the one going through all the injections etc etc so one day I said right were going for a walk with the dog it's a nice day and night make you feel better, so we did, cut story short,  we sat on a bench and I said right what's wrong, and he eventually  told me how frustrated he felt that how there people in this world that just fall pregnant and not look after them properly or hurt them or give them away and then there is us that want our own wee family and I have to see you go through all this all over again to try achieve our dream, life just don't seem fair!  We sat there for about an hour chatting away about it, by the time we came home we were a lot happier, we got our feelings and fears out. Men can sometimes be hard when it comes to there feelings!. Stay strong  hun try keep positive xx

To the ladies who are testing today, lots of good luck and baby dust to you,  have my fingers crossed.  Sorry Im not good at personals, so to the rest of you ladies hope your all ok and stay strong.     xxxx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Good morning ladies,

Well I got the call I wanted - and it's really good news!

All 6 of our embies are still going - I am sooooooo pleased!

We have x4 8 cell grade 1 embies
x1 6 cell grade 1 embie
x1 5 cell grade 1 embie.

So we are now going for a 5 day transfer at 10:20 on Tuesday. Gosh - I'd convinced myself last night that we would only have 1 or 2 left and we would be transferring both today. Just shows that sometimes our minds torment us the most. Fingers toes and everything crossed that come Tuesday they're all still doing well. 

Thank you for your messages - I can't believe it's taken me so long to get involved on forums - massive support - I am a donut for going it alone for so long.

Mango - I hope you're feeling a little bit more positive today. It's totally cool to get upset - we all understand how you feel and it doesn't help if the men in our lives aren't being as supportive as they need to be.

Good luck to all of you who are testing today.

Big big love to you all xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

MojoJojo780 -woo hoo, that's brilliant news!!! So happy for you, you've got an excellent set of embies there so you'll be great for Tuesday I reckon, hooray!

Loz2013 -that's lovely that you and DH managed to speak like that. We have to go through so much, it's hard to remember it affects them too. Especially as blokes always like to fix things, but they are completely powerless in this process. Good to remember 

X


----------



## busybee07

Hello all
Mango hope u r ok, I did recall welcoming u to the thread, I'm new here too, and sometimes we all have too much going on to reply individually.

Mojojojo fantastic news!

I'm itching to do a home test now, 10 days post transfer today! Thankfully I don't have a test to hand! Roll on OTD 10.4 !


----------



## MojoJojo780

Busybee007 - don't test!!!

Be strong like bull and try and wait until test day. I have the same strategy - I'm not letting myself near any tests until test day and am glad there are none in the house. Be strong 

xx


----------



## Loz2013

Mojo Jojo  Well done on getting to blasto so happy for you, all the best for your transfer xx

Busy bee - back away from the pees sticks lol xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

*mojo* fantastic news will be thinking of you on ET day!

*busybee* its soooo hard not to test isn't it! Did you have a 3 or 5dt as if its 5 then?? Ooooh decisions!!

*Loz* thats lovely for your husband to share like that, I felt exactly the same when DH moaned or was down and you're trying to be positive and the one sticking needles in you or suppositories etc and wondering why are you down!!

*Fifijj* welcome to knicker watch! Does my head in&#8230; have definitely decided not to keep going online with symptoms now! You get rid of one lot of anxiety and a new batch arrives! Hope you're doing well hon. I did another test today just to keep checking&#8230; still BFP!

*mango* hope you're feeling better today honey??

*in sha allah* how are things with you today? Has your af arrived or not??

*kateabroad* I hope you're feeling better too honey? How have you been doing??

Well its raining here so am snuggled up on the sofa giving instructions to dh putting up flat pack furniture.. now that is enough to test a marriage! 

have a lovely day lovely ladies

xxxx


----------



## Jrz82111

Hi all,

My name is Jessica and I would like to join your group. Have Been stalking it for weeks! Ha! I had my ET yesterday. Everything's had been going really well but when we went in yesterday we were told that even though it was a 5 day transfer it was a little slow making it to blast and was at the stage of a cavitating morula. This is the stage right before blast. My acupuncturist is trying to reassure me that this is not bad and will probably go to blast in its normal environment and timing of fertilization and transfer might not have matched up and if they transferred it a few hours later it may have been a blast by then. I am trying not to be discouraged but I'm not finding too much info out there. I have been glued to google since yesterday. I am not even sure if I have any frosties as the embryologist was taking them to later in the day or day 6 to see if they went to blast so that they could be frosties. This is my first ivf cycle and nothing really seems to be wrong with me, I mean my AMH isn't the best for someone 31 but it isn't horrible either. My husband had morphology issues but has been using proxeed for months and it seems I have helped. The plan from the beginning was icsi but when we went for ER, they had been happy with DH sample and were happy to do ivf. I said I want to continue with icsi as that's what I was prepared for and they were fine with that. So here I am now in the 2ww and I can tell it's going to be a long one!! If anyone knows anything about cavitating morula please let me know.

I wish you all the best in your 2ww. May it be as stress free as possible and end with a nice BFP x


----------



## Loz2013

*JRZ* welcome - I have a morula and a blast on board, the blast is only a grade BC I've looked on line and apperently it's not a excellent grade Wich has worried me a bit, but read some lovely stories of people conceiving with bad grades, so Im staying positive  fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Busybee07/MojoJojo780/Loz2013 -well done at staying strong and not testing! I was rubbish!!! It gives me a strange sense of control... But it doesn't answer any questions as you can't trust either a negative or a positive, so it is a bit of a pointless waste of money really  

Kellyc77 -your message really made me laugh because I'm sat here staring at a test I've just done, still BFP, yay! I'm also debating ordering some more cheapies from amazon (literally £2.80 for 15), but feel I should get over it really! I have 2 left in the house -a CB digital which I want to use next Friday to check it says 3-4 weeks and a cheap one. I really need to get out more don't I?!?!!   Roll on the 22nd (my scan date!). How are you feeling? Has the bleed stopped? I'm having loads of twinges, have decided they're reassuring rather than a worry!

Hi Jessica/Jrz82111 -welcome! It's really hard not to stress, but that all sounds really positive to me. Your morula will grow better inside you than it will in the lab so it's in the best place to give it the very best chance. Morula is just before blast, so I'm sure it will get there -it just wanted to be back in mummy  If my situation gives you any hope, I responded poorly to the drugs, had 2 follicles, 3 eggs, only 1 fertilised and had a 2 day transfer, and got my BFP last week! You are in a much stronger position so I think you can feel really positive about it. Fingers crossed for your frosties.

Loz2013 -we have no idea what happens once it's put back, a low grade could change to a high grade in a couple of days! One of my friends had 2 low grade embies put back in on a 3 day transfer, they told her they didn't look great... They were surprised they fertilised as the eggs looked such poor quality and she had a perfect baby boy, so keep the faith!

X


----------



## In sha Allah

Kelly...... Hey how are you ?
Still no af had bizarre dream this morning and the nurse was poking me with something that made me bkeed actually woke up thinking I had started
I am getting light headed ness and a bit shaky so times 
Ermm don't know what to think 
I am definatly having sensations of af really down though 
I'm also on knicker watch lol
Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Jrz82111

Thanks Loz! Glad you read some positive stuff! My acupuncturist just emailed me to stay away from the net! Lol. Sometimes I am my own worst enemy. But time to start thinking positively. Hope you get your bfp!

Thank you fifi for your encouraging words! Hopefully I will get the same results as you! Congrats on your bfp! Best wishes in the next nine months x


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Yet another weekend going for a relaxed breakfast with DH, and EVERYONE seems to be preggo or have a newborn. Seriously?! Even walked through a street market and there was a pregnant-design mannequin. And it wasn't a pregnancy clothes stand or anything! Really don't know if it was always this way and I just didn't notice, but damn... Thankfully there was a big rush of pregnancies amongst my friends, but it's just passed - their babies are now a few months old. Does seem to happen in waves, though, so I'm bracing myself for the next one - feel for you, *Mango*, keep having dreams that my little sister is pregnant, and though of course I'd be happy for her, I can't really imagine how I'd take it behind closed doors!

*Chocolate*: I'm on the Crinone pessaries, in the front door, 1 per day. Had no idea people could be on a few a day! God knows mine leak out so much I probably should be on a couple, too 

*AFM* 11dp3dt now... So OTD Wednesday, but as I said, tested yesterday and nada. Mango, thinking of you as I also had symptoms right after ET, then nothing for about 5 days, now I've got cramping and... I would barely call it spotting, it's kind of like the Crinone being very very faintly coloured, but when I pit the applicator in there was a tiny bit if blood when it came out. I don't know about anyone else, but I can only assume these are AF signs - too late for implantation, and the timing is sort of right. Plus my BFN on 10dp3dt. Guess I just have to wait, as do we all!

Big hugs to everyone, whether BFN, BFP, or just impatiently 2wwaiting!


----------



## Kellyc77

*marimar* its strange isn't when you're doing ivf everyone is pregnant&#8230; its hard when its close family or friends as my sis in law and best friend both fell pregnant on the first weekend trying and are now 4 months! Gutting! My other best friend is 6 months but took a bit longer to get pregnant so weirdly I felt a bit better about it! How horrid is that! I ignore women in the street as I just end up staring at them now! I am 15dp6dt and having spotting and bleeding sometimes but had bfp and blood test so don't discount implantation bleeding hon.

*in sha allah* am doing ok&#8230; trying to stay positive today and not think (yeah right) about tomorrows blood test and what happens next&#8230;. Your symptoms are playing havoc on your mind aren't they. I hope you are feeling better soon.

*fifijj* what are we like!! I have them all laid out next to each other to keep comparing the lines and to check they are still positive&#8230; my cb today said 2-3 weeks pregnant and on Friday it was 1-2 weeks so I hope thats a good sign! I didn't know amazon did cheap ones I have spent a bloody fortune! I think I may get some so I can keep checking as it does make me feel better! I know we should both get out more but I don't want too! . The bleeding is still there but not as bad since I have been putting pessaries up door no 2 again! But my god the progesterone injection is horrendous&#8230; my DH won't/can't do it so am twisting myself into a contortion to get it in my ever growing bum! The needle is over 2 inches long and thick I nearly passed out when I saw it! Your twinges sound like a good sign hon&#8230; that the little embie is burrowing itself right in there!

welcome *jrz8211* I had cavitating morula on day 5 but they waited till day 6 and they finally arrived at blast so I bet your acupuncturist is right and they will get there naturally&#8230; sometimes they just take that little bit longer. My frozen embie was a caveatting morula that took till 10pm on day 6 to get to blast when the clinic called&#8230; just slow little sods!

big hugs and  to everyone xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Well ladies just want to say I feel like being swallowed up by the ground I think the ugly af is showing her face feel such a failure !!!!! 
It's so painful too
Just gonna go home and go straight to bed xx


----------



## Kellyc77

*in sha allah* am so sorry af arrived when we never want it to! Sending you a big  xxx


----------



## Loz2013

In Sha Allah when is your OTD?  if it is AF I'm truly sorry that it has not worked for you this time around, it truly is unfair  give yourself  some time to grieve or a relaxing wknd break if you can, or pamper yourself  will you be trying again? Stay strong xx hugs xx


----------



## chocolate buttons

Well i'm having a bit of a down day...yesterday had some very slight pink jelly stuff in mucus...today there's been more pink when i wipe although not every time...i'm 11dp3dt so it could be a late implantation i suppose or...it's the start of AF coming :-( 

My OTD is Wednesday 9th...still 3 days to go...just feeling that it's not going to to work for me......


----------



## mrsj12

In sha Allah I hope it's not af but if it is I'm sending you  . This journey can get so tough. 

Kellyc the change in weeks on the cb test sounds positive!! 

Loz, what's your OTD? 

Marimar I know what you mean about feeling like everyone is pregnant. I feel like I've been left behind. 

Chocolate buttons I know you are bound to worry but one thing I've learnt is everyone's symptoms etc are different. Don't count yourself out, there's still a few days to go. 

It's been a strange day for me, no 'real' symptoms. A few twinges that feel a bit like af but I wonder if it's my mind playing tricks on me? It's 6dp3dt for me, so another week to go. Off to manchester this week to see JT in concert so at least I can distract myself with some retail therapy.


----------



## busybee07

Aww chocolate buttons, sends you virtual hugs! I was told that spotting or pink/ brown discharge could be expected, so hang in there.
I'm so itching to test early, just have the one hpt that the clinic gave me though, so have to hang on for another 4 days


----------



## chocolate buttons

Thanks BusyBee  i must admit i was very tempted to test today and see if it was negative...i just have the test they gave me for 3 days time...but i've decided im going to resist and wait til otd


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi my otd was last Friday which was a negative 
Definatly is af as it's painful and clotty
Thanks for all your support ladies you are an absoloutly fantastic group xxxx I would have gone mad on this journey if I didn't hàve this forum xxxx
But I suppose it's my time to leave now as I have no ourpose to be on here 
The very best of luck to you all 
Xx


----------



## chocolate buttons

Sorry to hear that In Sha Allah :-( will you be trying again?xx


----------



## Loz2013

Mrsj12 my  OTD is 17th April with two  V.I.E on board (Very Important Embies lol) 
1 blast Grade BC and a Morula  they were transferred  yesterday so still got a way to go xx 

Chocolate Buttons try stay positive you still got 3 days to go, it's not over yet xx


----------



## Cloclo15

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here before but wanted some advice before I give up hope. 

I am 8dp5dt of one 3bb blast and one early blast. I just took a test after driving back from London for 2 hours (so no weeing!) on a ClearBlue digital and got a BFN. At this exact time on my first cycle i got a BFP with my DS. My OTD is Weds.

Do you think that this is most probably it for this cycle? I know I'm not at OTD yet but I'm pretty sure that AF would be due on Tues and ClearBlue says that it is 97% accurate for two days before. Has anyone had a negative at this point and gone on to get a positive?


----------



## Ditzy74

Hi ladies
I'm  7dp5dt & until now have only had really mild niggles. Me & hubby   This morning & this afternoon I have had brown spotting. I still have mild cramps. Is this anything to worry about? 
Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

In sha Allah -I am so so sorry to hear that, it's been such a roller coster and I was so sure you might just test late. I am gutted for you and sending you a huge hug   Look after yourself X


----------



## Loz2013

Cloclo- welcome  try stay positive still early days, it just might be different this time around. Fingers crossed for you xx

*ditzy* it could be a good sign  , but I was advised to try avoid sexual intercourse during the 2ww xx


----------



## Ditzy74

Thanks loz. I see a lot of people are told to avoid intercourse but we were told it was ok to carry on as normal. Strange how the info changes from place to place   Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Kellycc77 -yes, from Amazon you can get these strips, £2.80 for 15 (you need to have a little pot to pee into, but so cheap I don't care really!). I keep checking mine are actually getting darker... Haha, I just can't help it! Poor you in the progesterone injection, that sounds grim hun  do you have to have that because of the bleed? Good that the bleed is slowing down, all coming together for you!

Chocolate buttons -it's not over yet hun and def worth holding on until OTD if you can. If you decide not to, the only ones worth testing early with are the First Response ones. I was testing positive on those but still negative on all others (yes, I was a tad obsessive... I don't recommend it!). 

Mrsj12 -don't stess about the no symptoms, I didn't have any at that stage either -enjoy JT!

Busybee07 -eek, only 4 days to go, stay strong! 

Loz2013 -love the VIE!! 

Cloclo15 -welcome! I think every pregnancy is different so you shouldn't rule anything out until OTD. I found only the First Response were accurate at your stage, ignore what they say on the pack, that isn't always the case. Keeping everything crossed for you X

Ditzy74 -I reckon that all sounds fine, brown spotting seems quite normal. I had the tiniest bit which I put down to implantation, but who knows really! I was told intercourse was fine, I know someone who was told to have intercourse afterwards to help with implantation and others like Loz2013 told to abstain -argh!! If it were definitely a problem, we'd all be told to abstain I reckon. Many clinics are very cautious I guess. 

X


----------



## Loz2013

*ditzy -* wow wish they would all keep to the same rules! I'm worried to do anything now since been told to try avoid it during 2ww (sigh) lol when is your OTD? Fingers crossed for your BFP  xxx


----------



## Ditzy74

Loz- I know, crazy. I was quite happy to keep my legs crossed during the 2ww but once hubby knew it was ok he wouldn't stop trying his luck  
My OTD is this Thursday 10th April. Was feeling all negative about it as I'd had no symptoms really but feeling a bit better now. I thought it was too late to be implantation bleed, but who knows!!  
I see you've just had your et. How are you feeling? Hope you get your BFP  
Xxx


----------



## Cloclo15

Thanks for the replies ladies. I got the BFP with my son using a First Response so I suppose there may be hope. I don't think I will hold my breath though!

I have always avoided intercourse on 2ww but not sure if we were given any advice either way!


----------



## Loz2013

*Ditzy -*it could be old implantation blood working its way down? Try stay positive till Thursday  my fingers are crossed for you  10 days seem a life long away for me, I've a few things on this week so should pass the time a little. Xx


----------



## Mango2383

Hi ladies, 
I understand how hard it is to keep up with the post now! 
In sha allah thanks fir ur advice soory for ur news, i hope u do try again.
Fifijj, i find it impossible to be happy, ur right, of course i want them and thrre babies to be happy but if u kno im going thru this pick a better time to tell me ur preggers. 
Good luck for u anyway!
Loz2013 that is brilliant u wer able to speak to ur dh, mines not so easy to discuss things like this with.
Thank u mojojojo im having brown discharge but im feeling alot more positive. Its my otd tomorrow and i havent poas since 11dpt so fingers crossed hoping its positive. 
Sorry busybee i must hav missed ur post and i was on a downward spiral that day please excuse me! 
Hi Kellyc77 i actually feel a lot better now will prob be crappy tomo tho!
Marimar trust me behind closed doors im a wreck to my dis in laws face im brilliant. What gets me about her in particular is that she knew the stages i was at i used to talk to her alot i feel betrayed by her for telling me when shes four months pregnant on the day i had my embryo transfer!! She knew id had transfer but still told me, im confused as to why she did not tell me after the three months like she did with my MIL. Shocked me.
Anyway i hav brown discharge, just a lil now no other symptoms could i be pregnant?


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi in sha Allah, I'm sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Hi, I'm 3dp6dt! Can I please join? Can't sleep as you can see by time of post lol! Argh! 2ww!! Xxx


----------



## mrsj12

Welcome Cbeck82! 

Mango, if it's just brown then I think it's poss a good sign. As you can see by the thread, lots of ladies get brown discharge and go on to have their BFP!! Brown = old so could be implantation or similar that's taken a while to work itself out of your system.   

Is it just me or does everyone go from being quite positive one day to completely deflated the next??


----------



## Mango2383

Hi all just been to clinic, BFN for me. Oh well.really wish u all the best this feeling right now is awful!! Im hoping none of u feel that anytime soon. God Bless xxx


----------



## ssltw

Hi everyone, time for me to join you ladies for another month!

Sharry - please can you add me to the first page? Natural home insemination, OTD is 18th April.

Let's hope it's third time lucky for me!


----------



## Ditzy74

Hi ladies, looking for some advice please  
I'm now 8dp5dt, yesterday I had a bit of brown discharge but today it's bright red. Normally with my AF it's not as red & I suffer really badly pain wise. I have no pains today. There's quite a lot but not as much as AF. Should I be worried?? 
I'm waiting for my clinic to ring me back. 
Any advice would be great, thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Loz2013

*mango -* so sorry to hear you got a BFN, big hugs  Will you be trying again at some point?

*Ditzy-* I had bleeding 2 days before my OTD last time Which turned out to be AF  but everyone is different and some girls bleed during pregnancy and all is well.  praying it's good news for you xx   xxx


----------



## simi0100

Morning ladies - well I have had a pretty rough night last night not sleeping properly as I am still a bit bloated and feel like I have heartburn.  This morning I have completely lost my appetite and have only managed to eat (in tiny pieces) a little brevita biscuit.  Is this normal at 6dp5dt?  I think I have suffered mild OHSS symptoms but these went away a couple of days after ET and today is the first day I am feeling a bit ill again. 

I havent had any spotting or anything!

Would be glad to hear of anyone who has gone through something similar?  I am dying to test now but know I should wait!

Simi xx


----------



## Vicask

Hi sharry

Could you add me to the list please, had ICSI, text date is 20 April

Thanks


----------



## busybee07

mango- hugs, hope u are ok, look after urself 

ditzy-did the clinic call u back?just put ur feet up and try to relax -i know easier said and all that, but many do have bleeds in pregnancy. 

3 more sleeps (as my lil fella would say!) to go for me and im really knackered this morning. woke up sneezing and feeling tummy discomfort, looks like ive either caught a bug or the flu  really, really hate the cyclogest pessaries!


----------



## Laura200012001

Good morning ladies,

Only a quickie from me today. 

Mango, so sorry for your bfn, hats really poop news.
Kelly, good luck today, will be thinking of you.
Welcome ssltw.  
Mrsj12 yes it's a total up and down. It drives me mad! 
Welcome cbeck82
Welcome vicask
Hi busybee, how are you?
So sorry for you in sh Allah
Pixie, cloclo, lozz, ditzy, how are you all?

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope you are all ok too. 

Afm, I tested on Saturday and was a bfn, no af though, so I've waited, tested again today, and still bfn (no surprise there!), but still no af. So I guess our first clomid cycle is a no go, and it's just waiting for af to arrive to start the second go. 

Sharry can you please update me to bfn please 😥

XxxX


----------



## PollyWolly

Mrsj12 - yep. Completely get where you're coming from! Some days upbeat, others not. I am waiting for clinic to call with my blood hcg result so I am a bag of nerves atm. The nurse indicated it was a good sign that I got a pregnant 1-2 on the cb digital so it has got my hopes up I must admit.

Mango - so sorry to hear about your bfn. Only time will heal, I know from experience. Take care X

kellyc - any news yet??

Ditzy - keep the faith. I know it's hard but try and think positively.

Good luck everyone - hopefully my next post will be good news.

Polly X


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

, I am 9dp3dt and I have 3 sleeps to go until otd. Starting to itch to test but trying to be strong. This PUPO bubble is quite nice actually! I've had no bleeding but some sharp pains/ cramping for a while now. Not sure if it's good or not. It's so frustrating!! 

Have a lovely Monday.  X


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Ahhhh it deleted half of my message! I said congrats to those BFP and peeps who are pupo but in so sorry to those bfn. It's such a hard way to end this journey.

Stupid phone!!! Xx


----------



## mrsj12

2 more day Pixie and Hobs!! Not long. I did a 3dt too but I have to wait 13 days. So irritating how all clinics are different. Good luck. 

Pollywolly let u know how you get on. Everything crossed for you hun.  

So sorry Mango.    It's such a hard time. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Ditzy74

Thanks for all your positive messages ladies 
Unfortunately I'm still bleeding, no call from the clinic yet. I went to my doctors & I was checked over. Had a pt which unsurprisingly was negative.  
So looks like AF is def here  

Xxx


----------



## Loz2013

Oh Ditzy I'm truly sorry it has not worked out for you this time, please don't give up hope, your time will come  when I had my BFN last year we booked a week holiday away with me and hubby and just tried to relax and remain positive that mabey next time we will get lucky, mind you I'm petrified it won't work this time around and I have only 3 shots at this with NHS and this is my second round, but the whole process just drains you completely! Sending Hugs your way, and try keep  strong xx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi Girls,

Can I join please??  

My OTD is 15th, I am 4dp5dtr with 4 blasts on board. Feeling quite sickie yesterday and today but I am on pessaries and another hormone tablet so more than likely will be these making me feel sick and really bloated.....this is our 7th ICSI but it doesn't get any easier, I still want to go and test right now !!  
x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello ladies,

In a way I feel a bit guilty posting this but the clinic has just called and I have officially got my  .  Sharry, please can you add me to list.

After nearly 5 years of heartache and ops and tests and investigations, I really do hope this one sticks.  HCG was high at 294 so it could even be twins!

Quietly ecstatic but I know I have to keep cautious.  I am now in the 3ww for my scan.

Thank you everyone for your support and words of encouragement.

Polly X


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

congrats Pollywolly! Im so happy for you! xxxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Huge congrats PollyWolly!!! That is excellent news and soiunds so positive - I've everything crossed for you. I'm also in the 3ww (well, 2 weeks tomorrow) for the scan, honestly, it is almost as bad as the 2ww!).

Ditzy, Laura, Mango - I'm so sad to read your news, this process is so awful, sending you a huge  

Sorry for the lack of any more personals, but HELLO everyone else, hope you're all well and welcome to all the newbies!

X


----------



## Loz2013

Congratulations Polly that's excellent news,  good to hear some happy news,  very good betas so you might just have twins on board xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

hey ladies

well ladies its an official *BFP* as the clinic called and my hcg is now at 630 I think which is doubling and doing what it should be doing at this stage! So for any ladies who are having brown discharge or red ish blood I can say that sometimes it does not mean the worst.. I have had it (and still having it a bit) since last Wednesday so god knows what it was. I had convinced myself it was all game over. I will say that since using the pessaries in door no 2 than no 1 the red blood has slowed down loads. I am no medical expert but that can't be coincidence!!!

*pollywolly*huge congratulations too hon.

*ditzy* am so sorry hon I hope you're ok. Has your clinic called you yet Your symptoms sound exactly like mine!

For all those waiting for OTD I hope youre doing ok and am thinking of you all.

I am off home now so will do some personals later.

xxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Congrats Kelly! I'm so happy that BFP was confirmed today! It just shows that pregnancies don't follow the 'norm'!! Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

AMAZING news Kellyc77 - I have been thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. So happy for you! X


----------



## Ditzy74

Thanks ladies  

Kelly- congrats on your BFP Hun.   .  The clinic called me back & said it probably is AF due to the bleed for so long & the clots (sorry, tmi!). I have to test Thursday as a formality & ring it through. The cramps are setting in now so pretty much know it's def AF   
Fingers crossed for a h&h 9 months  

Congrats to everyone else with your BFP   xxx


----------



## KateAbroad

Sorry to jump on this thread without any personals. Quick question, is anyone on their 2 ww on a natural FET cycle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## welshlass812

Kelly - Congratulations on the BFP.  It has given me a lot of hope with the bleeding I am currently experiencing. 
I have rung my clinic this morning to say I am still showing a BFP but am also still bleeding (12 days of bleeding now). All I was told was it can happen and they just booked me in for a scan for 3 weeks time. They offered no blood tests. I rang my local GP who was very surprised and I am going in for my first bloods tomorrow and then on Thursday, so fingers crossed I have the same outcome.  My GP asked a lot more questions than the IVF clinic, I feel a lot more positive after speaking to them and I would personally recommend to all if you have any doubts or want a second opinion to just speak to local doctors. 
Sharry - could you update me to a *BFP* please.

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's now onto the 3WW for the scans - it seems so far away. I am booked in for the 28th.

Ditzy - Please don't give up, I have had all sorts of bleeding over the last 2 weeks, ranging from brown stringy to heavy red with lots of clots. I tested 14dp5dt and had a positive to my utter shock. fingers crossed for you 

Welcome to all the newbies.

So sorry to hear about the BFN sending big hugs


----------



## MariMar

Huge congrats *Polly* and *Kelly*! That is such great news, especially after so much drama (talking to Kelly for that)... It's reassuring to know that you can get crazy AF symptoms and have it still be a BFP.

*AFM*, I think that sadly it's BFN for me. I'm now 12dp3dt, had a BFN on 10dp3dt, and am pretty certain what I have now is AF. Not as heavy as usual, but there is no way anyone would call it "spotting"... Cramps, tired, pained and bleeding. And sad. Really sad. Had to hide out to cry at work this morning, and don't know how I'll be brave enough to even bother with the hpt on Wednesday, or contact the clinic / tell my family / tell the few friends I've told about the tx. After 2 years of TTC to no avail, I couldn't imagine anything working, so I thought this would affect me less than it has but I feel really down about it. *Ditzy* and *Mango*, I'm thinking if you two and hoping that things improve for you both, whatever that means for either of you...

 to all, and I hope for good outcomes for everyone - we've all been through a lot and deserve some good news!


----------



## Amyth

Hi everyone

I'm new on here but hope someone can give me any advice! I had fresh 3day 8 cell transfer on Friday 4th and testing date is 15th. Tonight I've started with a light brown discharge! Isn't it too early for implantation? I'm trying not to panic but after two failed cycles before it's easier said than done. I would like to think that it's too early for it to be all over, or am I just fooling myself? 

Any advice would be appreciated?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## Loz2013

Welcome Amyth  that could well be implantation, Brown is good as its old blood stay positive and fingers crossed for a BFP xxx

Marimar-my heart goes out to you, sorry you didn't get what you were wishing for, try take some time off to heal   will you be trying again in the future? Xx


----------



## mrsj12

Kelly and Polly I am SO pleased for you. Kelly you had such a tortured 2ww, I'm sure it's given others positive thoughts.   

A myth I agree with Loz brown is ok. And if you read back on kellyc's journey even red can be ok in the end. 

Ditzy I'm really sorry to hear your news. This thread is such a roller coaster and mix of emotions.  

Kateabroad I'm on a 2ww for natural FET. How's it going for you?


----------



## Cbeck82

Congrats to all the BFPS!!  
I had bleeding on my first cycle during the 2ww and got a Bfp, I unfortunately went on to mc. 
I Keep getting cramps now and had a very small brown discharge, so am completely worrying myself crazy! I'm only 3dp6dt so still a long way to go, I had been told not till test till 16th which will be 12dp6dt surely I can test sooner 
Also does anyone know if your ok to drink peppermint tea during 2ww, heard it wasnt advisable? Xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

*welshlass* thank you hon - its nice to know when someone else has experience of it as makes you feel sane still. My bleeding is still bleeding too and they didn't seem that fussed as long as it was not like af bleeding&#8230; that's so good of your gp to be far more proactive, you should have bloods done at least for piece of mind too!

*ditzy* don't give up just like welsh lass I have been bleeding lots, backache, clots so wait until you've had the bloods hon.

*pixie* and *fifijj* t *mrsj12*hank you for thinking of me you lovely ladies, it really does she things aren't always what they seem. our bodies react in different ways&#8230; still in shock to be honest!

*marimar* are you due for blood tests hon? the bleeding i had was def not spotting either so you don't know hon. I was convinced it was over at the weekend with all my symptoms and still would had it not been for the blood test saying otherwise.

*amyth* it could be implantation bleeding that doesn't always come straight away it could be later like I was hon.

*cbeck82* I drank it all the way through as it caffeine free and my nurse didn't seem bothered! The discharge could be implantation hon just keep an eye on it.

hope everyone else is ok big hugs 

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Just thought id pop in and check on you lovely ladies

polly and kelly ... excellent congrats my lovelies

mango, in sha allah, ditzy ... i am so sorry and feel for you lots of big hugs. Take time to heal and make a plan!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Laura200012001

Can anyone see my posts?


----------



## Sharry

Yes Laura why would you think we could not? 

Sharry xx


----------



## Laura200012001

I just wondered, I wrote a post earlier and although people's names weren't in bold txt there were some personals on there too. Most people have acknowledged each other but not me. I thought I'd done something and it couldn't be seen. Lol. As long as I know you can all see that's fine. 😊. 
X


----------



## tattybear

Hi everyone,

I had a transfer today of 1 day 5 blastocyst. I had to have ET done twice as embryo was stuck in the catheter. This happened on my very first Ivf which resulted in a BFN. So not sure how I feel about it. However embryologist said embryo was fine and this sort of thing doesn't damage the embryo.
Apparently its a really good quality embryo. 
Test date is 16th April.
A nervous wait but I'm going to try and be blasé about it so if its negative it wont hurt as much, also due to our Ivf miscarry history (see signature) I'm trying to be quite blasé anyway, sort of like an emotional barrier.

Sorry for rambling. Here is a photo of our blastie

http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/jammyredstripe/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg

Hope the link works x

/links


----------



## Jelliebabe

Dear Laura I was sad to see your bfn yesterday, i m pretty sure I'm going the same way so my heart bleeds for you  

Got up for a pee earlier and there was pink on the paper.  I know that's not conclusive but I've felt down and tearful since Saturday.  I'm sure it's a bfn.  Just trying to stop crying now or I'll look crap all day!


----------



## MojoJojo780

Morning ladies,

So it seems transfer is being pushed back until tomorrow - I"m totally ok with this but my DH is upset.

The good news is all six of our embies are still going - I"m amazed. In my previous fresh cycle I started off with 12 embies and by the time it came to transfer we only had 5 left so more than a 50% drop. It is quality not quantity.

So we have:

x4 morula stage
x2 compacting stage.

They wouldn't be able to pick out the best embryo to transfer if we went today so 11am tomorrow morning it is then.

Have any of you had an BFPs from having a 6 day transfer?

It's reassuring to hear of ladies shaving BFPs - it really does give me hope that all of this will be worth it.

Big big love to you xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello ladies

Thank you for the personals - they were lovely for me and dh to read.

Tattybear - I completely understand, I think it's called self-preservation!  don't worry about the blast being 'stuck', I think this is common and it is now safely in the right place.  I loved the picture btw   good luck with everything.

Kellyc - Fantastic news on your hcg levels, you must be so relieved!!

Fifijj - congrats to you too and also being in the 3ww (well, 2!).  Yes, this is going to be hell but what can we do but wait?  Everything crossed!!

Laura - sorry to hear about your bfn.  It really does suck.  Are you going to keep going?

Jelliebabe and Marimar - hope you're both okay.

To anyone I've missed, I am thinking of you all - I have FF minimised on my screen at work so it's quite hard to scroll up and down without everything seeing what I'm doing.

Polly X


----------



## juliaG83

Good Morning Ladies!

Hope hat you are all keeping sane during the 2WW!!!!

Congrats to all of those with BFP's! Delighted for you! 

And huge big hugs for those with BFN's thinking of you all xx

I am currently 5 days into my 2WW! I am usually going crazy at this point but i have managed to stay calm and relaxed this time around! No idea how! Must be the change in the weather or something haha! 

 for you all

Love Julie xxx


----------



## EmWills

Hi ladies

Mind if I join in? I'm 6dp2dt and going slightly crazy already. OTD is the 17th. 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Congratulations to all the BFPs! Wishing you a lovely 9 months  

To all the BFNs take some time, I know it's hard but look after yourself and try again, it's all we can do  

Em xx


----------



## elvira84

Hello ladies,  

Could I join you please? My OTD is the 20th. This is my second natural cycle before I finish my last 3 rounds of clomid. 
I've been reading your stories and I just want you to know how incredibly strong I think you all are! Xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi Laura - I am pretty sure I replied to the last message I saw from you? I hope you're ok, sending you a hug  

Thanks PollyWolly - 2 weeks today for my scan... eek!

MojoJojo - good luck! All sounds excellent!

Jelliebabe - oh no  but it's not over yet. Remind me what day you're at past transfer?

Tattybear - great photo! I've everything crossed for you X

Shadow2013 - hope you're keeping well!

Kellyc77 - so glad all is going well, you are an inspiration to everyone else 

Cbeck82 - eek, I've drunk loads of peppermint tea, so I hope it's ok, so far so good anyway!

Mrsj12 / Loz2013 - hope all is well with you ladies!

Welcome Amyth  I wouldn't worry about brown discharge now, it's a bit early for AF and brown isn't anything to worry about (I had a little bit of brown too and it was fine)

MariMar - so sorry to hear that  I still think it's worth doing your hpt just in case, you never know as it's still early X

Welshlass812 - congratulations, such great news and glad your GP has been so helpful! Good advice on getting a second opinion  My scan is on the 22nd, so 2 weeks today. It feels even longer than the original 2ww :S how is that possible?!

Ditzy74 - so sorry, sending you a huge hug   

KellyAbroad / elvira84 / Emwills - welcome 

juliaG83 - glad to hear you're feeling chilled! 

Good luck to everyone, sending you all lots of   

XXXX


----------



## niknak83

Hi Ladies

Am I ok to join this thread now I am in the looooong 2ww? I'm currently 3dp3dt and still got another 2 week until test date  Apart from mild cramps that come and go, and an achey feeling I've been feeling fine since et. 

Sharry can you please add me to the front page? I had ICSI and OTD is 21st April thanks  

xxx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi Girls

Can I join you too, please? Had my transfer on Saturday, had 2 x 8 cells put back in on day 3. Looks like we were very lucky to get 2 grade 1's, the other 6 eggs were very dodgy looking apparently so none for the freezer. Been feeling really rough for the past couple of days but much better today and determined to keep busy (without overdoing it) so that this time flies by.

So sorry to all those whose journey has ended, for now. Really hope you get what you deserve in the future.

And massive congratulations to those who have had great news. Keeping fingers crossed I'll be joining you soon, if this doesn't work not sure if we will be giving it another go given what the embryologist said about the quality of the other eggs.

Sharry, please add me to the list, my OTD is 18th April.

Lisa x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi guys, 

Sorry for the lack of personals. I will catch up when not on my phone. 

I had a bit of a panic last night. I was so hot I couldn't sleep and had af cramps. Is this the end of the road? No af yet but keep feeling she may be round the corner?! She usually just hits without this type of warning. So confused.


----------



## Sjhansf

Hi there

Day 1 after a 5 day transfer yesterday-we had 1x blasto and 2x Morula transferred (I'm 40!) 

Just wondered if there were any Morula transfer success stories out there to inspire me  

Thanks
S x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi mrsj12 - when's your OTD? I couldn't find you in the list on page 1?

Polly X


----------



## mrsj12

Hi polly it's 13th (sun). So I'm 8dp3dt.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi mrsj12 - I can't think that it would be AF pains at the stage you're at as it's a bit too early I would say. I felt hot at night and had cramps all through my 2ww in fact, I'm still getting them now post-BFP!! And if there is no blood it sounds like everything is safely where it should be. Assume you're being good and not testing early like I did?!!

Try not to worry. All these drugs we're on and what we've been through is bound to make us feel like af's coming!

Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Polly X


----------



## Fern2

Hi all,

This is my first post and I'm hoping for a bit of advice / support

I had 3 embryos transferred at 3 days past fertilisation and I am now on day 10 of the dreaded 2 week wait.

I've been experiencing some strong symptoms which I have been trying not to think about too much because I gave no idea if they are a side effect of the Gestone injections: I have been feeling extremely tired and washed out, I have been waking soaked to the skin in a cold sweat most nights and have had a dull throbbing headache (which is unusual for me.)

I was feeling so rough today I came home from work and foolishly gave into temptation and took a pregnancy test, which was negative.

Has any one had any experience of a negative result at day 10 that magically was positive on day 14 or am I just clutching at straws?

If anyone has experienced similar symptoms to mine that turned out to be side effects from Gestone  & has any advice on how to deal with it then that would be much appreciated too!

Thanks!


----------



## KateAbroad

MrsJ12 I am also natural cycle and had 5dt. My OTD is Sunday too but I am only 6dpt. I have AF symptoms of moodiness and slight discharge but not brown or red, for me think it might be pre AF signs. But trying to stay positive. Did you have any hormones in this cycle or completely natural? I went completely natural and wondering if this does not work then maybe I can go straight into the next cycle....glutton for punishment! Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing in next few days x


----------



## elvira84

Hello ladies, hope.you're all doing ok.

I've been having weird stinging pulling pains in my salpingectomy scars since O and have been wondering if anyone else has had this in their 2ww? X


----------



## Cloclo15

Hi ladies,

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs, especially those who have had bleeding. I had a small amount of spotting when I got pregnant with my DS, but none of this full on red blood so I have no idea how you have kept sane.

Sorry to those ladies who have got their BFN. Stay strong and look ahead, but give yourself time too. That's what I plan to do if BFN.

I am now one day before OTD but my hospital appointment isn't until Thurs and I have a long day at work tomorrow, so have decided to leave off testing until Thurs morning. Although I am fairly certain we will get a BFN, I would like to keep hold of the small amount of hope for a bit longer.

Not a sign of AF here, apart from mild cramping on and off which I have been getting a bit since ET so not sure if it means anything. Do most people get their AF before OTD if not pregnant, or will the progesterone stop it completely? I am having to take 2 cyclogest pessaries a day which I'm guessing is maybe a high dose, hence why AF hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Elvira, I had to look that up!  I can't help you as I've not had this but everyone does seem to have lots of different abdominal aches etc.  I'm sure it's not a bad sign.  Have you googled?

Oh Fern!  Sorry the test was neg even though you've been having symptoms.  Some times the progesterone gives us exactly the same as pregnancy!  However I would hold off until your test day as it's still early... Hugs


----------



## Cloclo15

Hi Fern,

I have had similar symptoms as you and can only assume it is the progesterone. Mine have eased off a bit though which I can only assume is not a great sign. I got a BFN 8dp5dt although I did the test in the evening which isn't ideal. Still got a smidgen of hope for a BFP as no AF arrived here yet, but I am worried it will be a BFN for us as we got a BFP with DS at that time on my first cycle.

Hope you and I both tested too early and it will be a BFP for us though - every woman and pregnancy is different!


----------



## Raynah

Had one x 6 cell transfered at day 3 on sat. 
Im over thinking everything now. This is worse than the ivf itself!


----------



## Cloclo15

Well it's my OTD today and I have woken up bleeding. Not light or brown, proper red blood. I managed to mess up the only hpt in the house, so will have to wait for my hospital appointment tomorrow to confirm it officially, but I know it is over now.

Good luck to all the ladies on their 2ww


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi raynah, fx your 2ww goes well!

Cloclo, I'm one to talk but try to not give up hope. I've read about so many ladies on here who bled but then got BFP. It's my test day tomo too. Hopefully we can both have good news. Thinking of u xxx


----------



## Loz2013

Morning Ladies  *cloclo*sorry to hear this try remain positive! Miracles can happen  *pixiandhobs* fingers crossed for you xx
For the rest of you praying you get your bfp and are holding on ok good luck to the ladies who are testing soon, sending baby dust xx

AFM - tmi sorry - need some suggestions ladies, this morning went to loo and I have got watery Cm?? Any ideas anyone I'm 5dt 4dpt so could this just be the Crinone gel? Xx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Hello ladies,

I'm all in a flap and have a horrible feeling in my stomach. The embryologist called to tell us that from going from 6 embies yesterday and we we pushing on to have a  6 day blastocyst transfer.

4 had not progressed passed the morula stage
2 are only just showing signs of being becoming early blastocysts - so not great at all.

We're going in at 11am for what I hope is transfer but there's a possibility that they're going to abandon the cycle and not transfer any.

I'm devastated - keep telling myself it only takes one. DH has stormed off in a massive strop, very angry saying we should have transferred yesterday and it's not going to work.

Everything was going so well up until that phone call this morning.

Fingers and toes crossed we manage to get a transfer but I have a horrible feeling that after being told we had grade 6 grade 1 embryos we're going to be left with none and I just don't understand why or how this has happened when they were all looking so great yesterday.

xx


----------



## Cloclo15

Mojo, I understand you must be worrying, however it does only take one. On my first cycle we had 14 embies still going strong on day 4 - when we went in for blast transfer the following morning only one had made it to blast - an average 3bb - and the others were struggling. Only one other of the 14 developed to blast and wasn't good enough to freeze.

I am however now the proud mummy of that 3bb blast. It really does only take one. So much of this is down to luck. We put two blasts back this time and neither have stuck by the looks of it. You just have to keep your fingers crossed and hope!


----------



## chocolate buttons

Well it's OTD and it's a BFN ....i'm so disappointed...AF hasn't showed up yet...had the blood test, am awaiting the results but i know it's all over :-( got to wait months to save up and try again now.... life can be so cruel.....


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Chocolate buttons, I'm so sorry. Life can be so cruel can't it. Just take time to grieve and don't give up on your dream xxxx

Mojo- try to remain positive. Mine weren't dividing as they should. I had a 4 cell 3 day transfer on just one more day until otd. Your embies are best inside you. I'll keep everything crossed that at least one can be transferred soon xxxx

Loz, I'm not sure about the cm but I'm sure it's a side effect. These medicines send us a bit doolally ay

AFM, 11dp3dt and trying not to test. I will wait for tomorrow!!! Xx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Hi ladies,

So we just got back from the clinic and I'm feeling so, so, so  low  

We had two day 6 cavitating morulas transferred - so they're two days behind development and not even at blastocyst stage despite being given an extra day to bake. I just don't get it - in our last cycle at Kings we had a 5AA blast transferred and I didn't get pregnant and froze 4 blastos. This cycle we went to the lister as they one of the very best in the country, they concentrated on quality not quantity and now that's gone wrong. We saved like lunatics to make this happen (£7K spent in total) - to top it all off my DH has been just been made redundant. This coincided with us starting treatment (antagonist protocol) and was out of the blue so we were at least feeling positive that we would get pregnant. 

To go from feeling high as a kite as we had 6 embryos and they were all grade 1 a few days ago to being told there's no point in transferring as 4 have died, and the 2 remaining ones are growing way too slowly so are very unlikely to result in a pregnancy is just crushing. 

I have read on another forum of a woman who had a day 6 cavitating morula and her clinic let them go another day, they went to blasto and then they froze them so I do know there  is a very slim hope. I just hope they're slow developers and now they're in my womb it's the right environment for them.

So test day is still next Thursday - I might leave it until Friday. I guess there is a slim hope but I'm really not feeling very positive  

I know they must be rare but any good news stories please send them my way x


----------



## EmWills

Hi All

Mojo - fingers crossed for you Hun, they're back where they belong  

Chocolate buttons - sorry to hear your bfn, take some time to look after yourself  

Pixie and hobs - good luck for tomorrow  

Afm I'm 7dp2dt and feeling low today, I'm all out of PMA. I've still got over a week until otd. It's dragging. I've taken the time off work because I find it so hard to concentrate and I need to be able to do that but today I'm wondering if I should go to work but then I have my boss back from mat leave and a colleague having a 20 week scan today so not the best place to be either. I just don't know what to do with myself. I have no symptoms other than feeling a bit queasy until lunch time, which I've been feeling since Friday so think that's the cyclogest, steroids, progynova or a combo if the bunch. 

Hope everyone is ok and not as crazy as me 

Em xx


----------



## MojoJojo780

Thank you ladies - I've stopped hollowing now and am trying to remain upbeat. I've read some geeky research abstracts that have said that day 6 and even day 7 blasts can result in pregnancy - I so hope we get to prove the consultants wrong and we get a pregnancy. Our embies could be blasts by the end of the day and at least they're closer to where they need to be now.

Em - I know it's hard to keep the PMA up. Let yourself have a low day with a view to being full of the joys of spring tomorrow. 

I can't thank you all enough - thank you and PMA to all of the ladies. 

Big love  xxx


----------



## Guthrun

Sharry, can I be added? 
Doing IVF, otd 20th April.
Thank you!


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all keeping well?

So sorry to hear your news chocolate buttons  

Pixie and Hobs - I've everything crossed for tomorrow!

MojoJojo780 - one of my NCT friends had 2 poor quality embryo's transferred - they told her not to expect the to fertilise in the first place as the eggs were of poor quality and that they needed to be realistic as the embryo's were not looking good. She had a beautiful baby boy 9 months later - and fell pregnant naturally not long after with her second  I know how awful it is when things go wrong - I responded very poorly to the drugs, we only got 3 eggs out of 2 follicles and only 1 fertilised which we had put back as a 2 day transfer - and I got my BFP, so it can happen!

EmWills - I'm so sorry you're feeling so low  it sounds like you need a bit of time away from work, so perhaps that is the best thing to do. Or can you work from home? It is way too early for you to have symptoms - I didn't have any at your stage, so don't stress yet. Sending you a huge hug X

Guthrun - welcome!

Elvira84 - I don't know where your salpingectomy scars are? Sorry! But I have had so many twinges and aches and pains... 

Cloclo15 - as AF isn't here, there is still hope! I have everything corssed for you tomorrow  I'm also on 2 cyclogest pessaries, but my AF didn't come, so I've no idea...

Raynah - this is definitely the worst bit!!!

Loz2013 - I have had loads of watery CM, add to that the pessaries and it's pretty gross all round.... :S

Niknak83 - welcome! Everything crossed for you 

Lisamarie1 - welcome to you too! Sounds like you had 2 great embies transferred, hurrah!

Mrsj12 - I keep getting that - waking up in the night hot and with cramps... so don't reckon it's the end of the road for you yet.

Sjhansf - Wow, 3 embies transferred! Let's hope they don't all take or you will have your hands full  Good luck!

PollyWolly - hello, hope you're feeling well? X

Fern2 - I think day 10 is too early to test, but at least you know the trigger is out of your system, otherwise if you'd got a positive at this stage, it could have been caused by that. I think you've still time and you're definitely not out yet. Poor you, that sounds horrible, I've had similar, headaches and really hot at night - and I got my BFP, so keeping everything crossed for you!

KateAbroad - Keeping everything crossed for you X

Hello to anyone I've missed off, sending lots of   to you all!

XXXX


----------



## february

Hi those of you got bfp's what did u eat or do during your 2ww x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone.....     

Can't quite take it in!  It feels like it's happening  to someone else!  

February - I was advised to eat and drink as if I was pregnant, so no undercooked meats, no study cheese, raw Eggs, no pate, liver (Yik)!  Google there's a bit to avoid!  

I did eat a handful of Brazil nuts daily, lots of fresh fruit and veg, plenty of water!


----------



## february

Congrat jellie babe xx


----------



## Raynah

Im testing 21st april, good luck everyone x x x


----------



## FifiJJ

Jelliebabe - I just saw your news on the other thread, I was so sure you were going to be joining me - yay for the poor responder crew!!! I am VERY happy for you 

February - I did pretty much the same as Jelliebabe - ate healthily, loads of brazil nuts (which I love so that wasn't difficult!) and otherwise ate/drank like I was pregnant.

Raynah - everything crossed for the 21st! 

XXXX


----------



## Loz2013

A massive Congratulations to u Jelliebabe on your BFP   xxx


----------



## tattybear

Hi ladies. 

Ive decided to test everyday. Ive become a POAS addict. Ive had a few IVFS/FETS and don't feel seeing a negative everyday will destroy me anymore than this roller-coaster already has!

I first tested yesterday, 1 day passed 5 day transfer and got a negative. However shouldn't it have been positive due to the trigger (10,000 pregnyl) that I took 36 hours before egg collection?


----------



## shadow2013

Jelliebabe ... yey congrats hun xxx

those of you lovely ladies havig a small panic .. keep positive this is a hell of a roller coaster and positivity really does help!! Fingers crossed for yoy all

tatty teddy .. love you name! ! I tested at 2days past 2dt and got a neg so its not uncommo . Everyones body digests the trigger at different rates and they use different amounts of hcg due to circumstances so if yoy had a lower dose then it will be out of your system sooner
For those with bfns big hugs I know how you feel. Find a path that suits you xx


good luck ladies


----------



## Vicask

Hi all

Could I join this thread? I am 3dp4dt of 1 embie and am now descending into the worrying phase! For the first 2 days after transfer I was really positive, that is now starting to ebb away even though I'm really trying to be positive 

I had AF like cramps in the first couple of days which I though might be a good sign that the embie was burrowing in, now I have no symptoms at all, not really even heavy boobs, so now I'm starting to worry!! OTD is 20 April.

Hope everyone had a good day and good luck to anyone testing today

Vic xx


----------



## mmummy

Tatty, I traced my trigger out of my system.  Took me 9 sleeps to get rid of the faintest shadow that would probably have been a negative for 2 days if i wasn't so ocd about making sure it was out.  I was using ultra high sensitivity sticks, though.  I had a 10,000 unit trigger.  The common wisdom is that it usually takes 1 day per 1,000 units to get out of your system completely, but obviously we're all different, and we also have had different trigger amounts....  Good luck!


----------



## mrsj12

Morning All, 

wow, I go away for a couple of days and so much happens. 

Congrats Jelliebabe  

so sorry chocolate buttons, it's so painful, please dont lose hope.  

Mojo I know its a cliche but it only takes one and hopefully you've got THE one being put back where it should be so you can take care of it. 

Welcome to all the newbies in the 2ww and good luck. Hope you are all staying sane. 

AFM - well I'm still getting AF cramps at 10dp3dt and I will be amazed if she doesn't show up soon. OTD is sun but not sure I'll get there. If she arrives today she's right on time. I'm still hoping that I'll be one of the stories where the person is convinced that the treatment has failed only to be proven wrong but I'm trying to be realistic.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I am new on fertility friends. I just have some advice really. I am now 10dp3dt of 2 top quality 8 called embryos. This is my 4th (3rd? 3rd got cancelled right before ER) ivf. I tested on 7dp3dt, 8dp3dt, and 9dp3dt and got BFN all days. I tested is morning, and saw no line so went back to bed, but when I got up again 3 hours later, there's a very faint line. I kept the others to compare and there's nothing on those. What do you ladies think? Should I discredit it because of how many hours later I saw it?


----------



## MojoJojo780

*FifiJJ* - Thank you for your kind words. I"m on a massive downer today and convinced I would have been better off just giving my money away and that the last intense 6 weeks were a big fat waste of time so your words have helped a bit.

*Jelliebellie* - Whoop whoop whoop. Big high five - brilliant news.

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## mmummy

DanDan, my personal experience has been that whenever i've had a line; no matter how faint (and no matter when i've first seen it, even hours later), it's been BFP.  Having said that, I know there is something called an 'evaporation line' ... which i've never seen and don't know anything about, other than that it exists!  If i were you, i'd retest, and follow the instructions, but bear in mind that it might get fainter today as you're probably more hydrated than when you first tested...    Hoping it works for you!


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Bfn for me ladies. Xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Just popping in to say congratulations Jellibabe!! Fantastic news :-D

Fifijj - I'm ok how are you? Are you having some light cramping because I am? Don't think it's anything to worry about tho - there's a lot going on down there!! :-D

Hello to everyone else. Sorry it's short and sweet - typing on the iPhone is painful!!

Polly X


----------



## PollyWolly

Oh Pixie and Hobs I am really sorry to hear that hon :-( big hugs to you X


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks, that's what I want to believe but I keep thinking about evap lines too. Although I've never seen on and I've used the exact same tests these last 4 days and today's is the only one with a line on it  I'm hoping it is a bfp. I will test agin later or tomorrow and shall see


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi dandan - just thought I would also add that all my feint lines have always been BFPs so I reckon if you test in a couple of days it will be darker. Well done doll! When's your OTD?

Polly X


----------



## dandan1331

My OTD is this Monday, the 14th, I'm so terrified that it's just an evap line. But shall see on Monday  although knowing me I will test again before then lol x


----------



## dandan1331

How do you attach photos? Trying to attach one to see if you ladies can see it also lol


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, hope you're all well?

tattybear - I'm totally the same, still addicted to POAS even though they're positive now... I need to get out more  Hope yours turns too over the next week! I think that it's also not an exact science - you could get a negative today and a positive tomorrow, but the positive tomorrow could still be from the trigger - it can take 11 days to get out of your system, so bear that in mind 

Shadow2013 - hello! Hope you're well X

Vicask - welcome to the 2ww  

mrsj12 - I've everything crossed for you X

dandan1331 - it's still really early, but it could be a good sign, I would probably test again in the morning and see if anything comes up then. My experience has been the line either comes up or it doesn't... I did a test with my son and I read it as negative then a week later when I tested positive I fished it out the bin and saw a faint line... so it was a good sign then - hope yours is too! You sometimes have to give it a little bit of time to come up. What test are you using? I found First Response was the only one that showed anything really early. Ideally test in the morning with first morning urine as that is the strongest and you should have an answer tomorrow morning. Good luck!

MojoJojo780 - big hug, this whole journey is such a roller coaster, it's the worst! I thought the drugs would be bad, but that was the easy bit! Keeping everything crossed for you X

Pixie and Hobs - sending you a huge hug on here as well hun, hope you're ok X

PollyWolly - I am having LOADS of cramping, I keep stressing about it and am on knicker watch... and keep retesting - I'm going  ! But everyone seems to say the cramping is normal (I just don't remember this from my son - argh!). Hope you're keeping well X

XXXX


----------



## dandan1331

I've just been using internet cheapies that supposedly measure from 10 hcg up I only used them because I know the FRER's and clear blues don't measure very low, I thought once I got a positive on one of these I would try a FRER or clear blue.


----------



## PollyWolly

Fifijj - glad it's just not me then! Are you retesting with a cb digital, if so, how many weeks is it saying? I'm going to do one at the weekend. I keep getting a pulsing type feeling in my ovaries, I think!


----------



## busybee07

Hello all, bfn here, absolutely gutted, don't know what next..


----------



## FifiJJ

busybee07 - I am so so sorry to hear that  it's so awful, this whole process is so cruel. I think you just need to take some time and be kind to yourself. Wishing you all the very best X

dandan1331 - the FRER are the best ones. I had the internet cheapies which supposedly measure at that, but I had been getting strong positives on the FRER for 4 days earlier than I received a positive on the internet cheapies. CB aren't as sensitive as the FRER. Hope that helps? 

PollyWolly - yes - I was retesting with the cheapie ones to watch them get stronger (it was satisfying ) and then weekly with the CB digital - I had 1-2 weeks on my OTD (which was last Friday), 2-3 weeks on Tuesday this week and I'm planning to test again either at the weekend or early next week and hoping it'll have moved to 3+ - fingers crossed! What are you doing? Yeah, I get the same from my ovaries - it's all very unnerving but also reassuring at the same time!

X


----------



## niknak83

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a few days on any threads as I've been trying to keep my mind off the 2ww...but it isn't working! I'm slowly going   haha! 

I'm now 5dp3dt and for the first 3 days I had mild cramps and achey feelings which I put down to the et and the pessaries, as it was too early to be anything else. Yesterday I didn't feel anything at all which kinda made me worried as I know my little Splodge should be implanting about now. Since last night I have been peeing a lot though - I woke up 3 times during the night for the toilet, and normally I don't wake up once I just sleep straight through, and I've been about 5 times already today which again is more than normal. Today I've had a heavy feeling that comes and goes and a couple of twinges - but not strong enough to put down to pregnancy...in fact it's that mild I think I may be imagining it!! See, slowly going   

I'm just so impatient to get some signs and this week is draaaaaaging so slowly  I just don't know what's going on. At what point do your boobs start getting bigger and sore? And when does the nausea start? My OTD isn't until 21st April...I don't think I'm gonna be able to wait that long! 

Hope everyone else is ok    xxxx


----------



## Cloclo15

Bfn from me as expected, AF in full force today


----------



## Vicask

Hi niknak
I'm in a similar situation to you, I'm 3dp4dt so a bit later and I had cramps for the first 2 days and then yesterday nothing, and today I thought I could feel some cramps but it might have been because I ate a massive lunch! Boobs sore first couple of days now not sore.  Have spent the whole morning googling 2ww syMptoms. It is making me very crazy! 
But, I was told that you don't get any actual pregnancy sympts until about 5 weeks, don't know if that is true?


----------



## Loz2013

Hi ladies, Sorry to hear the some of you ladies got a BFN,  try take some time out to grieve, it's just doesn't seem fair does it , as hard as it is, try not to give up hope    xxx

Congrats to all the ladies who have there bfp hope you have a healthy 9 months  xx

AFM - I'm now 5dt 5dpt and not much to report really,  the odd  low cramp here and there but nothing severe, boobs still a little sore. Got 7 more days until test day, which seems like 7years away lol xxx


----------



## niknak83

Hi Vicask

I'm the same - keep thinking I can feel twinges or slight aches but not sure if I'm imagining it or if it's just because I've eaten, or stood up too quickly, etc. We would be roughly 3.5 to 4 weeks pregnant now anyway so every day I'm waking up   that there's some sign. I don't even know if it's implanted because I haven't had any proper cramps or spots of blood. 
I thought being at work would keep my mind off it but no...i spend all my time googling early pregnancy symptoms. I must know every website off by heart by now. It's driving me crackers   

When is your OTD?


----------



## Vicask

Hey nik nak

OTD is 20 April, so about a week and half to go, and I'm not going to test early incase I get a weird result. I'm back at work next week which I think will actually be good and take my mind off it a bit!


----------



## hevs88

Hi ladies,

congrats too all the BFP's!

well I have just come back from egg transfer, my test date is 23rd April and already I am going out of mind lol! any suggestions in how to help me through these two weeks, is it safe to go away do you think, or should I stay at home incase something happens 

heather xxxx


----------



## Amyth

Hi everyone
Hoping that someone can put me out of my misery I'm 6dp 3dt and started bleeding yesterday its red not brown and it's continued today. It's not as heavy as af but enough to wear a liner sorry for the detail. I called our clinic yesterday and they didn't really help just asked me to come as planned on the 15th. I've seen tiny clots today too.

Has anyone else had this and everything worked out ok?

Take care

Amy


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies just wanted to update you all. I just tested again but on a FRER this time as I was convinced it was an evap line this morning, and a line came straight away!! Ok it's faint  but it's there! Positive


----------



## mmummy

Great news, DanDan .. I only ever use cheapies and i've never seen an evap line .... i was sure it was a real bfp.


----------



## tattybear

Congratulations dandan. Ive been peeing on a stick everyday LOL im only 3DP5DT but i have zero willpower, im using first response ones.


----------



## Raynah

Amyth said:


> Hi everyone
> Hoping that someone can put me out of my misery I'm 6dp 3dt and started bleeding yesterday its red not brown and it's continued today. It's not as heavy as af but enough to wear a liner sorry for the detail. I called our clinic yesterday and they didn't really help just asked me to come as planned on the 15th. I've seen tiny clots today too.
> 
> Has anyone else had this and everything worked out ok?
> 
> Take care
> 
> Amy


Ok sweetie, i understand you are worried and i wish i could help you. Im on my first round also on 6dp 3dt so i know its a tense time.
I just noticed that you had no replies yet but im sure someone will come on and help soon.
Easier said than done, i know!, but try to relax. It could be sod all. We are told from day one that bleeding happens and its easy to forget when we are analysing everything thats going on down there.
I wish you all the best, and you can bug me if you like with questions and ill try my bestest to help you x x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Amy, I'm sorry your bleeding hunni. I have heard of lots ofpeople bleeding and ending up.with.a bfp!II've heard it a lot with twin pregnancies especially. I. Hope ifsettles down for you xxx


----------



## EmWills

Morning all

How is everyone today? 

Dandan- congratulations  

I have been doing some ff researching and found a day by day guide to what the embryo is or should be doing atm, it says HCG isn't produced until 9dp2dt so 11 days post EC so really no symptoms should even start until then and there isn't enough to be seen on a hpt until day 13. If I can find a way of copying it over I will. It won't stop us driving ourselves crazy with symptom spotting but it may help you put your mind at ease. 

Talking of symptom spotting, I have nothing well apart from in my head,
1. My boobs feel bigger but are they really? It's normally an af sign
2. I have the occasional ache in my belly but have I really or is this normal and it's just my usual feeling
3. I'm a grump and feel down but then this is an af sign too

It's driving me crazy! 

Hope everyone is ok and not as crazy as me lol 

Em xx


----------



## Fern2

Hi guys, BFN I'm afraid, so upsetting. Thanks for the support. I turn 43 next month so we've decided to give I to give it one more go and then call it a day. So I will be back in a couple of months. Good luck to everyone & congrats to all the BFPs. X


----------



## EmWills

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## EmWills

So sorry Fern2, my thoughts are with you, it's such a difficult time   Xx


----------



## Vicask

Really sorry to hear about your BFN fern, not really sure what else to say  

Emwills, your post made me laugh, I have very similar symptoms ( although are they symptoms or Re they just things going on in my head!!) apart from the grumpy thing,  but I'm only 4 dp4dt so maybe that will come. Maybe the grumpy thing is because this 2ww is such a pain in the backside!!

Vic x


----------



## tattybear

Anyone poas everyday?


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Sharry could I join the list please. I just had my first donor IUI today. OTD 24th April.


----------



## mmummy

I do, Tatty...  traced out the hcg and just been hoping for a bfp since.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies 

Can I join your thread? I'm 4dp5dt and otd is sat 19th. I'm on the April cycle buddy thread so recognise a few names  

Just wondering if any if you had a 5dt how many days after is your otd? Mine will be 17 days after ET - Seems like quite a long time? 

Hello to you all and looking forward to hearing lots of BFP's xxxx 

Actually I think that should be 13 days after ET!!!


----------



## tattybear

mmummy said:


> I do, Tatty... traced out the hcg and just been hoping for a bfp since.


Im 4 days post 5 day transfer and did a test this morning and just now-BFN  i know most people get a bfp on 5 day after transfer so hoping a miracle happens between now and the hpt in the morning!! How far along in the 2ww are you? x



Hannah10 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join your thread? I'm 4dp5dt and otd is sat 19th. I'm on the April cycle buddy thread so recognise a few names
> 
> Just wondering if any if you had a 5dt how many days after is your otd? Mine will be 17 days after ET - Seems like quite a long time?
> 
> Hello to you all and looking forward to hearing lots of BFP's xxxx


Mine is the 16th, so 9 days after 5 day transfer. If you are 4dp5dt doesnt saturday make you 12dp5dt? xx


----------



## mmummy

Tatty, my OTD is tomorrow; almost at the end...

there's a stats page here, showing how many days past ovulation (EC day) a BFP came up for pregnant women... might help ease your mind. There's a reason the test date is 15 days or so after EC. It's not over until the witch arrives!!

Not sure where i saw it first; i think it was posted by someone in FF, elsewhere, but it's been helpful to me!

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php

/links


----------



## Hannah10

Quick one from me wishing mmummy good luck for tomorrow. Have to try ans get some sleep now xx 

Tattybear - yes actually that's right - think I'm going mad with sleepiness. Thank you lol


----------



## mmummy

thanks, Hannah  

Not holding a huge amount of hope - i'd have expected to get a POAS bfp by now, but there's still that very slim chance....


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone.

Congratulations to the recent BFP and   to those who got a very cruel BFN. Good luck to those testing this weekend, sending lots of fairy dust your way 

This 2ww or 18 day wait in my case is torture! I'm 11dp3dt and feel sickly, banging head for the last few days, af type pains, itchy boobs and generally just shattered and sending myself   Im hoping these are good signs not the fact af is going to arrive with vengeance! As they extended my buserelin my 2 weeks I don't even know when af would be due.   that these all lead to a BFP!!

Does anyone have any plans for the weekend to take their minds off this IVF lark!?

Love you all
x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all,

Devastated to say I started bleeding this morning, so although OTD is tomorrow I think it's all over for us. Feel broken right now. 

Best of luck to all of you. 

Xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies  

Mrsj12 - I'm sorry to hear you have a bled - could still be ok though? Some ladies have had a bleed and still got their bfp. I hope there is still a chance - my thoughts are with you xx 

Gemmadobson- hi there. I'm waiting for DH to come home to head to Donegal for the night to see my folks. I'm going crazy on this 2ww also but have planned a lot next week to keep sane. What are you up to for the weekend? Xx 

Mmummy- any news yet? Sending you lots of  

Tatty- don't be too disheartened - I think your def too early for realibly test. What brands are you using? I'm dying to test but can't face a neg so just going to wait it out!!!! Grrrrrrrr so hard. Keep us posted with your test updates ... Just think you know for sure trigger is out of your system so when that faint line comes you'll know it's real xx 

Mrstinkerbell - how did your IUI go? Are you on any meds afterwards? I never had it just was put straight to ivf/ICSI? How's the 2ww going? 

Vic - how's you today pet? Any plans for the weekend? I think it's mad that this time next week I'll know my result ahhhhhhhh dying for it to come but scared also 

Emwils- thanks for the info - very interesting! 

Hi to each of the rests of you - hopefully I'll get sound you all at some stage lol

AFM well I'm now 5dp5dt and feeling ok today. Have started having probs sleeping which isn't nice at all but feeling ok now. I'm a bit overwhelmed that this time next week I'll know the outcome of this our 5th cycle. I guess I'm scared and excited. I want this to work so much for a child but also so I don't have to go through the pain again (does anyone else feel that way??). Praying and hoping and waiting that's all I can do! It's a lovely day here in Belfast and I hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Cbeck82

Afternoon all!

Hope your all enjoying your weekends at much as you can! 

Hannah10 I know what you mean you want it so bad but feel like you can't put your self through the heartache anymore! This only my 2nd go and I have days when I feel
Like that! 

I  still having brown discharge been getting since 5dp6dt now 8dp it does come and go but making me feel very disheartened! Anyone else had this?  I have been feeling a bit tired/sicky but other than that no other symptoms, thought my boobs would be hurting by now? 

Sending you all lots of baby dust! Xxxx


----------



## tattybear

Hi Ladies, 

MRSj12-im so sorry AF showed her butt ugly head!!!! Are you on progesterone crinone/cyclogest? xx

Hannah10-Its raining here, never been to belfast but if its sunny then im on my way! Hehe we are both 5dp5dt, do you have any cramps? Bloating? Heavinesa? I do, started today, i keep crying because im sure af is coming  im on cyclogest so hope its just that. 

Cbeck82- As long as its not red blood then there is a high chance it could be implantation still, blood thats stayed inside and taking a few days to come out. As for the boobs, dont worry about not having sore boobs, definitely not a symptom everyone has to have to get a bfp 

AFM: New to this thread so will try to get to know everyone.
Im 5dp5dt and all today i feel like i should be bleeding the heaviest ever, feel like im dragging my lower stomach round with me because its so heavy and awful period pain which ive had all day, no let up at all. Im very worried and keep going to the toilet just to make sure im not bleeding :,(


----------



## PollyWolly

Oh Mrsj12 I am really sad to heard that   hope you'll be okay.

Thinking of you


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya

Am new to, though very happy to be joining this thread.  I recognise some of your names from the 'Buddies' thread and shall look forward to getting to know some of the ladies whom I have not chatted to before.

So as of today I am now PUPO with 2 top grade 3 day embies on board. Had some nice tea and chilling so that they are both happy,  Acupuncturist came twice today and she was so kind she bought me a little presie and gave me a hug and kiss when she left - a genuinely nice lady - in it for the love of her job especially as she was at my house for 7.15am this morning.  We also got 4 frozen embies.  Feel so blessed and lucky.  Here's to the beginning of the next phase and an 18 day wait.

Sharry please can you add me as ICSI and OTD 29/04/2014?  Thank you.


----------



## mmummy

Check, don't worry about your bleeding. I have a tubby 2 year old who can attest that it's not an issue.  Only worry if you have a lot of bright red blood.

Hannah, my poas was negative still yesterday but my bloods were equivocal. Not high enough to be deemed pregnant, not low enough to be deemed not pregnant. Back for more blood tests today to see if hcg going up or down!


----------



## tattybear

Mmummy-awful to be stuck in limbo! 

I did a test on a frer this morning and was lighter than last night so im terrified. I have so much bad luck with conception, i jokingly said to hubby i havent had a chemical so watch this be one! Lets hope not! :,(


----------



## mmummy

Tatty, I really hope it's not a chemical; do remember that early in the piece the levels are quite low and can be affected by how much you're drinking as it dilutes the hcg in your wee.

AFM, not good news, but not the end yet.  Increased drugs, and back for more testing tomorrow.

Best of luck to everyone testing today, whether it be OTD or just a POAS.  They did tell me today that they'd seen a hcg of only 5 on OTD go on to full term... and that's a POAS BFN (I can attest in my case).... so don't stress if your POAS is still negative; there's still hope!


----------



## EmWills

Hi all

How is everyone doing? 

I am officially a crazy woman! I poas today it was a bfn, I can't bring myself to tell my DH yet. I have spent the day googling!!! I was so sure it would be bfp, I dreamt I had poas and it was bfp so got up and did it   I'm so stupid! 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend

Em xx


----------



## Vicask

Hi all

mrsJ. -sorry to hear about your bleeding, but it's not over yet.  How are you felling now?

Hannah - had a relaxing weekend, although we bought a car which was quite exciting!
I feel exactly like you do, I dint enjoy the 2 ww but I'm worried that if it's a negative, then we are completely back to square 1 which is exhausting.

Mmummy. - that link is useful, I will have to test about 17 days after EC or 13 days after ET which is quite long I think, but I'm not having a blood test, I just have to do a home test

Gemma. - hope you have had a good weekend and you are feeling ok, I think those symptoms sound good, I'm sure I've read stuff from other people with those symptoms who went on to get a BFP

Cbeck. - lots of women have a bleed when things are working, try to feel positive, hoping everything is ok?

Tatty - I also have a real AF feeling and a very heavy pulling feeling on my lower stomach, I'm on progesterone pessaries so I don't know if it's them, or something worse. Last night I had really bad cramps, again, was this because I ate a huge dinner!!

Luck - congrats on being PUPO   sounds like a lovely idea to have acupuncture a swell, setting a lovely environment for your embies to settle in! She sounds a lovely woman, I have a reflexologist who is also lovely and really helped this journey

Emwils. - how many days what transfer are you, would it be too early yet. What is POAS,  I've seen people writing about it but I don't know what it means?

Hi to everyone  else, sorry if I've missed any one

AFM  - had a relaxing day today, not been going as crazy as earlier in the week. Going back to work tomorrow  so that will not give me any time to mull over things. Really trying to stay positive and have read some good inspirational comments on these threads about how you have to stay positive butt is soooo hard!! I'm starting to get a bad feeling but trying to ignore it

Have a good evening everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

How long to your OTD Vicask?


----------



## Guthrun

Hi all,
I'm 5dp3dt, and this wait is driving me nuts! 
Just today, I've had some sharp pains in the lower right hand side of my abdomen- ovary area. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Sharry,
It's me again, butterfly girl.
Could you add me please, IVF OTD 22nd April
Thanks,
BG


----------



## Vicask

Luck -otd is 20 April so got about a week to go, woke up feeling very negative, trying to cling onto some positivity

Guthun  - I had the same pains, sometimes on one side and sometimes on other where ovaries are, I thought this was the ovaries settling after EC, this has stopped now. Hope u aren't going too crazy, this is torture!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi everyone. I've stayd very quiet on here because I find it hard to keep up and I don't want to offend anyone if I leave them out! Lol
It's my otd tomo and I'm dreading it. I feel sick the thought of it. I do have symptoms but I'm not sure if it's just the crinone which it probable is! I have sore heavy boobs and I'm bloated beyond belief! I look about 6 months pregnant!! Does anyone else have this?? 

Anyone else testing tomo? 

Xx


----------



## EmWills

Morning all

Twinangelsmummy - good luck for tomorrow  

Vicask - good luck with work today  

Well I'm 12dp2dt and I've had some spotting, after a bfn and being so late I think there's no chance it's implantation. I'm devastated. On my last 2 cycles I didn't start bleeding until 3 days after otd and I'd stopped taking the drugs so it was totally unexpected. I feel empty, I don't know what we will do next. I haven't told my DH because he's in work and it's not fair to do that to him so I'm laying in bed feeling sad until he gets home. He really is my rock. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is at the end of the month I thought this would make the best present ever. 

Hope everyone is ok 

Em xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Em,

When is your OTD? It might be old implantation blood   you still get your BFP

x


----------



## EmWills

Thanks Gemmadobson, It was red so don't think it can be old blood, haven't had any more since. Otd is Thursday. I just feel so sad.  Xx


----------



## gemmadobson

I know its easier said than done but try and stay positive, loads of ladies on here have a red bleed and still get their BFP, apparently its common with twins   for you hun and sending a big  , really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hello Ladies

Vicask - not too long then, although defo long enough to wait.  Hope you get your positivity back -I think we drive ourselves crazy over thinking stuff.  Someone had written on the Buddies forum about being optimistic as we have no control over what happens so no point worrying ourselves and making ourselves unhappy when it could well be good news.  I should listen to that advice too as I always worry.

Twinangelsmummy - FX for your BFP tomorrow!

EmWillis - hope it's good news for you on Thursday.  I can completely understand your worry but you never know, you could be pleasantly surprised - hear lot's of women bleed in pregnancy.

Guthrun - have had little twinges either side - would think that defo would be normal.  Guess you are at implantation stage now so FX.

Hello to all the other ladies on their 2ww.  How are you getting on?

Well so far I'm only 2dp3dt and had a bit of a sore throat yesterday.  Woke this morning and I can barley speak.  Am just praying this is not bad news.  Tried googling it and some people say it happens in early pregnancy and is a good sign (though implantation can't of happended yet!) and the sites around immunes suggest it may not be a good thing.  Went to drs this morning and I said will it harm my embryos and he said, it shouldn't do.  Mmm, not sure about his confidence in that but he did say I was only slightly inflamed atm.  Have also started heparin 2 days ago so could be a side effect of that.  Has anyone else experienced a sore throat after ET?  Wondering if anyone had gone on the get a BFP after having a sore throat?

xx


----------



## Loz2013

Hiya ladies just thought I would update on my post,  I'm 9dpt 5dt had 1 morula and a BC grade Blasto. Yesterday I had started spotting, then dissapeared till now! I have started bleeding again and more of it this time, my 1st failed cycle last year my period started 2 days before OTD and it's 3 days till OTD this time so I'm pretty sure it's all over for me on my second cycle. Wishing the rest of you ladies get your bfp, sorry for the recent ladies who got there BFN, heart goes out to you, life can be so dam cruel xxx


----------



## Guthrun

Vicask, hope you're managing to stay positive- I know it's a real struggle. Are you still relaxing today? I returned to work, which didn't help the mood. Some af type pains left me feeling really down 

Thanks so much for the reassurance!


----------



## Perasperaadastra

I am currently on 2dp3dt, and have the cold, been feeling ill since embryo transfer. Like yourself Luck2014 i goggled it which can be early signs of pregnancy but too early because it wouldn't have implanted yet. Other sites have said that a cold is a good sign because it lowers your immune system which means the embryo will implant easier. Tbh, am not sure what to think. Just trying to keep my temperature level 

I have taken two weeks of work, i guess, because my absence with them is fine and I wanted to take the time to relax. However, I am trying to keep myself busy with simple tasks. 

x


----------



## FifiJJ

Luck2014 -I had a cold just after ET and was so worried because I was really coughing so was positive it would stop implantation, but got my BFP. I'm sure it will be fine. 

Hi everyone else, sorry for no more personals, but hope you're all keeping well, wishing you all lots of   X


----------



## PollyWolly

Fifijj - is your scan on Wednesday?  Think you said it is.  Fingers crossed!   Let us know how you go  

Polly X


----------



## FifiJJ

PollyWolly -it's a week today, Tue 22nd, the wait is torture!!! Thanks for thinking of me  when is yours? X


----------



## PollyWolly

Fifijj - it's Tuesday 29th! Double torture!!


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm halfway through the 2ww and getting a bit nervous.

I have no symptoms at all except abut dizzy but I think that's from my
Thyroxine.

Best of baby dust luck to everyone testing this week!!
  

XBG


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well and staying sane!

Im insane   just wish Friday was tomorrow so I can test, why do St Marys have an 18 day 2ww?! its torture.  Im 14dp3dt when would I have a bleed if I was to have one? They extended my buserelin so haven't got a clue when I would be due on, im so tired! roll on Friday! 

xx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Ladies

Can I join in please?   

I forgot about the 2ww thread  

So im currently on 3dp3dt     im feeling no different really, apart from kind of like a really dry and slightly sore throat, like im going to get tonsilitus or something, its not really bad but I keep thinking about it and wondering if its anything lol.

Hope everyone is ok.

Is anyone testing early? How early before OTD?

Sharry please can I bee added, our OTD is April 24th

xxxxxxxx


----------



## barley10

Gemmadobson - that is a long wait! On the other hand my clinic said I could test at 11dp3dt which I thought was way too soon so I am waiting until tomorrow when I'll be 13dp.  I don't think it matters how long you were downregging for, it's more to do with when you had EC as that is when you ovulated and on a typical cycle you would get AF around 14 days after ovulation.  That said I believe if you are on progesterone supplements, it can delay AF anyway.  

 to everyone. I recognise a few names from the Mar/Apr cycle buddies thread.  Hello girls!  I've been avidly reading this thread over the last 2 weeks but haven't posted as I was trying not to get too caught up in everything.  

Congrats to all the BFP's and big   to those with BFN's and I   your time is right around the corner. 

So I'm testing tomorrow and I'm very unfocused today at work. Just want to get home and go to bed so it will be tomorrow when I wake up! 

x


----------



## Cbeck82

Hey barley10! 
I'm testing tomorrow too! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? 
Xx


----------



## barley10

Hi Cbeck!

Feeling quite calm considering, I was more anxious a few days back.  That said, I don't think I will sleep too well tonight.  

My symptoms have been on and off. Some days I feel completely fine but most prominent in recent days have been bigger boobs (although not as tender as they were), lower back ache and slight ache in hips and top of legs. Some twinges and heavy pulling sensation in uterus area. Who knows if these are pregnancy symptoms or side effects from the progesterone...time will soon tell! 

How about you? 

X


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies good luck with your testing tomorrow!!!!!!!

Im a day behind you! Two more days to go, i am feeling pretty calm at the minute but i know that will be a different story tomorrow lol!

xxxx


----------



## barley10

Thanks Julia! Lots of baby dust to you too.  

Here's to a bumper crop of BFP's before the Easter weekend!  

Xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi ladies

Well OTD is on the 18th but I have been spotting since Sunday, absolutely convinced myself yesterday it was all over and was ready to crack open a bottle of red and jump into a hot bath! Bit more spotting this morning, just waiting for it to turn into full flow but still have a tiny bit of hope that it won't.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow, I promised DH I would not test until OTD but am so tempted!

Lisa x


----------



## Amyth

Hi

I hope our news today can give hope to anyone in the same situation. We had a 3dt transfer on the 4th April and I started bleeding on the 9th April it was like a light period. It has continued up to today our hospital testing day and to our absolute amazement it has come back Positive  We had completely given up on this cycle and even the hospital were surprised with the result with the bleeding I have had.

Never give up hope! 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Vicask

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow, really hope everyone gets good news, you seem very calm at the moment , but I think to a certain extent after the 2 week torture it's good just to know!

And congratulation amyth! Gives hole to us all!

Sorry no more personals, I'm back at work now and am knackered!
Hi to everyone

Xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Barley -aw so exciting for tomorrow.  Am thinking of you honey and hoping you get a great BFP! Hugs.

Sherbies - hi, yes a few of us have moved across to this thread now but am still going to go on the Buddies one.  Hadn't realised you had a sore throat too.  Hope it doesn't turn out like mine tho am hoping that it improves by the morning (at least a bit).  When I went the drs tonight they said it's not too bad as I have no temperature - phew, it just sounds terrible lol.  

Amyth - thank you for sharing your positive story with us.  Bet you were well pleased and in shock when you got your BFP after the amount of bleeding.

Vicask - hi, sorry to hear your so tired from work. Nearly easter so hopefully you get some time off?  Am not looking forward to going back - thinking of booking some half days lol.  Aw, your OTD will be here soon.  Are you testing early at all?

CBeck82 - aw good luck tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you. 

Lisamarie - good luck for the 18th - I hear loads of ladies bleed inbetween though I can understand your concern.

Sorry to anyone I have missed.  Will catch up better tomorrow as it's getting a little late for my embies to be awake now. x


----------



## Hannah10

Barley10 and Cbeck82 - best wishes for tomorrow girls sending you extra


----------



## Cbeck82

I know it's really really early but woke up and needed to pee really badly!! And can't believe I'm saying it but its was POSITIVE!! Got to sit here and wait till the clinic opens to call them now! I'm sure I'm still asleep and dreaming, someone pinch me!   now on to the next wait I guess! 

Good luck barley10, I will be thinking of you and sending   

Thank you to everyone on here for your support and just being able to read your stories! Kept me sane!


----------



## Ali.arias

Hello ladies can i join please ! 
My FET was on 10.04.14 we transferred three day3 embryos  
Im 6dp3dt ! These 6 days have been the longest days for me 
At the moments no symptoms at all , just mild low abdominal pain like AF    
Sherbies my OTD is on 23.04.14 so we will be announcing our BFPs the same time( hopefully    )

Cbeck82 !!!!!! Wowwwww  thaaats a GREAT news  
U really deserve it after what u hav gone through ! 

baby dust to all the rest


----------



## barley10

Cbeck - SNAP!!  I got a big fat     too!!!!!     I woke up about 3.30am and desperately needed the loo, tried to go back to sleep but failed so at 4.15 thought it's now or never.  The 2 lines came up so quick I thought my eyes were deceiving me!  DH had woken up so told him, he went to high-five me but I missed his hand and slapped him in the face, hahaha!  Needless to say we are both thrilled, a little shocked and I'm already worrying about next scan and if there are 2 heartbeats, but as DH said we should just enjoy this moment for now before starting to worry too much.  

Thank you to everyone for your support and good luck wishes.  I really   there are many more BFP's to come on this thread.  

Will check in again later, need to go and check those 2 lines are still on the stick! 

 to you all.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Wow , double whammy!!!
Congrats barley10 and check82!!     
Maybe it's cos of Easter, new life and all that.

Very encouraging and loving  the positive vibes you
Both are giving us all.

Xx
BG


----------



## Vicask

Barley and CBeck. - many congratulations  - 2 BFPs in 1 morning, great news . Lots of positive vibes on this thread...

Have a good day everyone else xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Amazing news!! Congratulations ladies! What a nice start to the day  

Hopefully I will follow on Friday  

Hope everyone has a lovely day in the sun

xx


----------



## juliaG83

Wooohoooo big congratulations ladies!!! that is fantastic news!      

Well that has cheered my morning up lol!!!!


----------



## lisamarie1

That's fabulous news girls, really pleased for you both  

Thanks for the message Luck2014, still trying to keep positive and no spotting since yesterday morning so really hoping it stays that way, must stop going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check!

Hope you all have a great day and good luck for the next few days.

xxx


----------



## ssltw

Congratulations on all of the BFPs, it's so good to see  
I've been a bit quiet on here this 2ww, been trying not to analyse every little symptom like I did the last 2 cycles! My OTD is Friday, so now down to the last couple of days - this is when the doubts always set in for me! I'm really hoping it's third time lucky for us, and have my fingers crossed for all of you too!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls, I got my BFP yesterday! HCG 254 and had a scan and saw a little pregnancy sac 

Congrats BArley and cbeck!!

Now the 3WW! aghh!

good luck to all other ladies testing this week xx


----------



## Willzig

Hi I'm new to this so please bare with me, I'm currently on my last day of my 2ww it has driven me mad wanting to test and find out if all has gone well, for the last 6 days I have been feeling really sick and has been the case of running to the toilet as I really thought I was going to be but thankfully it passed, my breasts have become massive and my tummy swollen I'm also feeling tired a lot which is very unlike me, has anyone else felt like this or do u think it could be my mind playing tricks as I have had feeling sick in the passed when trying to conceive  naturally even though I was not successful


----------



## Caca2012

Lovely to hear BFP today guys! Congratulations!! Big   To BFN it's a horrendous feeling, please  don't give up!
Willzing - good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you!

AFM- I got my first scan next week cannot wait, I'm back to work tomorrow, goodness knows how I'm going to survive without my nana nap in the afternoon! 

Hope everyone is ok.

Caca2012
Xxx


----------



## Hannah10

Barley10 - I sent you a wee message on the buddies thread but congrats again. Wonderful news!!!

Cbeck- wow wow 2 bits of good news and almost similar stories except you didn't abuse your DH like barley lol lol. So delighted for you also - it's wonderful to know it can work!!

Will zig- hello there. Best of lush for tomorrow pet hope your dream comes true. Your symptoms certainly sounds v positive although I know what you mean the mind I s a powerful tool and can be very mean. Keep positive- this time tomorrow you could be celebrating. It can and does work.  

Twinsangelmummy- I am so so pleased for you. I read your signature and you have had a tough journey but you have got there now. Enjoy every minute, one day at a time xx 

Gemmadobson - your right Friday will be your day  

Ail arias- hi there. Please don't worry re lack of symptoms everyone is different. You'll notice that woman who have af pains don't want them and those who don't haven any pains want some!!! Your doing great, have you got plans to keep busy the next week or so? 

Butterfly girl- yes your right the positive vibes are very powerful. Love your banana dance. How's you today? Went is your otd? 

Luck- hope your wee embies had a nice sleep. How's you today? Any plans for the weekend? 

Amyth- what a great story - hope that gives others with a bleed some hope and congrats on your result. Are you delighted? Xx 

Lisamarie 1 - how are you? Has your bleed stopped, I hope I haven't missed any posts from you. Thinking of you xx 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies! 

AFM gosh I feel so much like a roller coaster. I'm so wanting to know.  Symptoms so far are not really that much a few days of feeling a bit ugke but nothing too bad. I'm starving all the time because of the steroids and that clexane boy does it sting!!! Another day closer - 3 more sleeps.  Please god....


----------



## Allie1976

Hi i am on day 12 of my 2 we , I am having a light bleed / spotting does this mean game over?


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hello Hannah 10,
My OTD is Monday 21st but as it's the Easter public holiday here so ill have
the Beta Tues 22nd and POAS on Minday.
I'm feeling fine.
No Symptoms except sore (.)(.) from the Progesterone
and same as you, always hungry from my Thyroxine and steroids.

Caca is the waiting for a scan really worse than the 2ww

I'll be extatic waiting for that scan test knowing I am pgt.

 

Keep hanging in there girlies 


XBG


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone!

Congratulations to all the BFPs woohoo!!

Twinsangelsmummy - great hcg - mine was more or less the same as yours!  Did you have two embies put back?  We could have twins...!

Caca12 - not long til your scan!  I've got another 12 days' wait til mine.

Butterflygirl - yes I can confirm the 3ww is a killer!!  

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing okay.

Polly X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi Polly no I only put 1 back because of my history with twins so fxd it is only 1 baby! Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Barley and Check -A Massive congratulations.  

Barley - said we would refuse to join the 40s club - yippee

Lisamarie- how are you getting on?

Hello everyone else, will catch up later with everyone, my brothers just arrived at the door.  x


----------



## Luck2014

Twinangels - congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Sherbies

Congratulations to all the BFP's ladies       

Im on 4dp3dt and im feeling some pulling sensations in my lower tummy area, keeping positive that its a great sign and hoping that it means our little embie is getting comfy down there. xxx

Hope everyone else is good.

xxxx


----------



## Guthrun

Twinangelsmummy, I'm with Gcrm Belfast on the short protocol too! So happy to see your news! Here's hoping I'll get a similar result. Strangely, we got 6 eggs with 4 fertilised too! 
Having no symptoms at all, apart from vague AF cramps ever since et, which is really starting to get me down- particularly since I clearly remember having extremely sore boobs before my last bfp. In fact, had a real wobble about it today. Waiting is driving me boogaloo!


----------



## Caca2012

Butterfly girl

I am ecstatic, but you still feel it's all a dream and can't wait for the scan to hear the heart beat. Not long to go for you! I wish you the best of luck, and have everything crossed for you!

Caca2012


----------



## tattybear

For those who got bfps recently, congratulations, what were your levels? xxx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi girls

Sadly, it's all over for us. Full blown AF started this afternoon after days of spotting, not due to test till Friday but know there's no hope. Going to take a bit of time off and maybe have one more go at it in a few months, if the doc thinks it's worth it as most of the eggs collected were duff. We're very lucky to have a 4 year old dd, conceived naturally, who we will treasure even more now.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone and congratulations again to all those who have their bfp,  you all deserve it. And although I haven't posted much, I've read a lot of your posts, thanks for keeping me going over the last 2 weeks.

Lisa x


----------



## Perasperaadastra

How are use getting on, congrats on the BFP so far this month gives us all hope.

I had two embryos, one med and one low. So not feeling as hopeful as i thought i would  

But you never know, my OTD is 24 April xx

Am 4dp3dt x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Guthrun, my symptoms with all 3 off my bfps were different! I had sore boobs with twins but with my ds I didn't at all. I had af cramps with him but this time I didn't. I had soreboobs this time but had them since egg collection! I'm really bloated this time and wasn't with my other 2. How many days post transfer are you? Did you have a 3dt? The staff are so lovely at gcrm Belfast. The embryologist mags was amazing with me. 

Perasperaadastra my embryo wasn't great either going back and I got a bfp!

Lisa Marie I'm sorry hunni. Be gentle on yourself and take some time to grieve xxx

Tattybear my hcg was 254! X


----------



## Sarah79x

Hi can I join this group. I had a 4ab blast transfer today. After and When I got home I felt air bubble/fluid leave cervix area and I'm scared ! Has anyone else had this? I also asked for 2 to transfer as it wasn't 5aa but as first cycle wasn't allowed. I hope 4ab is good?? Any reassurance or advice how to survive the week appreciated xx


----------



## PollyWolly

So sorry twinangelsmummy for my twins comment earlier - I wasn't thinking and hadn't read your signature   I only realised later. What an idiot.

Hi tattybear my hcg was 294 on this cycle (138 on the last one).

Polly 
X


----------



## barley10

Thank you for all your good wishes.  I think it's just about beginning to sink in! 

Ssltw  - fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for you.  

Twinangelsmummy - congrats to you too! That's great that you've had a scan already. My clinic don't see me until scan at 7 weeks not even for a blood test. 

Willzigg - yey, 1 more sleep for you!   you get a BFP. It's a nightmare isn't it, over analyzing every little symptom. 

Caca - 1 week to your scan! With the Easter weekend I bet that will fly by. Good luck!

Hannah -   again. Nearly bed time and 1 less sleep to your OTD!

Luck - I forgot about the 40's thread, haha! 

Sorry to anyone I've missed. I'm exhausted after such an early just art this morning! 

 to you all.


----------



## Butterfly girl

So sorry lisamarie and hugs and thoughts are with you.  

Twinangelsmummy it looks like it's all good for you and hoping everything turns out beautifully.

Sarah I don't think they can fall out once they're in, so try not to worry.

AFM Guthrun , I've no symptoms much really that I can't attribute to the meds like
sore (.)(.), hunger, dizzy, tired. But last night when I woke to do a wee, I had
AF type cramp afterwards for about 5 mins.
I hope it's a good sign? Not evil?!

More BFPs please!!!!!!!
  

BG x


----------



## Willzig

Hi everyone, 
thank u for all the good luck, I did my test this morning at 5 am couldn't wait any longer and we have a positive result over the moon, so all the symptoms I thought were in my head and driving me crazy we're the real deal . 

Congrats to all those with positive results  I'm so pleased for u all. 
Sending lots of sticky baby dust to those still waiting to test.

Lisa Marie I'm so sorry to hear your sad news I am  thinking of u sending massive hugs x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Polly don't even think twice about it hunni. It didn't upset me hunni and my hcg is high I would think twins to if I saw it on someone else's. 

Barley we don't get scanned either usually it's just cos my tummy is so bloated they wanted to make sure all ok xx

Willzig, CONGRATUATIONS!!!!!! AMAZING NEWS


----------



## juliaG83

Ladies i tested this morning three different tests, im afraid to say it just incase - three BFP's!! Clearblue digital says 1-2 weeks praying to god it sticks! I will be so worried now until my clinic scans to check everything is as it should be!!! IN total Shock!!



xxxx


----------



## Hannah10

Great start to the day !!!!

JuliaG83 and Willzig congratulations on your Easter eggs or baby's!!!!! Delighted!!!!!


----------



## gemmadobson

Congratulations on the BFP's this morning ladies, im absolutely papping myself  for my OTD tomorrow   xx


----------



## ssltw

Congrats on the new BFPs everyone!   

gemmadobson - me too! Lots of luck  

Feeling really bloated and lethargic this morning, dreading that it's AF gearing up to arrive! I'm half excited/half dreading OTD, just want to know now!


----------



## juliaG83

Gemma and ssltw   for you both for tomorrow!!! i have everything crossed for you! Dont get dishartened i was positive my AF was on her way, i still have to get past the weekend with no af just to make me believe it.

        for you all!!!!!!


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Wow congrats on all the BFPs!! 

Thank you for all my congrats too! Still kinda feels surreal! Still having the brown discharge so just praying all will be ok, I mc 2 days after test date last time so feeling a bit on edge! 

Send lots of luck to a testing soon xxx 

Barley10 can't believe we was both up so early testing! Big congrats to you! How are you feeling today? Xxxx


----------



## emmab22

Hi ladies I can now move onto this feed as I had my ET today , just one embryo at level 3/4 , not sure what that means but they said it's a really good quality ! None left for freezing though but I just need to concentrate on this little ember and hope it sticks ! 
This may be a silly question to ask but my period would be due tomorrow and I'm worried if it's comes is that bad ? Or should it not happen ? I don't know I should have asked the clinic but didn't think at the time ! 
Thank you x


----------



## KateAbroad

I posted in the 2ww symtoms- but thought it might be useful on this thread too. As i was an April cycle lady too!

I had natural FET. Did not take progesterone or any drugs at all. On my 2ww I got no symptoms at all until 10dp5dt when I started getting sore boobs and feeling tired. These stayed until my OTD on 11dp5dt when I got my BFP. I gave up hope mid way through as I had no symptoms but I think a lot of the 2ww symptoms in IVF cycles come from the drugs. I am now just two days past my OTD and trying to take it easy but very nervous too. Been TTC for three years and everyone around me having babies and really had started to give up, hope this one sticks and sending so much strength and bravery to all you ladies trying to conceive. What a roller coaster we all have to go through! Just remember you are stronger that you think you are and your time will come in what ever form that might take.


----------



## Guthrun

Twinangelsmummy, yes- had a 3dt and I'm 9dpt today. Was given a pee test for Sunday, but they want to bring me in for a blood test too, next Wednesday. I think this is because they put 3 embryos back.


----------



## tattybear

PLEASE OFFER ADVICE

Yesterday morning had my 9dp5dt and it was 154. Now got to go back tomorrow morning for beta to make sure levels have doubled, everytime i have had a miscarriage before the levels havent doubled. I have taken 2 CB digitals today (morning & evening with strong coloured urine) and STILL say 1-2!!!!! So obviously by tomorrow to double, my beta needs to be 308 and CB is supposed to say 2-3 when hcg is at 200 (this has ALWAYS BEEN ACCURATE BEFORE and previous pregnancy i was 2-3 and beta at 187!)

So clearly levels arent doubling are they :,(


----------



## Bambixi

Hi tattybear

Couldn't read your post and not respond. I sooo hope that the CB readings are on the cusp and your bloods will give you a different result. 

Unfortunately I haven't the time to read through all your previous posts but am curious...have you had NK cells assay and clotting blood tests? If not, I would strongly advise before going forward with a new cycle (if need be - fingers crossed not!)

I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow x

P.S. Soz. I'm a lurker  Wondering if I'm brave enough to go through all this again!

P.P.S. Baby dust to everyone else on this thread


----------



## tattybear

Hi, i have had all clotting etc and all was fine. Not had nk cells. I have bad pcos thats only bad thing x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Tattybear please do not take those clear blue conception indicator as gospel. I had my beta done the same day as I done clear blue digital. The test said 1-2 weeks and my beta was 254!!!! With my son my beta was 196 And the conception indicator said 2-3 weeks!! They are not accurate and I've heard of so many people getting the wrong result with them x Good luck with your bloods xx


----------



## Bambixi

Hey tattybear,

Please stay positive and note twinangelsmummy83 experience and there are plenty other positive examples out there 

For going forward, I would definitely request NK cell test. As it seems to tie in with your early MC. That way with your next cycle (for your sibling to this Easter nugget), you would then have either: intralipids, steroids or IVIG. One of these three would then make your "environment" friendly 

xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats to all the BFP's ..... Enjoy it Julia, it sounds real to me!!!!!

   


Good luck to Good Friday and Saturday testers. 

   

XxBG


----------



## barley10

Tattybear - I had a hcg test done by my private Dr and he sent through the results yday, I was amazed by the variation in ranges of hcg levels (pasted below) so there is no way the CB sticks can gauge that accurately. My result at 13dp3dt was 274 so if I didn't know what I do, it would put me at anything between 4-6 weeks pregnant and my CB said 2-3 weeks. 


Weeks post LMP U/L
3 : 5.8 - 71.2
4 : 9.5 - 750
5 : 217 - 7138
6 : 158 - 31795
7 : 3697 - 163563
8 : 32065 - 149571
9 : 63803 - 151410
10 : 46509 - 186977
12 : 27832 - 210612
14 : 13950 - 62530
15 : 12039 - 70971
16 : 9040 - 56451
17 : 8175 - 55868

I hope this puts your mind at rest a little. 

Not been on for a couple of days as work busy but congrats to the other BFP's. I'll check back in when I'm more awake (god I miss my morning coffee!). 

Xx


----------



## ssltw

Bad news, another BFN for us  
Finally have our HSG appointment on Thursday so hopefully that might give us some indication of why we're not having any luck. Good old NHS, it's only taken 6 months for an appointment!


----------



## Guthrun

10dp3dt and I've started spotting. Anyone else have this - or are we out for this cycle? I always spot in the days leading up to AF's arrival, and this looks the same.


----------



## Vicask

Hey Guthrun

My sister had bleeding about 3 days before testing in her last round of IVF; my beautiful niece was born 2 month ago. So I think quite a few people do get this and go onto get BFP

Ssltw - so sorry about your BFN, sounds like you have a plan for finding out why, I wish you lots of luck


----------



## gemmadobson

Good morning,

Happy Easter!

Just a quick one from me, i'll catch up on everyone later. Well OTD today for me, I was so tempted to test at 4.30 when I got up for a wee but held off till 8.30 and said come on shall we get this over with haha!......so..........got a BFP!!!!!   I couldn't even look, I peed on it and passed it to DP to look at. In total shock! Got scan on 12th of May to see how many are squatting in there!

Hope everyone has a lovely day, good luck to everyone having scans, ET and EC today.

Sending some of my baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Wooohoooo congratulations Gemma!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news! How did you get your scan appointment so quickly?! I have to post a form back and wait for an appointment? 

Fantastic news i am delighted for you!!!!!! 

Fingers crossed for everyone else  xxxx


----------



## tiki44

Congrats Gemma!! Whoop whoop!!  

xxx


----------



## tattybear

Congratulations gemma xx

My levels didn't double  went from 154 to 269


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies,  

Gemma- congrats honey lovely news xx how your squatters are very happy in new abode lol

Ssltw- I'm so so sorry to hear your news  . It's such a painful process and on otd for it to simply end is heartbreaking. I read your signature and I can only relate to my third failed cycle and it crushed me. Take time to heal and grieve. 

Tattybear- I don't know enough about hg levels but please try not to worry. That post by barley10 shows just the huge ranges so your still going pet. What happens now? Do you get more tests? 

Guthrun- I've posted y
To you on the other thread - please don't worry pet - game is far from over yet xxx 

Butterfly girl- thanks or the good wishes. How are you today? 

Hi to all you other ladies - are there anymore testers tomorrow? 

AFM - well otd is tomorrow morning. Girls I'm so scared. This is our 5th cycle and our third to get to otd I just can't belie e by this time tomorrow I will know. I spent all week waiting for this evening and in 4 hours I'll be going to bed them up and I'll know. I know if its meant to be it will be but I would love it to be our time now xx love to you all and thank you for your kind words and wishes and prayers.


----------



## tattybear

Good luck Hannah xx i have to go again on wednesday xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Thanks lovies  

Really happy but still in shock lol!

Tattybear - I hope your next bloods go well - thinking of you.

Ssltw -- Im sorry to hear your news, I really hope you get your miracle soon  

juliaG83 - The hospital gave it to me while I was on the phone ringing in my result! I thought it would be a call back, another long 72 hour wait lol but nope she popped me on hold and gave it m there and then  

As you have probably gathered im rubbish with doing personals, some of you guys are ace at them and love reading them  

Good luck to the testers tomorrow, cant wait to log on tomorrow and see some more xmas babies!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Good luck Hannah👍👍👍

AFM just woke up with a sleep orgasm!
I tried to rub my tummy but was already cramping.
I hope this hasn't stuffed things up.
I had cramping for about 5 mins but then it stopped.
I am 3 days til test day.
Any advice?

XBG


----------



## Perasperaadastra

In need of advice, had Af pains the past two nights and blood in my urine this morning

Not sure if I should drink loads of water and wait it out. Call the doctor because might be a uti or call hospital cause might be ohss?? 

Defo in the urine cause I wiped and no blood there?? 

What use think?? Any advice appreciated

Wishing use all luck xxx


----------



## Hannah10

My test was negative - heartbroken


----------



## gemmadobson

Perasperaadastra - Id call the clinic, I had OHSS and it is very nasty - best to be on the safe side.

Hannah - im absolutely devastated for you hun, this is a long hard and cruel process.  Sending you lots of  love and hugs 

Butterfly girl -  Don't worry about reaching climax, we had sex in the 2ww and I had an orgasm, it makes the uterus contract which is what the pains are - aren't you lucky  

How is everyone else? Another sunny day so suppose i'll be painting the fence again before we go to the in laws - oh the joys!

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you?  I had a day two transfer of two top grade embies yesterday. I only had three eggs of which toe fertilised which is why they didn't wait til today to put them back.
My stomach feels really tight and I was awake in the night with cramps on left and right side. Is this normal? I know it's too soon for it to be anything to of with the embies. Is it the CYCLOGEST?

Trying to chill but getting very stressed already!! 

Lisa x


----------



## Sarah79x

For those who've cycled before I'm waking up sodden in sweat every night since retrieval - need to change clothes bed wet etc. it happens 1-2 hours after bedtime (and cyclogest) so last night did cyclogest hour before bed but no change. Anyone else suffered this side effect and does it go - any tips? I'm going to bed with towels!!


----------



## cocoholic

Hi ladies, I am on my first cycle at the moment, and I am in the cycle buddies March/April board. I am also cheekily browsing this board from the distance,, but haven't joined as I find it hard to keep up with the one board,  let alone two!!!   Anyways, I read Sarah's post and didn't want to run.

Sarah: I am also sweating like a pig at night, and also using progesterone (last one last night, finally!). I also have been having bad dreams and very vivid. My official otd is today, tested this morning and I had a BFP!!! I read that 7% of people have night sweats on progesterone. I hope your symptoms also lead to a BFP   xx


To all the ladies in waiting, sending you loads of baby dust  
Sorry for all the BFNs  
Congratulations for all BFP

Just one more thing for the ladies in waiting: since Monday, I have been 100% convinced that af was going to show up any minute, and was on knickers watch 24/7    Please please please do not loose hope as it can happen, and i will have everything crossed for you.
Coco xx


----------



## tattybear

Just a quick one.
Hannah I'm gutted for you. You have been through a lot. Big hugs. Book straight in with your consultant to see whether he has any ideas for next steps regarding change in procedure or drugs or perhaps de? good luck with whatever you decide love and here if you need to talk xx


----------



## bumblebee88

So it was the day we have been waiting for for many years but in 11 days will it show a positive or negative ? 6 negatives through iui already will ivf be different ? The warm feeling I've got inside me the want to protect my body keep it safe can't just be nothing! Im to frightened to go to the toilet in case I push the two blastocysts out !!!! Is anyone else at the same stage??


----------



## Luck2014

Sarah79 - that has happened to me last 2 nights quite intensly - mine are cold sweats and I woke shivering.  Don't know of any advice but read up on it and it is a good sign.

Ljp64 - sounds like constipation which you can get from the pessaries.  Had it earlier in the week.

Bumblebee -it's impossible to push them out as they are in a completely different part of your body than where you wee from.  Hope you've been by now, you must be bursting!  That was the first thing I did after ET - went to the loo.


----------



## Sarah79x

Thanks but don't think sweats are a sign for me as had then prior to transfer. Also just had massive meltdown and I'm scared I've just ruined chances through stress!


----------



## Luck2014

Sarah - what stage are you at now?  Try not to panic about the stress.  I heard it has no impact on the end result.  Of course, it's better to be chilled but tbh most people doing ivf are prob stressed and lots get bfps.  Hope you are feeling more relaxed now.  Was also very stressed earlier this week due my stupid GP taking ages to sort things out they need to sort for me, but I still feel optimistic.  You ok now?


----------



## surfgirl82

Hi there  

sorry to hop in mid thread. I've only just discovered this 2ww section. I'm currenty 7dp5dt and since yesterday I've had some brown discharge on and off. I'm a serial pre af spotter anyway so when I saw this I immediatly thought its done and dusted. The only "symptoms" I've got are my veins on my chest and hips have become prominent and my nipples are sore but to be honest I think thats all cyclogest related. My wife thinks things could all be fine and said she had read of a lot of women having spotting etc with ivf, Im not so sure! My otd is monday. Has anyone experienced spotting/discharge or is it a sign its finished? 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Thanks luck xxx I'm 3dp5dpt x


----------



## Luck2014

Hey Sarah, so guess you had your EC at around the same day as me - April 9th?  Hope you are feeling better.

Surfgirl - think brown spotting quite common and can be a sign of implanatation.  Not had it myself but heard lots of girls on here talking about it so defo not the end.

How's everyone else doing on their 2ww?


----------



## Sarah79x

11th for me luck x


----------



## Luck2014

Sarah - when is your OTD?  Mine is 29th.  A longer wait than most girls x


----------



## Sarah79x

Mines 27th. Whys urs so long? I just went toilet wiped a had a tiny streak of fresh pink ?


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Hannah honey I'm so sorry. 
No words will help you but I am thinking of you.

Surf girl I think you're the same dates as me.
I will POAS tomorrow. Trying to stay pos but saying 
I'm nervous is a bit of an understatement.
Whatever will be will be.

XBG


----------



## Vicask

Hi everyone
Tested yesterday and it was negative. Devastated.

Good luck with all those testing soon and congratulations to the BFPs over the last few days

Vic xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Do sorry to hear this Vic  xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls,
So sorry for those who have had sad news this weekend.
I have felt that pain many times.
Please be kind , no very kind, to yourselves.
Xoxo

AFM I did get a BFP this morning with 2 pee tests, and I'm a little in shock.
Beta in the morning.

May God bless all in your 2ww.

XxBG


----------



## Hannah10

Vicask - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's a dreadful thing to deal with   

Butterfly girl - congratulations honey. I can only imagine how you feel. Please God you have a healthy and happy 9 months. Did you have 1 or 2 transferred?


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Hannah. Your words are lovelyxx Early days yet but very grateful for this day to finally arrive.

I had 4 transferred cos of my age.

Never give up.xx

XBG


----------



## needbabydust

Hi I'm going crazy my 2ww will end on wed I can finally take a test but I'm so tempted to take one now has anybody else tested early


----------



## Brighton24

Hello, just discovered this thread. I am currently 6dp3dt and because I know some of you ladies test early it is tempting but doing my best to hold off!!! 

I have cyclogest induced sore breasts and on and off cramping every day. I am not so hopeful as I did not have a very good cycle. Scans and bloods all looked like I was going to get 8 mature eggs, they only got one and were very surprised. The day 1 embryo not good enough to freeze (was supposed to be a freeze cycle) but doctors felt my only hope was to put it back and wait and see. It was not a great quality embryo so am being realistic but hoping, hoping and hoping some more...

Congratulations to those of you who have tested positive and so sorry to those of you who have not, been there many times as a couple over the last 6 years. 

XXX B


----------



## bumblebee88

Hi sharry please add me I'm Ivf and test day is 30th xx


----------



## Luck2014

Very sorry to anyone who has got a BFN over the last few days.  I can't imagine how awful that must be for you.  Take good care of yourselves.


Bumblebee - we are almost buddies - I test on 29th.  How you getting on?

Brighton - you never know what might happen - embryos always better in the body than out so may well be developing great now.  FX for you.

Needbabydust - know what you mean, tempting it is!  Don't want to test early when I'm in work that day incase it's not what I want to see so the next day would be Sat - which is my 40th - so don't want to test then either, so guess I'm looking at Sun for early testing (if at all).  Do you think you will?

Butterflygirl - big congratulations!  4 embies - which clinic are you at?  Mine allow a max of 2 and I'm 39.

Best of luck to anyone testing soon xxx


----------



## bumblebee88

Hey luck2014! Yeah almost buddy's I'm getting on ok, few cramps no spotting, I had two blastocysts put back on the 19th so way to early to test yet which makes it easier not to test but as soon a its possible to early test it's going to be so hard! We are both so excited as this is our first Ivf as we had six disappointments with Iui but things are looking positive, how are you getting on ?.xx


----------



## emmab22

Hi Ladies
How are you all getting on? My test day is 30th April, Im 5dp3dt. Wishing the days away I just want to test this waiting is tough! This is our first IVF we had ICSI, just 1 embryo put back but they said it was a top grade!
Had a wobble day yesterday, went to my nieces 1st birthday party and realised I was the only women there who wasnt a mum, nearlly cried had to fight back tears! 
Had tender breasts, cramping like period pain and lasst night a stabbing in my right side ovary area very painful not sure what that was but didnt like it!
x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Well ladies my 2WW is over and its a BFP I tested this morning those words are the greatest I have ever seen. I had no symptoms only my missed period. Its such early days but I had to tell you all. I am so happy DH and I just stopped crying. 
I hope you all get your BFP soon


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Guys

Can I join? 
I'm in the dreaded 2ww, pulling my hair out at this stage! I'm due to test 30th April and the days are going by so slowly! I've done OI this month, took Gonal F days 4,6 and 8 with Ovitrelle injection on Day 10. I've lots of symptoms which are worse than any AF symptoms I've ever had.  My boobs and Nipples are KILLING me (sorry if tmi) I'm like a teenager with spots, I never get spots! The tummp cramping has eased in the last 2 days. Right now I'm 9dpo

Good luck to you all testing in the coming days hope we all get our BFP's!!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Sharry please put me down for a BFP.

I haven't got my bloods back yet but my last Clear Blue digital said 2-3 weeks at 13 days post transfer, so I'm saying that's a BFP.

Good luck to all that are testing soon.

Hang in there girls in the 2ww

Luck I went to North Cyprus.
It was my 4th attempt.

XBG


----------



## emmab22

Hi Hollywood130
My test day is 30th too, I also ahve spots appearing more every day, trying to slap on the make up but there still there ha !
Mrs Tinkerbell Congratulations! 
x


----------



## hollywood130

The spots are terrible Emmab22 especially when your not used to getting them!! I'm slapping on the make-up but it's not working too much!! Great to know your testing the same time as me, nice to have someone at the same stage as me!! Best of luck for the 30th, feel like it will never come!!

Congrats Mrs Tinkerbell and Butterfly Girl


----------



## gpk

Mrs tinkerbell Congratulations.   Very happy for you.

I am also in 2WW, just


----------



## Lea84

Hi Guys, Hope you dont mind me joining. I am also in the 2WW - its been the worst part. 
I am 7days in after two 4 day embryos were transferred back. I have had spots, sore boobs period cramps quite strong first few days after transfer. The cramps seem to have eased off though. I actually feel really down and negative like this just hasn't worked! is that common? anyone else feel defeated before even testing. Im testing on the 27th - Sunday. 
Congratulations to all the BFP's you give so much hope   x


----------



## princesskate

Hello ladies, can I join in? I'm in the 2ww, currently 10dpo after my 1st cycle of clomid & metformin. Decided I'm going to test Thursday morning at 12dpo, fingers crossed! I have a first response test so hoping it's not too early to test with that to get an accurate result. 

For the 1st 7 days after ov I was having a lot of cramping as if AF was coming, my boobs, especially my nipples have been killing since ov.... Hope this means something & I'm not just imagining it all!!


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Princesskate, I'm basically on the same cycle as you, my AF is due 29th of April, I'm currently 9dpo, this month we done a cycle of OI with TSI, some of my symptoms are similar to yours also, terribly sore boobs and nipples, I've had cramping like period cramps on and off over the last 9 days, I've also have pain around my right ovary mainly, my face has broken out in alot os spots, I usually would get an odd symptom per month, maybe 1 spot or slightly sore boobs but never all of them together and never this bad, I'm putting it down to the injections but praying it's a pregnancy, I've been trying 5 years!
Best of Luck to you


----------



## Sarah79x

Hi lea I convinced myself af starting - had spottig/bleeds since Sunday morning ... Today been hardest. I'm 6dp5dt and test day is also Sunday 27th. I'm gonna test un officially on Friday though and then Sunday .


----------



## Brighton24

Hello! There are quite a few of us testing on Sunday. I am trying no to test at all until then am hoping if it is a failed cycle, that my period comes before test day to ease the blow. 6DP 3DT today and the cramping has eased almost completely, just the odd twinge and breasts still progesterone pumped and very tender. I think I am getting a cold sore  

Sarah 79..it is really quite common to have bleeding during the 2ww, it can be caused by hormone fluctuations and I don't know how heavy/colour it was but timing of a bleed around Sunday could be a good sign. Hang in there..

Hollywood - I am sporting a few spots too! Must be another side effect of it all! 

Lea - think we are similar timings and almost identical symptoms re cramping and sore breasts - and feeling despondent. I think this is natural at a time like this. The progesterone both mimics symptoms of early pregnancy and these are so similar to PMS too...or could be pregnant. We all want it so much that emotionally it is such a rollercoaster. 

Congratulations Tinkerbell!!  

Butterfly - yes, I'd say BFP indeed! Congrats! I have been in touch with Dogas and think this may be an option for us should I run out of options with my own eggs or in fact to do a cycle there. A step at a time just now...but so pleased you have some good news!!

Emma - Sorry you had a sad moment. I can relate to that, and it is quite overwhelming. Stay positive - you have a great embryo back there and yes - wishing the days away and looking for all sorts of distraction. I went back to work today which has helped. 

Thank you for wee message Luck and words of encouragement. Hope you are staying positive too. 

Hello Bumble - hope you're alright too?

XX B


----------



## princesskate

Hello hollywood130, funny how our cycles are so similar! Are you going to wait until the 30th to test? I don't know if 12dpo is too early to test but my clinic didn't say when to but I don't think I can wait much longer! Hoping these symptoms are positive signs for both of us! I didn't think the 2ww would be quite his hard, I was even dreaming about getting a positive pregnancy test last night & today I spotted a car registration that ended in BFP! Haha!! Obsessed!


----------



## Luck2014

Hollywood - am similar to you with the symptoms you describe.  Only thing I don't seem to have that a lot of other people do (and I did last time) is sore boobs.  Here's hoping we get BFPs.

Mrs Tinkerbell - a big congratulations.  You deserve it hun.

Princesskate - the BFP numberplate - that is hilarious!  Thanks for cheering me up with that.


I think it is too early for you to test.  14 dp EC is officially meant to be the earliest so I hear but then I guess some tests are mega sensitive.  I'd like to test early but not just before work.  

If I test just a few days early at night - would it detect HCG do you think?  When I say early, I mean my clinic make us wait 18 days past ET so it should well be in the system then?  Even at night?

xx


----------



## Brighton24

Luck- If you are testing early, perhaps allow your urine to concentrate for a few hours..i.e. don't have too much to drink so that you are not uncomfortable and then test. Just a thought.


----------



## Sarah79x

Luck it appears you and partner have been on quite a journey, wish you all the best for this time


----------



## bumblebee88

I'm feeling a bit low tonight ladies, I've got some signs but think they are just either cyclogest signs or me being over tired ! I suppose I'm just wondering when I can test early i had 2blastocysts transferred 19th and due to test 30th?... Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Aw, bumblebee

Have a good night's sleep and hopefully tomorrow will be brighter.  Bit early yet to test.  Think 14 days past EC is supposed to be earliest.

Sarah - thank you for your lovely, kind message.  How are you?

Brighton - that's a good idea although I would not want to test until I got home from work and that's like 5ish and I tend to naturally drink loads.  Do you think if you wee in a container in the morning and then test it in the evening, it will be ok?

How's everyone else getting on?

xxx


----------



## Ali.arias

Helloo ladiess ! Good to see all the good news on this thread and really sad for the failed attmepts !This was my 2nf fet ( ET on 10.4.14) my otd is on 23.4.14 but today i started having AF pains and leg cramps and now full blown AF arrived ! Im devastated ! Can't go through this emotional and physical trauma anymore :S


----------



## Sarah79x

Oh Ali how devastating. Hugs  xxxx


----------



## hollywood130

*Princesskate* - My AF usually comes right on time or at least a day early, I always get a sign it's just about to happen, so I'm hoping if it is going to happen this month I get that sign on or before the 29th, that way it won't be such a blow, I'm SO afraid to test just incase I get the BFN like I have done SO many times before so I'm going to definitely wait until the 30th to test, so afraid of doing it though, I'm wondering would the Gonal and Ovitrelle make my cycle longer or anything? I had the exact same dream as you the other night, how weird is that!! And BFP on a Number plate haha!! Hope that is a sign!! Not a fan of testing on the 30th either though because I'll have to go to work after&#8230;

*Luck2014* - My boobs were never as sore, I'm so fed up of them being so sore at this stage it's over a week, even folding my arms hurts so I hope they are this painful for a good reason!! I'm hoping my symptoms aren't all down to the injections.

*BumbleeBee88* - we all get days like that, hope your feeling a little better this morning, I'm not a fan of testing early, I've done it before and well it didn't work out for me, that's not to say it won't for you, if your testing on the 30th the very best of luck to you, I'm planning on testing then too x

*Ali* - so sorry your AF arrived xx 

I'm new to this site but already feel better talking to all of you, great to know others are in the same place as I am so Thank You!


----------



## princesskate

Hollywood130 I'm sure testing 1 day early would be ok, how many dpo would you be then? I know what you mean about being scared to test, I am too, I just want to know but I think I'd prefer if someone could just tell me!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Hollywood. Beta was 380, very pleased.

Congrats Tinkerbell!!!!
XBG


----------



## Lea84

Hi everyone, 
I am with you on being petrified to test, I can't decide if a digital test would be better, but the horror of seeing "not pregnant" will crush me and bring back all those negative months before the ivf refferal. I just can't imagine seeing a positive test - I've just convinced myself it's negative to save the heartache. 
Ali - I am so sorry to hear of your result x
All my "symptoms" seem to be easing off - could this be a good thing? Meaning they were strongest in week one, for implantation? This waiting is torture I'm at work and just can't think of anything else.
X


----------



## nixxi2004

Hi Everyone !

I haven't been on this board for years but I thought I would come back as if my current cycle works (or not), it's nice to have some support wherever you are on the journey.

I have been very lucky and had a daughter through ICSI four years ago. We have tried for a sibling at the Lister, my test date was yesterday and I have done 3 tests so far all with a faint second line. It's just really, really feint. Which is really, really frustrating as we can't get excited yet   .

Obviously I have to keep testing to see if the line gets darker, if not, then I have to have two blood tests, one on Friday, another of Monday to see if my levels have increased. I know I should be happy that there is at least a line (and I am, I keep getting excited and then have to calm down) and I'm in with a chance but I'm so nervous that this might not be a sticky one. 

But I FEEL pregnant. I'm having all the right pains that I had with my daughter, back pain, neck ache, cramps at the tops of the legs, sharp pains in the privates as well as the intense period pains..it's all there. I'm convinced there is a baby in there but my DH is being a real party pooper and has a long face.

Ah, well, I've never had a 3ww, LOL! 

Good luck to everyone else who is testing.  Super congrats to those who have had recent BFP's !

And for those who have not been so lucky..I'm sending a big hug. It's devastating but when I was on this board a few years back I would say that all of my buddies got their BFP's in the end.


----------



## hollywood130

Princessskate – my AF is due 29th, so I was going to wait til 30th to test, should I do it on the 29th if AF doesn’t come? On the 29th I’ll be 16dpo?

Lea84 – I suppose digital is the best way to go, I’m with you on the fear thing! My symptoms seem to be easing, I’m left with really sore boobs and nipples, terrible bloating and period pains on and off…

Nixxi – keeping my fingers crossed it’s a BFP for you, sounds like one though!


----------



## princesskate

I'm sure if a rest was going to show 17dpo it would on 16 too. 

So scared about testing tomorrow, 12dpo, now thinking it might be too early & I'm going to disappointed seeing just 1 line! 

I'm officially obsessed.... Saw another, different car, with BFP as the registration today!! Haha!


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Princeskate, I learned the hard way not to test early, I had a full day touture trying to decide if a faint positive was a BFP or not. I know its hard to hard to hold off though, so if you do test early keep the sample to do a second test if you think there is a second line. 
Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow.


----------



## hollywood130

Best of Luck to everyone testing tomorrow!
Princesskate I'm too scared to test before my period is due that's why I'm going to hold off until the 30th, least then I'll know I'm late!


----------



## Lea84

Is anyone else on pegesterone pessaries? Do they stop your period even if you aren't pregnant?
Wishing those who test tomorrow lots of luck xx
I'm holding out till Sunday - 4 days to go!


----------



## princesskate

My main reason for picking thursday was because I have the dentist & if he does an X-ray he always asks if I'm pregnant. Seemed a good day to pick but now I'm not so sure..... 

If you are testing early what test do you ladies use? I'v read the super drug own brand ones are good. I have no idea when I would be due, it's my 1st cycle on clomid so I'm assuming 2 weeks after ovulation but I don't really know. 

Congratualations on your BFP Mrs tinkerbell!


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Princesskate, I used asda own brand they say they can work up to 4 days early then had a clear blue digital to see those words, first response are ment to be very good. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## princesskate

I really don't know if I will do it tomorrow now, I wish someone could just tell me the answer without going through all of this! I have a first response test here which I'll use when I do test. 

Has anyone tested too early got a negative result & gone on to get a BFP?


----------



## ixilou

Hi girls, 

I can honestly say that the end of the two week wait is had been the hardest part of my infertility journey! I have to test 16 days after transfer and that will be Friday morning. Then i will have to go to work. So i am absolutely terrified. I don't have any symptoms at all. My boobs are sore but they have been all the way through because of the drugs. 
I'm really feeling like it hasn't worked tonight which is just depressing. Sorry for the moan. I could test early tomorrow morning but I'm far too scared. Like somebody else said recently, it just brings back all those early months of waiting for af and getting negative pregnancy tests. Good luck for all those testing tomorrow


----------



## Sarah79x

Thanks and hope everyone is ok
4 more sleeps till test day -16 dp egg collection. Why does it have to be 16 days. Why not 14??! 
Test shopping tomorrow, I want digital and frer and maybe some pound shop ones just to satisfy me ! 
I am testing Friday I think at 14 days .

How does it feel after bfp/bfn... I'm due to return to work Monday but not sure I will be safe too emotionally ?


----------



## hollywood130

Feeling a bit negative this evening myself, getting alof of period cramps, my af is due 29th so afraid that this are an actual sign that its coming, really hoping an praying its not... Hate the 2ww, 6 days to go, how am I going to get through it


----------



## princesskate

Fingers crossed for you hollywood that it's not AF. This really is a rollercoster isn't it!


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning all 

Don't worry about the AF cramps, they are normal in pregnancy.  I have been pregnant before and had them for weeks after OTD its your uterus stretching.  I got a BFP last week and 2 days before I was adamant that AF was arriving and now she's gone on a 9 month holiday!   I know what you mean about dreading testing, I wanted to test early but didn't want to burst the PUPO bubble. I used a clear blue digital, my clinic advised me to use this one, theres no grey areas then with faint lines, you either are or aren't so personally if your holding out till OTD 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for test day ladies


----------



## princesskate

Did the first response this morning, negative (12dpo) and half hour later I started spotting...think AF is on her way, typical!


----------



## hollywood130

*Princesskate* - sure is a rollercoaster, I feel I'm probably making things worse by overthinking everything, I m trying to keep my mind off it but it's IMPOSSIBLE!! Don't loose hope yet it might just be too early, you can get implantation spotting too so fingers crossed it's just that, total rollercoaster huh&#8230;

*Gemma* - thanks for that, feel a little bit better now, I'm trying to keep busy, glad the weekend is coming it'll be easier to get out and about with friends, they'll definitely get my mind off it, my partner is working nights this week so I'm in the door from work and he's heading out and it's the same in the morning&#8230; usually during the week we'd head out and do something but it's crappy we can't! Congrats to you, love hearing the success stories! Not worried about the AF pains now and I'll definitely use a Clear Blue Digital next Wednesday if AF does not appear on Tuesday, finfers crossed x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hollywood - Your welcome, I knew what to expect from being pregnant before but even then it didn't stop me over analysing every symptom, sends you round the bend! I wish you all the luck in the world hun, enjoy your weekend with your friends - make the most of it xx

princesskate - Im sorry for your news hun, try and stay positive (easier said than done I know) loads of girls on here had bled in the 2ww and also after they have got their BFP, ive got everything crossed for you   xx

Good luck to those testing tomorrow! xx


----------



## princesskate

Spotting is heavier now, think I'm definatly out, will phone the clinic to check about starting cycle 2 of clomid. *sigh* Good luck to all those waiting to test.


----------



## bumblebee88

Hey ladies can someone tell me how long it takes the drug they give you to ovulate to get out your system? Many thanks xxx


----------



## Brighton24

Bumblebee - the trigger injections take 10 to 14 days. Some women test it out of their system...i.e. take a test every day until it shows negative so that they know the result after that is true. 

Princess Kate - you know your body best. I am sorry, it is such a disappointment how many cycles have you done - it's clomid you are on? Are you taking any progesterone/other drugs just now?

Lea - the progesterone can delay your period though some people can have a bit of break through bleeding on them. I am taking cyclogest twice a day. 

Sarah - a lot of clinics do 14 days after egg collection. This is what i am doing, which is Sunday and depending on whether I am bleeding or not, then I will test again on Tuesday. I think it is fine to test on day 14. 

My cramps feel different now. They are less frequent but when they come they feel stronger and more like I need to run to the loo to check. Ugh. It is stressful and I am willing test day to come and to get there without bleeding first. I have felt a bit nauseous with a headache today (I suffer from migraines and it feels like it could be one, only I can't take my usual pain relief!!) So, I am not feeling as positive but again all these symptoms are described by those who have tested positive - it is such a roller coaster! 

Hope you are all ok this evening. XX


----------



## bumblebee88

I tested yesterday and day before--- negative!!! 
Today positive !!! What does that mean? Is it chemical or real Please help me I'm five days early xxxxxx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hi ladies I'm  in the 2ww  after my1st ivf with icsi is it ok to just join?
I feel all I can do is think about  my embryos and this pregnancy test. It would be nice tochat with someone in my shoes xx


----------



## Lea84

Hi Guys,

Bumblebee: I would test tomorrow and if its positive it must mean its getting stronger?   x

alexandra: hi, this is my first ivf/icsi too im 9 days past transfer and testing on sunday what about you? how you feeling? x

Brighton: Hope you are ok, i know how you feel with the changing cramps/pains. Mine certainly have been different in weeks one and two!

Everyday is a day closer to knowing! i went to see my acupuncturist today and she said my body is all over the place due to progesterone - i just dont know whats real anymore - today i feel scatty, keep forgetting what im talking about or saying! weird. Ive been having sudden sharp stabbing pains around my uterus up into my tummy button. Surely that cant be good? ahhhh 3 days to go.


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hi Lea84. I'm 6 days past transfer. Feeling ok. Bit emotional as my OH is working away. My boobs are really sore but they were before transfer. 
How many embryos did you have transferred? This is by far the longest part of the whole journey for me x


----------



## princesskate

Hi Brighton24

I am taking clomid, this was my 1st cycle, just let myself get a bit too carried away with it all I think. The more positive you are about it working the harder the disappointment when it doesn't! Need to be positive about my response to it & get on with the next cycle. I'm not taking any progesterone, what would that do? I've been put on metformin too, to help with my PCOS but not on anything else. Guess I start the clomid again on cd2 now & fingers crossed for the next cycle. This one was only 25 days, so short to my 70 day average before treatment!


----------



## Pink.fairy

Hi ladies!

Sorry to intrude but have been reading your posts daily and finally got some courage to write something.... They are very uplifting!

I am on my 5 the day post transfer... Not feeling any symptoms and going completely wonkers:; trying very hard to not analyse even the smallest twinge.

And to top it all up my boobs stopped hurting! The one and only symptom.... Perhaps more derived from the progesterone-it made me feel kinda of in the road to success, jeez 

Hoping for these two glorious embies to stick to mummy 

Sorry to be a bit down.

Wishing ya all the best of the best

Xxx

M


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hello Pink.fairy
I posted for the 1st time yesterday. I got no symptoms either just my boobies are sore but have bin sore before transfare. Did you do the 5 day blast? I got my my gets crossed for you. Im praying that mine attached too xx


----------



## Lea84

Hi girls

It's such a comfort to know your aren't the only one going through this torture. It's sending me insane too - first and last thing I think of going to sleep then waking up! My boons don't really hurt either usually the week b4 Af they are so full and sore. Weird, good or bad sign. 
Alex - I had two 4 day embies Transferred I'm 10 days past now. Another symptom/nervous symptom is I seem to have lost my apetite. Think that's the worry but just seem to be full.   good luck to everyone for this weekend xx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

My clinic told me they strongly advise me to only have the one because of my age. I read so many stories of women having 2 put in and one came away so i stood my ground and asked for 2. 
i did a test yesterday to make sure it was negative because i was told the injections could give a false positive. it was so im hoping the next one I do is positive. Atleast you only got 4 more days to wait hun xx


----------



## Pink.fairy

Wow! Thanks for replying!! So happy to know we are not alone!

This is my first time and it was a 3 dt- two glorious rays of light implanted, one was
Grade a and the other borderline c as only 6 cells. I think that's the right terminology... I struggle with all the acronyms  

I test on day 4th may

Sending all my good vibes to you all ommmmm

Xxxx


----------



## Lea84

Yeh these drugs really effect everything at least you know the next time you test they will be out your system.

Alex: How old are you (sorry x) I'm 29 this is my first ICSI my clinic suggested I had two put back I was a bit taken aback as I thought it would be me having to insist. But they said they look at each individual case then make a suggestion but it was up to me. My sister had twins last December so It was a no brainer my nephews are amazing. I'm so glad I did as on day 5 non of the remaining were viable to freeze. 

Pink fairy. Praying for your two sunshines xx

I'm test buying today - going for a digital! Sunday morning is the day. Feel sick with the negative fear xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Lea84 - know how you feel with feeling sick with fear, I'm the exact same, due to test on the 30th, afraid to do it then incase of the outcome and then I have to come to work, can't wait until the weekend though I'd drive myself insane, oh it is so so hard.  Feeling quite sick this morning, not sure if it's down to the injection or lack of sleep last night or what.  I'm totally exhausted, probably with this looming test consuming my mind.  

So great chatting to you ladies, makes me feel so much better to get things out! Good luck to all of you testing over the weekend x


----------



## xxalexandraxx

I was 30 in February . Im pretty healthy. My amh was 50 that's very high. Its my oh with the problem he has anti sperm antibodies. 
Well its not long to go ladies until we test. I got my test yesterday. I know the grading is a bit complicated. I got a lovely picture of my embryos before transfer. I'll be happy if one has stuck and it will be a bonus if 2 have. How come you girls need ivf if you don't mind me asking? Im missing my coffee but hopefully it will be worth it xx


----------



## Lea84

It's almost like you run through all the emotions of a negative result before even doing the test - it's all I've ever known.

Alex we are the same situ - my AMH Is 69 my DH has low count / morphology / motility but plenty for ICSI for our future miracles &#128150;&#128150;

I read this last night I'm sure you girls will feel a connection to this posthttp://www.bubhub.com.au/community/forums/showthread.php?220058-Soemthing-I-found-about-the-2WW-and-BFN-s

Xxx

/links


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Wow 69 is very high. That is a really sad story. I don't know how ill be if its negative but iv asked my family not to call as I think I would like to be on my own with my man and tissues. Its such a long journey from appointments, bloods scans,  medication, EC, ET and the longest 2 weeks of your life. Not forgetting all the emotions going threw it all the hurdles you over come. To get a BFN would be so sad. I know it can go either way. Just makes me sad when you see bad patents out there that don't deserve children who care more about there drugs. 
xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Well, AF arrived four days early this cycle, so I'm out.. Onto IUI for May. 

To those who have had bad news - I am so sorry.. This is an exhaustive and frustrating and generally crap process, but stay strong.. Your time IS coming. 

To the BFP's - congrats! I am so happy for you, and hope you have a very healthy 9 months.

To those yet to test,   and baby dust to you all! I hope to not see you on next months 2WW forum (in a nice way, of course )

x


----------



## hollywood130

Alex – I’m not doing IVF, I’m on OI injections.  I have low AMH and Endometriosis. 3-4 cycles of OI and then onto IVF, currently on first cycle of OI so keeping everything crossed that it works.

Sorry to hear your out DaisyChain, you seem positive though! Hope your ok, this 2ww is exhausting.


----------



## xxalexandraxx

So sorry to hear that daisychain. Big hugs . Good luck for the future and I hope your get your wish soon.
Goodluck Hollywood. I have my fingers crossed for you. Its heart wrenching hearing other stories. We will al know soon enough. I don't know how many times id be able to go threw this. Xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Hi Alexandra I'm 9dp5dt on first icsi cycle. Feel free to ask me anything but I might not have the answers ! X


----------



## Sarah79x

Alexandra and Lea, do you know what grades and what day transfer you had

I asked for two to be back (I'm 35) but only allowed 1. It was a grade 4ab blastocyst and I froze two x


----------



## Lea84

Hi Sarah

I had two 4 day morulas both graded 3 I think? Cells starting to compact. I'm so scared neither stuck, I'm feeling really sick today but think it's nerves. I'm 10 past now x

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## hollywood130

Just started spotting, period pains have gotten worse since lunch time, wondering is AF coming early, I'm on CD 24, so afraid of what might be coming, anyone experience this at 12dpo?? Could it be implantation bleeding? Suppose I'll know by the end of the day anyway, it'll only get heavier if AF is here


----------



## Sarah79x

That's good lea, my clinic don't do day 4 transfers. Im nauseous again today still spotting (have been since Sunday) driving me mental. In bed too now with an impeding cold! Happy days lol


----------



## Lea84

Hollywood- hoping it's not Af for you! Could still be implantation bleeding? 
Sarah- I was surprised my clinic did the 4 day but I think they wanted to put 2 in and would not be allowed for 2 5 day blasts. Just got to hope haven't you.
If you are having spotting that must be a good sign? I've had nothing not even any cm (sorry tmi) I didn't spot or bleed after EC though. I can't wait to get home and have a nap!
XX


----------



## Sarah79x

Lea I have been so focused in my clinic I just looked it up and quite a lot of clinics do the 4 day transfers so it may be down to skill/experience of your clinic - great you have 2 on board  I didn't bleed after procedures either. So powerless we are!


----------



## mouima

Hi ladies!

i'm joining to support for all the intensity of the feeling we all have during this period, so here is my story (sorry for my bad english  )

it's my 2 nd IVF PGD , we had 3 blast and 2 were reimplemented 6 days ago so i'm 6dp5dt...

i have absolutely no sensation, nothing special. i'm not as optimistic as i was for my first IVF that's  why i'm expecting the worse so if a miracle happens i'll be very happy if not i'll be ready.

i have to do my blood test by 05/02 only if i don't have AF before... last time i had them one day before and the doctor said that i have to do my Blood test ( i think it was useless)

so i pray for everybody to hear a good news this time or next time for those whom had bad news.


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks Lea, hoping that's all it is   the AF pains would really through you


----------



## princesskate

Really hope it's not AF for you hollywood130. I started spotting 12dpo but for me it was AF, only a 25 day cycle start the clomid for cycle 2 tomorrow.


----------



## emmab22

Help! 
I am 8dp3dt and i have just been for a wee and have blood when wiped argh! This is my first ICSI self funded cycle and i was really hoping It was going to be first time lucky! Its not deep red blood more pink as if its my period starting although i woudl have been due exactly 1 week ago today, I am at work and think im going to cry, I really am!
Must be over for me, yep I now have tears!
xx


----------



## Lea84

Hi Emma
Aw bless you I can imagine how scared you must be to see blood. Do you have AF pains? It might be some Implantation bleeding, try not to panic if it's AF it would get worse. Hang in there xx


----------



## Luck2014

Aw Emma, I feel for you. I hear lots of women bleed slightly in pregnancy so don't lose hope just yet. xx


----------



## butter cup

Hi aim due to test on the 30th April aim I little worried it not worked as I have dark discharge but no pain( just a little pain in the back)  and near belly button , aim on injections to thin my blood and progesterone pessary  and it feels like I what to pass urine all the time (sorry if to much information ) any advice would help as anyone gone through this 
many thanks


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hello Sarah.
I had the 5day blast. Not sure on the grading but I know they said they were lovely embryos. I only managed to get eggs from my left Overy they got 11 so I was happy with that. Emma try not to panic. I had a bleed a few times in my 1st pregnancy even at 7 and 12 weeks but there were no problems. Xx


----------



## hollywood130

I have brown spotting seems to be getting a little heavier and I have AF pains, suppose I'll know for sure by tomorrow, feeling pretty crappy right now


----------



## emmab22

It seems to be quite a light pink colour currently ! Oh this whole process is total torture ! I'm crossing my fingers for maybe late spotting I don't know seems heavier than spotting not yah I have any experience though! X


----------



## Pink.fairy

Hi all, I hope it's ok to join in...

Moima- I am like you, no symptoms and going crazy!

Emma- it could be implantation! I would sooooo love to have that!

Have spent the day with friends and tried not too think too much about the wait.

The wait is long, but I can see myself dreading the test day;( 

Best to all 

Xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Emma my spotting has turned pink, I have a feeling I'm going to wake up to full blown AF, feel sick at the thought of it, still hoping its implantation but i dont think so


----------



## tattybear

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Morning ladies.
Emma and Hollywood how are you both this morning. Thinking of you both. I started getting Af pains last night. Kept thinking I was going to come on. Ended up in tears as reality kicked in and this is a very good possiblity. It doesn't help the fact my OH has bin away since last Saturday. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Alex, not doing too good today, AF came to visit this morning so I'm out again this month. Completely devastated, the tears have come and gone so now I suppose it's onto next month!


----------



## xxalexandraxx

So so sorry to hear that  Have a good cry its so normal. Wish you all the luck in the world with your next cycle xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks Alex, you too hun x


----------



## Lea84

So sorry Hollywood hope it's your month next time, I hope you are ok?  xxx

Who's testing tomorrow?  I'm feeling so scared. So much so I don't want to know the result. 
Had some sharp pains this morning lasting a couple of hours more like a pinch than AF cramps. No sign of spotting though. Thinking of you all x


----------



## Sarah79x

I'm tomorrow :/


----------



## Sarah79x

Trying to add signature


----------



## Lea84

Hi Sarah,  I hope we have good news tomorrow. My tummy is Flipping over. I've just seen you had thyroid probs me too my treatment was delayed as I had a 3.1 level in January it's come back down now but they told me anything above 2.5 causes problems with implantation so that just adds to my constant worry its not worked. 
Lea x


----------



## Pink.fairy

Hi ladies... I hope you don't mind me joining in every now and then.... It's kinda comforting to have you all around....

Oh Hollywood, I'm sorry for you... Xxx

Good luck for you Sarah and Lea, keeping all crossed!

Still no symptoms for me..... Getting a bit anxious


Lots of luck and best wishes to all xxx

M


----------



## Sarah79x

Hi lea, that suprises me as they were happy mine being under 5... Although I know from own research 0.5-2.5 is ideal.... So I got mine to that ! Got blood test Monday and worried what it may show if I do get a bfp because it has a big effect


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Goodluck for tomorrow girls. Lets see some BFP. Let us all know the outcome xxx


----------



## Lea84

Hey Sarah my clinic (BCRM Bristol) seem to have strict rules on their thyroid levels. I was all due to start in January then was delayed 8 weeks because of it. But like you I've read it needs to be low to help your chances so was glad it did. I know the thyroid can be tricky though so really hope the IVF drugs haven't effected things too much! I've also got a blood test Monday! So either way BFP or BFN I'm guessing I will need to up my thyroxine
Xxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Well I've read that blood test results are affected by hormones so going to be problematic to judge I think. I go very much by how I feel so on 125 felt a bit too hyper and on 100 my levels wernt as low as I liked so I got a pill cutter and take 112.5 a day (my gp thinks I'm mad!) but god knows now!!! I read that it's an automatic increase of 25 once pregnant but who knows. It's good your clinic were so focused on thyroid. It's very important


----------



## Lea84

Hey Sarah 
I'm on 25 a day so think 50 would be better moving forward!  
So crazy tonight I feel like AF is coming


----------



## Sarah79x

Are u testing tomorrow? I'm freaking out


----------



## hollywood130

Very best of luck to you girlies testing tomorrow, really hope you get your BFP's!

I'm kinda over it now Lea, was a bit of a mess this morning, only had at 24 day cycle which is short for me, its normally 27 days, keep thinking what did I do wrong but it was probably nothing, but you know, you go through everything in your mind when AF comes, I'm so afraid it'll never happen for me, sorry girls for the negativity


----------



## Lea84

I am hun, it's my 16 days after egg collection so I'm trying to be by the book eak!  I got the digital test so will do it first thing! What about you? I feel so sick I could all be over tomorrow   hope we get our glimmer of luck x

Hollywood you are so strong and just keep believing it will happen when it's meant to - that's what's going through my mind xxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Lea yes I have 2 digitals and one superdrug own
Have u had any sumptoms


----------



## Lea84

Last few days just had some sharp pains and on off period cramps. Last night I was so hot and slept walked really weird sleep/dreams. No spotting and boobs were sore in week 1 but not at all now which is why I think it may be a negative . Hope I'm wrong   what about u?


----------



## nixxi2004

Okay, Lea and Sarah - Good Luck! I have everything crossed for you     

Just remember - this can totally work. It can. The night before I got my BFP with my daughter I cried because I had just started to feel period pains and thought 'It's over'.  I had no other symptoms, it felt exactly the same as when I had my 3 previous failed ICSI's.  In the morning my BFP came up straight away on a First Response and then on a digital the same evening. I continued to have period pains on and off for the next 6 weeks. As soon as I got that BFP everything just started to hurt, my back my pelvis and basically it's normal because the womb is swelling and the body is adjusting itself to accommodate the baby. It's that quick.  I didn't get any sore boobs or sickness, I felt completely normal and hungry all the time.  I'll be watching for your result     

Unfortunately for me it hasn't worked out on this cycle. I kept getting very, very, faint positives between 14 days past transfer and 18 days past transfer. They were like ghost lines. I had a blood test yesterday and it came out very low so a chemical pregnancy that isn't viable. We are crushed by this, I actually started to feel hopeful but as the lines did not darken and my period pains just stopped I knew there was something wrong. Yesterday we cried but today we feel better. I feel like we have had closure now on our fertility journey, I got my baby, she's wonderful and now we are going to concentrate on her and give her the best life we can. No more fertility treatment. It dominated 10 years of my life and now...I'm finally out of it. It would have been lovely to have another baby but we still made it and I feel incredibly lucky to have got there. If one more person says to me 'oh, you should give her a sibling!' I will be telling them to shut the  up because they have no idea what we have been through and they should mind their own business.

Hollywood..I know this is awful. It's a horrible thing to go through and now you just feel empty, numb..I know it. Today I thought 'I must have done something, maybe..I was on my phone too much, maybe I shouldn't have lifted my daughter on the potty..did I have the water too hot in the shower??  What did I do? It must of been me??'  But in the end I realise that I could not have done anything better, I did it all right and I can't beat myself up about it and you just have to believe that it WILL happen for you. It's hard at the moment but never give up. 

Okay, I've finished my essay, I hope I've helped you girls a bit. I'm thinking of you all


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks for that Nixxi, just what I needed to hear! Just need tomove on and have positivity for the next cycle! Thank You


----------



## Sarah79x

Nix- thanks for sharing ur story xxx 

Lea- spotting since Saturday , nausea on couple occasions, night sweats, sore boobs twice, stuffy nose, sore throat, headache, tummy aches... All if which I had prior to transfer except spotting! So means nothing x good luck tomorrow


----------



## Lea84

Hi Nix - Thank you so much for your words. Really does help talking to people that understand our deepest most darkest hurting. Wishing you all the best and cherish your little girl always. xxx

Sarah - sounds like you have some really positive signs! good luck and ill let you all know how i get on x


----------



## Sarah79x

FFs 
2x cb digital say no
But superdrug test says yes
I'm in a world of confusion


----------



## Brighton24

Sarah - I think you should just have a blood test tomorrow if you can to confirm. Perhaps do another superdrug one in the meantime? 

Lea - fingers crossed for you. 

Nixxi - I am sorry yours is negative and whilst you have a healthy and positive take on your situation, I understand the yearning and know it must hurt at the same time. Look after each other xx

I am sorry it has not worked for you Hollywood. I understand how you are feeling. Hope you find making plans for next steps somewhat helpful. XX

I tested this am negative for me. No period. I am 15 days past E.C. and 12 DP 3DT. I've decided to keep taking pessaries and do a final test on  Tuesday which is 15 DP 3DT. At least I am not expecting anything. I thought it would not work. It seems I am going to struggle and am one of the rare cases of something called empty follicle syndrome. I feel very low today. This has been going on for 6 years for us. Time to think about egg donation I think.


----------



## Sarah79x

Thanks brighton
I have reviewed tests
The test I did Friday (superdrug) was positive
The superdrug test I did today is very faint (they got muddled in panic this morning but now dry ican see the differences) so it leads me to think chem preg.
I'm gonna do a frer today and tomorrow and go from there. I was in denial but now had a cry and maybe being honest it's a bfn


----------



## Sarah79x

Also I'm exactly same dates as u 16 dpec  - I hope we get there in the end. Fingers crossed for lea


----------



## Brighton24

Don't loose hope yet Sarah, I still think in your case that a blood test would be most conclusive. Even a faint positive is a positive!! Keep taking your progesterone too eh? 

XX


----------



## Lea84

Hi girls so my result was the conclusive "not pregnant" curtosy of a clear blue digital. I've only taken the one   heartbreaking and numb this journey is so hard.
Sarah and Brighton I know how you must be feeling x
Sarah if you have any doubt go for a blood test,  I just know that it for me. Will have a feel sorry for myself day then start thinking about round two.  Oh life!!!
Xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

So I have just got home from an awful few days in hospital had very very heavy bleeding, they did a scan but it's still inconclusive but I'm pretty sure I have mc got to go back in tomo to have another scan and bloods done! Feeling pretty numb right now! Xxx


----------



## nixxi2004

Oh Girls, this isn't a great morning and it bloody raining again! 

Okay, Let's start with Sarah and Lea. Clear Blue Digital is one of the least sensitive to use, however, that does not mean it does not work it's just that some people got positives on ink tests and didn't get positives on Digital until 18 DPT. It's awful to see those words though..

Research on the internet says that the lower the Miu on the test, the more sensitive and they all have different miu's.  Google it, I found that out that Clear Blue Digital is 50miu and First Response Early is 25 miu. I think Superdrug is also 25miu. However by 16dpt you should get a line of some sort of line, this is what my clinic told me. This information could drive you mad, I went crazy this week, constantly reading stories on the internet about feint lines. I think by 18dpt they should be getting darker - mine didn't so Sarah to save you constantly testing I would get a blood test. Test on FR or  Superdrug and see what happens today/tomorrow but definitely, definitely get the blood test to put yourself out of this torment of yay or nay.

Lea, I'm really sorry to hear this and you must be feeling so devastated. Call your clinic and ask them if it's worth testing in a couple of days if AF does not arrive or with another brand to make sure but I understand how difficult this is, it takes such a lot to work up the courage to take one test let alone keep testing and you still have to be prepared to see a negative which is just awful..awful   .  

And Brighton - I've read your journey and I just want to give you a big   . What you and your DP have been through is truly amazing. Just cry and get it all out. I would do exactly what you said, keep taking your progesterone and then test on Tuesday.  I think you have done this several times now to know what your body is telling you and where you want to go on this. I think the positive thing is - you already have a plan and you're thinking of doner eggs. I'm still keep my fingers crossed for your Tuesday test   

It will soon be over girls and you'll know one way or the other but I know it is just crushing to be in limbo or to see that negative. It's just so bloody final and yeah, I'm going to say - IT'S NOT FAIR!!

Just please believe you will get there...I know you all don't have hope today or tomorrow or this week but I have hope for you xxxxxxx a million xxxx


----------



## nixxi2004

Cbeck82 said:


> So I have just got home from an awful few days in hospital had very very heavy bleeding, they did a scan but it's still inconclusive but I'm pretty sure I have mc got to go back in tomo to have another scan and bloods done! Feeling pretty numb right now! Xxx


Oh Luv. How awful for you. I'm just hoping and praying that this still works out for you. You must be so frightened. You're in my thoughts today xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Lea I don't trust those clear blues now! Sorry u are hurting too


----------



## Sarah79x

Nixxi
Super drug was positive Friday and faded a shadow today. I'm just about to but frer


----------



## Camsie

Hello again everyone, I'm back!  Had my second IUI procedure on Tuesday, so my test date is 6th May.  I have become completely and utterly addicted to One Born Every Minute!  I literally can't stop watching it and crying with joy at every birth.  The body is amazing.  Am hoping that its channelling good vibes into my uterus!

Huge congrats to the BFPs and commiserations to the BFNs.  Keep strong, keep positive, keep calm, keep happy xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies

Just touching base this morning but felt I had to post as a lot of people going through a really hard time 

Sarah- I cannot begin to imagine how your feeling. To me it sounds like there is some of the pg hormone there it's a question of how much. I think a blood test is a really good idea pet - is your clinic open on Sunday? Could you ring and ask fir one today? Mine would do that.  I think this is such a cruel way for you to find out but you still have hope at this stage today pet - lets hang on tight to that hope xx 

CBeck- I don't know what to say only I am so so sorry.  I really feel for you pet, what an awful thing to go through. Rest up today and I will say a prayer for you xx 

Lea84- I'm so sad to read your news also.  I wonder though is it worth taking a diff brand test just to confirm the neg. there is a lot of talk here about clear blue and must admit I'm not convinced its sensitive enough. When I tested I used clear blue and a cheap brand from the chemist. Both were neg but at least I was certain of the result. I hoo you take time to grieve , I'm still so upset about my result - I think it will always stay with us xx 

Brighton24 - sorry to read your neg test but I would def keep taking the pesseries as you may still be a little early to test pet. I really had no idea what my outcome would be as I had no symptoms as such. I think it's good to have a back up plan though - have you any frosties? 

Camsie- hello and welcome. I'm the same love love that programme!!! Best of luch with your result xxx

Hi to all you other ladies - I hope I haven't missed any other big news 

AFM well we had our review point net after our now 5th failed cycle. We have one frostie (our first ever and loved already) which the dr gave us 10% chance of having a live birth. We were gutted. The frostie was day 6 and it was 1 day behind which is why the odds are so low. DR still recommended using it in a FET but use it as a trail run for the next step which he recommends donor eggs. 

I don't really know what to think. 10% is low but it's still a chance - I feel like that's our baby and of course I want him (kinda think its a boy for some reason) but I'm so scared of another neg or the chance of MC. Also with donor eggs I'm gutted that the doc now thinks this is the way forward. I guess I need to deal with the fact that I may not have my own biological child. I know I would love a baby anyway (I fall in love with other people's kids and could happily take thm lol) but its just a sad thing when life won't let you have what is only a human nature - a child of your own. Maybe frostie is our one in a million chance?? Or one in 10 anyway xx


----------



## Lea84

Thanks girls - your words mean so much. Im going to give it a few days to see if/when AF turns up and then if not will test again. Testing so far has been the worse part i just hate seeing the negative physical sign. I need a few days to get the drugs out my system, i just dont know whats what anymore. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and all......... just need hope.
thoughts with all x


----------



## butter cup

In need of hope today I am 11 days past egg transfer from 5 day embryo blast I did a first response test , it came bract not pregnant ? aim due to test on the 30th April ,I started to have brown blood that turned in to bright red blood  from day 8 past egg transfer that now has stopped( from tmi) , I have had little pain but so worried that its not taken, I had 1 good embryo and the other just before blast stage ( they said it was good ) , did I test to early ?  I am so low is there anything to stop the  worst from happening 
good luck to all that is due to test 
      please help or got any words of wisdom


----------



## xxalexandraxx

So so sorry girls. Yes lea your so right what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. xxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Don't do it
I am grieving so badly coz I got a bfp then bfn so prob chem preg... I knew this was a risk and was up for it but wish I hadnt


----------



## emmab22

Hi buttercup
I also test 30th but have had pink and brown blood on and of since Friday and then some tiny little red clots at one point today , totally worried and think it's all over , cried my eyes out Friday night but I'm hanging on and praying ! I am starting to feel so tempted to do a test and break the news in gently if it is a no I'll be prepared on Wednesday ! Feel like an emotional wreck all weekend ! X


----------



## emmab22

Ladies me again ! And help !
I've been really naughty , hubby's popped to the pub and I have done a test to try and put my mind at ease good or bad I am
Prepared and feeling open minded I have had such a terrible weekend feeling very down and upset withy he pink/brown/red wipes.
It's a first response and it is showing a second line , not as dark as the first is faint I would say but it's definatley there , should I feel a little excited or just shrug it off and wait until test day Wednesday ? I am currently 10dp3dt. I am
Not telling hubby I have done the test he will kill me ! Advice appreciated xx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hi Emma.
I personally think its better to prepare yourself. I know im testing early. Your not cheating you just want to be prepared. I think it would be awful that big drum roll for a bfn. Id try not to stress. Stressing is the worse thing you could do. Id personally hang on to that hope. Goodluck hun xx


----------



## butter cup

End of the road for me/us       and with a heavy heart did clear blue test this morning and  I am not pregnant very heavy bleeding over night with blood clots. And after test as well 
we have one frozen embryo so will try again soon fingers crossed for next time,        

emmab22 I wish you the luck with  your test on 30th April and hope all goes well, baby dust and take care    
hope to see some good news in the next weeks or so,

thanks for all the help from the web site 
hope chat soon bye xx xx xx xx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Oh butter cup im so sorry. Thinking of you. Goodluck with your next cycle. Big hugs. 
Ok so we have had alot of bfn. Im dreading my test day. I will be testing early tho . I know your not suppose to but I want to prepare. Got no symptoms at all. I did have mega sore boobs but now there fine. I'll pray for us all. We need some bfps on here xx


----------



## emmab22

Oh buttercup I'm sorry , I hope things will one day work out. I had a glimpse if what to expect if it's a no when I started to bleed in Friday I was adamant it was my period and cried my eyes out ! 
After my test last night shows a positive all be it fainter than the first line , I was naughty again this morning and took a clear blue digital to see what that said and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks ! So a little excited but my actual test day isn't until Wednesday. 
Has anyone had positives and then a negative on test day ? Xx


----------



## Hannah10

Buttercup- I'm so sorry pet to hear your news. I know no words to take the pain away but you are not alone xx 

Emma- if I was you I'd be dancing around the house!!! Take it a day at a time and today 1-2 weeks pg sounds very good indeed. Maybe think about telling DH - I'm sure he would be happy too xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Lea, thanks for that, feeling a bit better now, due to start again with injections tomorrow! Very true I do believe ti will happen when it’s supposed too, last month just wasn’t my time. So sorry your test was negative, have a good cry, it’s good to get it out, then when you feel a bit better look it next month

Thanks Pink.Fairy, appreciate it x

Brighton, thanks for your support hun, means a lot x, sorry for your negative test but it may not be over for you yet, no af is a good sign

Cbeck, so so sorry, hope it works out for you, take it easy and rest, thinking of you xx

Emma – hope it all works out for you, keeping everything crossed for you. Definitely sounds like congratulations are in order!! xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Update - got beta hcg of 5.2 at 17dpo
Need miracle


----------



## emmab22

Im still confused! So nafter 2 positives 10dp3dt and 11dp3dt, my actual test date isnt until wednesday mind but I am still wiping pink when i go to the loo argh! I caleld the hospital but they couldnt say much just that it could be nothing or it could be something, helpful!
So if wednesday also shows a positive I am just going to worry, my clinic do not offer blood tests and neither do my doctors. I feel I could do with one to see if my levels are high or if its low i know its a chemical pregnancy, I keep worrying that it might be the latter!
Confused.com!
x


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Hi Emma. How many embryos did you have transfared. I know a lady who was bleeding and she was in bits. Thought it had came away. One had and the other didn't. You are defo preggas by the sound tho. Good luck for wed im sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

So I never got given grades for my embryos and I hear you all talking about grades. So I just rang my clinic and asked they told me I got a stage 1 and a stage 2 transferred. She told me they were were before the grading stage. I had the 5 day blast. Does anyone know of anyone getting a bfp of stages instead of grades. Bit gutted here xx


----------



## emmab22

Hi Alexandra, I only had 1 put in ,
I dont know mcuh about the terminology I cant be much help. They told me mine was a 3-4 grade.
Good luck xx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

3 and 4 is better than 1 and 2 then the go in a b c not sure what order. Ok you have a pos so there is hope . It should be called 2ww its more like 2 week of toucher. You got any symptoms? xxx


----------



## bumblebee88

Hi ladies hope your all getting positives   I'm due to do my test on Wednesday but I have tested already and got a big fat positive  we are so happy and actually can't believe it but il check in with you Wednesday sharry when we double check but the clinic said its probably a true reading once again I'm praying for you ladies xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Just saying I had bfps Friday then bfn Sunday. Be cautious


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Sounds good bumblbee. Hope your ok Sarah. Stay sting xxx


----------



## bumblebee88

Bfp!! Yay


----------



## Camsie

bumblebee88 said:


> Bfp!! Yay


HURRAY!!! xx


----------



## NadSi001

Hi sherry please can you add me to this list - IVF 2ww from 25 April - many thanks!


----------



## NadSi001

weddingsparrow Don't worry about how many you have - it's how many are viable that counts. I had 11 collected last week and 7 failed to fertilise, 1 was abnormal and the other was poor quality so they decided not to use that after all. I ended up with two average quality ones after all of that but happy I have something!


----------



## hollywood130

Many congrats to you Bumblebee, hope you have a great and healthy 9 months


----------



## emmab22

Hi Ladies!
Justa  quick update that i had my official BFP today!
I am booked in for my 7 weeks scan in 3 weeks time, exciting!
Still worried incase anythign happens in between and cant wait for the scan to put my mind at ease!
Good luck to anyone who still hasnt tested xx


----------



## bumblebee88

Thank you all for so much support I really appreciate it xxxx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Yay congratulations ladies that's great news. Its getting close to my test day but I started to test early and the last couple of days I have watched a positive line come up and it is getting darker by the day. I am scared and excited. My Af hasn't come so that's good. Got no symptoms at all. But im not to fussed as everyone is different. Fingers crossed it'll still be positive come Saturday. xxx


----------



## Perla

Hello! I am intruding!! I had my ET today and after they have me an injection to help the lining? And I also have progynova tablets to take? Would love some help and advise? Anyone else had this? I am worried something is not right? X


----------

